# When will Japan fall to Western Left Wing influence?



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 4, 2021)

Love Hina Mangaka Warns Of Rising Pressure From Foreign Markets To “Introduce Political Correctness Into Manga”
					

Love Hina mangaka Ken Akamatsu recently shared his concerns regarding the pressure to "introduce political correctness" to the manga industry.




					boundingintocomics.com
				




I am going to predict that within the next decade, there will be laws made that will enforce certain themes and messages into anime/manga, sorta like in the west, or companies like Shonen Jump will begin to enforce diversity quotas and limit free expression, including sexual content and character design.

This will likely start by 2025.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 4, 2021)

They will constantly struggle with it, but I don't know if they will ever truly "fall".


----------



## Revo (Jun 4, 2021)

And the sky is falling. Got it.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 4, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> They will constantly struggle with it, but I don't know if they will ever truly "fall".



They will. Look at the new Inuyasha series.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 4, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> They will. Look at the new Inuyasha series.


It's not doing that well on either side of the pacific.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jun 4, 2021)

It's more likely to fall to China than the West at this point.


----------



## MrTroll (Jun 4, 2021)

Once the long-running project to convert Japan to Judaism has finally reached its conclusion. Mazel tov, senpai.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 4, 2021)

OP is a faggot


----------



## Nu-13 (Jun 4, 2021)

I agree with Kobayashi's words, political correctness can shift. Like fads, there will be pressure but I don't think international people or their ideals will be able to takeover the manga industry. Their core audience and success is domestic.


----------



## Wuornos (Jun 4, 2021)

Given they've flooded the West with anime child brides that played a huge role in the rise of troonism, I would say they get what they fucking deserve.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 4, 2021)

China was already considered to be a more popular market for anime and manga than America. Why would Japan cave to American politics if they (barely) understand it?


----------



## Blamo (Jun 4, 2021)

1945.


----------



## tehpope (Jun 4, 2021)

Moloko said:


> Given they've flooded the West with anime child brides that played a huge role in the rise of troonism, I would say they get what they fucking deserve.


doubtful. Troons come about because of porn addiction, not able to distinguish between fantasy and reality, and peer pressure.


----------



## The Booba Expert (Jun 4, 2021)

I agree with everyone else, I would worry more about Japan pandering to China before pandering to the west. This is already a problem.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jun 4, 2021)

The Booba Expert said:


> I agree with everyone else, I would worry about pandering to China before anime pandering to the west. This is already a problem.


Unless they're somehow forced I don't see that happening. Japan and China do not get on well at all.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jun 4, 2021)

What is falling is America's power to influence anything.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 4, 2021)

Mr. Bung said:


> Unless they're somehow forced I don't see that happening. Japan and China do not get on well at all.



True, but if we're just talking market pressures, Japanese companies will be more likely to bend to the Chinese market than the American market because the Chinese market is the bigger one. That's where the money is at.


----------



## The Booba Expert (Jun 4, 2021)

Mr. Bung said:


> Unless they're somehow forced I don't see that happening. Japan and China do not get on well at all.


You're right but Japan loves China's money.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 4, 2021)

Also forgot to mention that Japan told America that they will face penalties and other consequences if they don’t stop with their kneeling and BLM protests for the Tokyo Olympics

If anything, Japan should be more concerned on how they will make sure that the Tokyo Olympics will not be a monetary disaster if that does not happen


----------



## tehpope (Jun 4, 2021)

The Booba Expert said:


> I agree with everyone else, I would worry more about Japan pandering to China before pandering to the west. This is already a problem.


I'm not sure how likely that is. Japan and China hate each other's guts. Japan did a lot of war crimes against china and its people during WWII. I'm pretty sure nothing has changed.


----------



## Blamo (Jun 4, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> They will. Look at the new Inuyasha series.


What about it? Even the original was a mess too long for it's own sake.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 4, 2021)

tehpope said:


> I'm not sure how likely that is. Japan and China hate each other's guts. Japan did a lot of war crimes against china and its people during WWII. I'm pretty sure nothing has changed.



True, but money talks and besides, it doesn't matter. None of this actually matters.

What does matter is that OP is a faggot and his thread is autistic and a waste of time.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Jun 4, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> True, but money talks and besides, it doesn't matter. None of this actually matters.
> 
> What does matter is that OP is a faggot and his thread is autistic and a waste of time.


He's a faggot for making this thread. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/why-is-kiwi-farms-suddenly-against-culture-war-discussion.91446/


----------



## Revo (Jun 4, 2021)

Now I can see why OP/@InsolentGaylord is banned from Anime and manga thread.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jun 5, 2021)

Mr. Bung said:


> Unless they're somehow forced I don't see that happening. Japan and China do not get on well at all.


There was this one silly isekai LN that was due to get an anime adaption. The LN protagonist was in our world a 90-something year old man who was specifically said to be a former Imperial Japanese soldier and there were obviously implications he served in China during the war. There weren't really implications in the story the guy regretted his past and it was (apparently) treated as a quirky character trait. Some Chinese netizens found out about it, were pissed, and dug up some tweets the author wrote years ago that seemed Japanese nationalist.

The anime adaption was instantly cancelled. The LN was taken out of print immediately. The publishing company and anime studio profusely apologized and the few VAs whose name was attached to the anime apologized and distanced themselves from it. All because a few Chinamen/Koreamen on the internet got mad.

I might've gotten a few details wrong, but this was pretty startling to read about just how much backpeddling and retribution there was toward a guy for writing an admittedly tasteless but ultimately stupid at the end of the day story that people wanted to read. This right here is why if you're really worried about anime getting corrupted, be more wary of China.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Jun 5, 2021)

MrTroll said:


> Once the long-running project to convert Japan to Judaism has finally reached its conclusion. Mazel tov, senpai.


"I have performed over 9000 circumcisions, Goldstein-San. Momentarily I will ensure this number increases to 9001! Ha ha!" 

"On the contrary Eidelman-San, the bris shall be mine! The honour of my father's media empire depends upon this achievement." 

Both mohels leap diagonally into the air, achieving velocities that honour their families and glorify the state of Israel. While on this upward trajectory their cyber scalpels rapidly unfold into mighty battle suits. Below, a naked new born boy, who is being paraded around the room on chair, carried on the shoulder of his family members, is propelled into the air between the two men.

The strobing title of the 3037-episode anime explodes into the centre of the screen inducing mass seizures:

Mohel Network Robotic: Topical Beauty Cream Ascendency League​


----------



## FEETLOAF (Jun 5, 2021)

Japan will become Chinked and America will let it happen.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 5, 2021)

maybe 3-5 years


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 5, 2021)

I won't rule out Japan falling to these kinds of influences, but even then if you're expecting Japan to pass some stupid law that requires manga and anime to show some dumb messages, I think you are taking this stupid culture war too seriously when anime is stereotyped to have tentacle scenes, beach episode fanservices, boobs, etc.

How about just learn to enjoy stuff once in a while when it comes to entertainment? Your life would be much better and far less miserable this way. This does not mean you are not allowed not to complain about stuff, it's more towards you are taking this far too seriously than it needs.


----------



## Syntaxion (Jun 5, 2021)

AAAAAAA NOT ANIME

FEMINISTS HAVE RUINED ANIME

THE LAST BASTION OF RIGHT WINGED CONSERVATIVE HETEROSEXUAL MALE WHITE NATIONALISM

literally who the fuck cares. You have over 40 years of high quality, non-pozzed anime. Do you really care if generic moeblob anime #367543 has a tranny character? There's plenty of shit fucked in society right now, plenty worth being angry about. Whether or not the new 12 episode anime that everyone will forget has nigger characters is not one of them.

You still have Legend of the galactic heroes, hajime no ippo or initial d to watch and enjoy

OP, get a hobby. Do a sport or something. Go outside. Meet people. Unironically, get a life lmao



War Internet Criminal said:


> I won't rule out Japan falling to these kinds of influences, but even then if you're expecting Japan to pass some stupid law that requires manga and anime to show some dumb messages, I think you are taking this stupid culture war too seriously when anime is stereotyped to have tentacle scenes, beach episode fanservices, boobs, etc.
> 
> How about just learn to enjoy stuff once in a while when it comes to entertainment? Your life would be much better and far less miserable this way. This does not mean you are not allowed not to complain about stuff, it's more towards you are taking this far too seriously than it needs.


Basically this. People take escapism far too serious. It's not even mass media that appeals to everyone like netflix, it's fucking anime of all things.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jun 5, 2021)

Revo said:


> Now I can see why OP/@InsolentGaylord is banned from Anime and manga thread.


I don’t know who OP is but that thread sucks anyways. It’s populated primarily my the most obnoxiously basic consoomer “anime fans” you find and quite frankly it’s embarrassing. Not quite as autistic as the One Piece thread where they were celebrating character’s birthdays but still pretty awful.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Jun 5, 2021)

doubtful japan will fag out, they're great about upholding the traditional cultures. the shinto shrine parades and the lame archery  and the tea ceremonies. its an ethnic unifier.

america doesnt have that anymore, july 4th rolls around and half the country thinks its racist . youll notice neaeby korea lacks any cultural traditions and has troons on the popular tv shows.


----------



## Wuornos (Jun 5, 2021)

tehpope said:


> doubtful. Troons come about because of porn addiction, not able to distinguish between fantasy and reality, and peer pressure.


That certainly played a role too, but anime is a common link between troons. I know I'm not the only one who has observed it. In fact, if you type "anime link to transgenderism" into google it brings up a lot of results.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 5, 2021)

you guys are in denial so hard it's not even funny.





You guys are going to allow this to happen, when you are the same people who said people needed to gatekeep video games.


----------



## Syntaxion (Jun 5, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> View attachment 2233494
> 
> you guys are in denial so hard it's not even funny.
> 
> ...


NO NOT ANIME THEY WENT TOO FAR THIS IS THE STRAW THAT BROKE CAMELS BACK TO HERE AND NOT A STEP FURTHER

YOU CONVINCED ME

I DID NOT SPEAK OUT WHEN THE FEMINISTS CAME FOR VIDEOGAMES, BECAUSE IM NOT A GAMER
I DID NOT SPEAK OUT WHEN THE FEMINISTS CAME FOR STAR WARS, BECAUSE IM NOT A SOY
I DID NOT SPEAK OUT WHEN THE FEMINISTS CAME FOR MARVEL, BECAUSE IM NOT A BETA SOYBOY CONSOOMER MANLET
BUT WHEN THE SJWS CAME FOR ANIME, THERE WAS NOBODY LEFT TO SPEAK OUT

Seriously dude, get a life. What went wrong in your life that you genuinly give a fuck about ideological influences on anime?

You know why people don't """"fight""" this (inasmuch as bitching online counts as fighting)?
Because most people have an actual life to care about. Hobbies, jobs, school, friends, family. I care more about getting a new PR in the gym than whether or not a new anime has a black character.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 5, 2021)

Syntaxion12 said:


> Seriously dude, get a life. What went wrong in your life that you genuinly give a fuck about ideological influences on anime?
> 
> You know why people don't """"fight""" this (inasmuch bitching online counts as fighting)?
> Because most people have an actual life to care about. Hobbies, jobs, school, friends, family. I care more about getting a new PR in the gym than whether or not a new anime has a black character.


What went wrong in your life to the point you're okay with this kinda thing happening? I could say the same to SJWs too.

And hmm...you reduce my arguments to being about "black characters" which is kinda weird. Sure you ain't trying to paint me as a racist?

Makes your arguments look like they are made in bad faith.


----------



## Syntaxion (Jun 5, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> What went wrong in your life to the point you're okay with this kinda thing happening? I could say the same to SJWs too.


Mainly having actual hobbies that are not about endlessly consuming japanese cartoons. FYI to the average person, you sound like a pathetic schizo.

But serious question, why don't you join an actually right-winged community? For example, Fitness, MMA, boxing, other kinds of martial arts, powerlifting, bodybuilding, etc are very right-winged compared to SJW infested communities like videogames.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 5, 2021)

Syntaxion12 said:


> Mainly having actual hobbies that are not about endlessly consuming japanese cartoons. FYI to the average person, you sound like a pathetic schizo.
> 
> But serious question, why don't you join an actually right-winged community? Fitness and MMA for example are very right-winged compared to SJW infested communities like videogames.


You know most people would say you are being wilfully ignorant or just blackpilled with the way you are talking right? 

I mean eventually they are gonna come after those hobbies too.


----------



## Syntaxion (Jun 5, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> You know most people would say you are being wilfully ignorant or just blackpilled with the way you are talking right?
> 
> I mean eventually they are gonna come after those hobbies too.


No, they would not, as the vast majority of people don't know what "blackpilled" even means. 

Man, please talk with people, for your own sake.

And no, they won't, they try for years but always leave because those hobbies require actual work to join. But since they already ruined videogames and are ruining anime - surely you now need a new, non-SJW, hobby, right?

So then, when are you going to the gym? Losing weight, gaining muscle? When are you joining a local mma or boxing gym?

Or are you just going to continue consuming the same shit you bitch about? Because personally, I never watch any pozzed shit.... because I'm not interested in it. I don't bitch about it, and I don't consume it. You on the other hand are bitching about it AND still consuming it.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 5, 2021)

Syntaxion12 said:


> No, they would not, as the vast majority of people don't know what "blackpilled" even means.
> 
> Man, please talk with people, for your own sake.
> 
> ...



"You on the other hand are bitching about it AND still consuming it."

Sorry but I don't watch SJW crap, I actively avoid it, I don't even buy games with those types of narratives and only buy ones that are relatively neutral or actually good...mainly Japanese games honestly as of late and smaller indie titles. 

"But since they already ruined videogames and are ruining anime - surely you now need a new, non-SJW, hobby, right?"

Does learning how to draw count? Technically it's just a skill you can do anything with, doesn't require you to be a part of a community necessarily.


----------



## Syntaxion (Jun 5, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> "You on the other hand are bitching about it AND still consuming it."
> 
> Sorry but I don't watch SJW crap, I actively avoid it, I don't even buy games with those types of narratives and only buy ones that are relatively neutral or actually good...mainly Japanese games honestly as of late and smaller indie titles.
> 
> ...


If that were the case you'd be playing and watching virtually nothing. You wouldn't consume enough to even be part of either communities, because you wouldn't be able to talk about a big portion of new animes, and especially new games.

But since apparantly enough non-SJW stuff is being made, then what are you bitching about? Just watch and play that. 

And sure, drawing counts. Plenty of communities for that, niche communities too.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (Jun 5, 2021)

If Disney doesn't carve up the industry like the lucrative cash cow it is it will certainly be bought out by China as the already fucked Japanese age demographics gets even worse and there are fewer people to tend your anime fields.

I could write a snarky and sarcastic reply but honestly? Just distance yourself from this shit and try to broaden your scope of interests. Every hobby and interest is rife with some bullshit or another and it's only going to get worse. Anime is an absolutely lousy hill to die on and it ain't no way to live, son. I know it can seem tough because you seem young so these sorts of things matter more and are more tied to your 'identity' but in reality it really doesn't. Again, just stop being so invested in anime of all things. You'll live, and the world will keep turning regardless of what happens.


----------



## Radola Gajda (Jun 5, 2021)

murdered meat bag said:


> doubtful japan will fag out, they're great about upholding the traditional cultures. the shinto shrine parades and the lame archery  and the tea ceremonies. its an ethnic unifier.
> 
> america doesnt have that anymore, july 4th rolls around and half the country thinks its racist . youll notice neaeby korea lacks any cultural traditions and has troons on the popular tv shows.


Another thing is that lot of progressive shit is USA exclusive . It is pretty hard to scream BLM when there are 2 Blacks in entire country.
Pronouns, good luck reworking entire language....

It is most likely they added progressive shit to appeal to Western Audience.
OP If you dont like it dont buy it.
And If you must consoome pirate it


----------



## Blamo (Jun 5, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Does learning how to draw count? Technically it's just a skill you can do anything with, doesn't require you to be a part of a community necessarily.


Yes, it certainly does. Not to mention it's good for the soul to make what you want to see in the world.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jun 5, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> You know most people would say you are being wilfully ignorant or just blackpilled with the way you are talking right?
> 
> I mean eventually they are gonna come after those hobbies too.


And in the end, you can do nothing about it other than stop consooming product and pirate everything you can.


----------



## Your spare disc drive (Jun 5, 2021)

Probably never. the west doesnt care about japan outside of anime and porn


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 5, 2021)

Already beginning.

Hell man that article really woke people up, they know Japan is fucked like the west.


----------



## I Love Beef (Jun 5, 2021)

RembrandtCourage said:


> If Disney doesn't carve up the industry like the lucrative cash cow it is it will certainly be bought out by China as the already fucked Japanese age demographics gets even worse and there are fewer people to tend your anime fields.
> 
> I could write a snarky and sarcastic reply but honestly? Just distance yourself from this shit and try to broaden your scope of interests. Every hobby and interest is rife with some bullshit or another and it's only going to get worse. Anime is an absolutely lousy hill to die on and it ain't no way to live, son. I know it can seem tough because you seem young so these sorts of things matter more and are more tied to your 'identity' but in reality it really doesn't. Again, just stop being so invested in anime of all things. You'll live, and the world will keep turning regardless of what happens.


I'm not trying to be snarky here either, but I've long said this elsewhere, and I'm going to say it again: "Make your own anime shit".


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 6, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> bad faith


Tbh I was gonna type out some decently long response to you on how you're overreacting but I decided this instead should be concise enough.

> muh bad faith

Please go back to Reddit.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 6, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> View attachment 2234624
> 
> Already beginning.
> 
> Hell man that article really woke people up, they know Japan is fucked like the west.


You can't ruin sword art online, it's already garbage.

Like no matter what they do to possibly butcher it, it won't make it better and it can't get any worse.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 6, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> View attachment 2234624
> 
> Already beginning.
> 
> Hell man that article really woke people up, they know Japan is fucked like the west.


That article was from two years ago and nothing's happened since; the Uzaki blood donation poster was brought back after Comiket from the same year, which led to both the campaign's and series' success.

Yes, things do change and it sucks (depending on the degree of how far they bend), but for the most part, the mangaka see their series as a lucrative business and doing something they enjoy/know their true fans will enjoy. The vast majority are anti-censorship as the medium itself was made to challenge the norm with competitive edge, especially with the OVA boom in the 1980s/90s. Just because trends come and go doesn't mean it's the end of the world. And last time I checked, the Japanese sure as hell don't appreciate other people speaking for them on both sides of social justice _and_ weebery for cheap asspats.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 6, 2021)

Pina Colada said:


> That article was from two years ago and nothing's happened since; the Uzaki blood donation poster was brought back after Comiket from the same year, which led to both the campaign's and series' success.
> 
> Yes, things do change and it sucks (depending on the degree of how far they bend), but for the most part, the mangaka see their series as a lucrative business and doing something they enjoy/know their true fans will enjoy. The vast majority are anti-censorship as the medium itself was made to challenge the norm with competitive edge, especially with the OVA boom in the 1980s/90s. Just because trends come and go doesn't mean it's the end of the world. And last time I checked, the Japanese sure as hell don't appreciate other people speaking for them on both sides of social justice _and_ weebery for cheap asspats.


No no no, you see we have to bring down the anime industry and make anime as arcane, ethereal, and inaccessible as possible like how reading was during the dark ages where only the chosen elite could decipher the words, or else the feminists will destroy the anime industry.

So we have to destroy it first!


----------



## TheImportantFart (Jun 6, 2021)

@InsolentGaylord's threads in a nutshell:


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Jun 6, 2021)

Nobody fucking cares only shit kill yourself.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 6, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> No no no, you see we have to bring down the anime industry and make anime as arcane, ethereal, and inaccessible as possible like how reading was during the dark ages where only the chosen elite could decipher the words, or else the feminists will destroy the anime industry.
> 
> So we have to destroy it first!



It wasn't normies that killed comics.

Normies liked comics back in the day.

It was because comics in the west became convoluted, boring, confusing, and ideologues took control of the companies.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jun 6, 2021)

When will OP fall to Heterosexual Propaganda Influence? - The end of His Massive Faggotry


----------



## Blamo (Jun 6, 2021)

Do you have any suggestions OP or you will just despair and watch the outrage porn?


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Jun 6, 2021)

TheImportantFart said:


> @InsolentGaylord's threads in a nutshell:


What was the incident that started the sperging in the video?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 6, 2021)

BlamoPlasmo said:


> Do you have any suggestions OP or you will just despair and watch the outrage porn?



I dunno, gatekeep? 

Talk about it constantly so people are aware of it?


----------



## Blamo (Jun 6, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I dunno, gatekeep?
> 
> Talk about it constantly so people are aware of it?


Maybe you could try to compile what you know and make a blog or something. (under a different name, because don't connect identities as basic OP sec)

The community must be out there.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 6, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> It was because comics in the west became convoluted, boring, confusing, and ideologues took control of the companies.


Would you think maybe it's because of how comic books didn't get popular, corporations decided to insert woke stuff to get more income from those advocating for social justice? Or do you think there's other reasons behind it?

tbh I don't watch or even read capeshit so it would be best for you to enlighten me.



InsolentGaylord said:


> I dunno, gatekeep?
> 
> Talk about it constantly so people are aware of it?


Depending on your definition of "gatekeep". If you mean something like laughing at people freaking out over "controversial" scenes (note the double quotes) for anime/manga, this has been going on for years and even on social media that people are getting tired of this nonsense. If you mean something like "You are not a real anime fan if you watch JoJo, real anime fans watch actually good anime like Sword Art Online, Boku no Pico, Love Hina, Darling in the Franxx, Pop Team Epic and Boruto" then no that's you being a retard.

As for keeping on talking about it constantly, sure, you can feel free to do so, but if you want yourself to be taken yourself seriously, follow these 3 simple rules, these are based on something I've observed over the past few years, these may be inaccurate and may change over time but should be more like guidelines:

1. *Don't nitpick.* Just because you dislike the current state doesn't mean you have to dislike every single thing from it. You do not have quality taste just because you manage to dissect everything from it.
2. *Be consistent.* Stick to what you are complaining about and not disliking so much that any changes you would suggest to improve would lead to a lose-lose situation either way.
3. *Try and look at the current direction in the other side's point of view.* Don't bash the new direction all because you dislike change. See in their point of view and understand why they made such a change and criticise from there.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Jun 6, 2021)

Moloko said:


> Given they've flooded the West with anime child brides that played a huge role in the rise of troonism, I would say they get what they fucking deserve.


You're probably memeing but I've unironically seen this point brought up. It's like blaming Columbine on Doom.

Anyway, Japan doesn't have any minorities that would be helpful. Zainichi Koreans, Ainu, and Ryukuans/Okinawans don't behave like dindus other than a notable yakuza presence for the Koreans and that goes back to before they got citizenship in the early 90s. Burakumin are really more of a class issue and aren't super relevant to globohomo. They're ultimately still Yamato for one. LGBT in Japan also tends to be its own thing, though this could change and be a weak point down the line.

Only other possible weakness I can see is Japan going full "refugees welcome". I don't see anime/manga changing just for gaijin. At worst they'll let dubbers and localizers screw around. Except instead of turning rice balls into jelly donuts, they'll be puberty blockers.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 6, 2021)

Return of the Freaker said:


> You're probably memeing but I've unironically seen this point brought up. It's like blaming Columbine on Doom.
> 
> Anyway, Japan doesn't have any minorities that would be helpful. Zainichi Koreans, Ainu, and Ryukuans/Okinawans don't behave like dindus other than a notable yakuza presence for the Koreans and that goes back to before they got citizenship in the early 90s. Burakumin are really more of a class issue and aren't super relevant to globohomo. They're ultimately still Yamato for one. LGBT in Japan also tends to be its own thing, though this could change and be a weak point down the line.
> 
> Only other possible weakness I can see is Japan going full "refugees welcome". I don't see anime/manga changing just for gaijin. At worst they'll let dubbers and localizers screw around. Except instead of turning rice balls into jelly donuts, they'll be puberty blockers.



I dunno I am just kinda tired of the amount of fearmongering nowadays. I dunno if I should care or not though the mess the western entertainment industry is in is absolutely awful.


----------



## Blamo (Jun 6, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I dunno I am just kinda tired of the amount of fearmongering nowadays. I dunno if I should care or not though the mess the western entertainment industry is in is absolutely awful.


Understandable, but you should keep in mind that many "anti-sjw" e-celebs too are fear mongering for a living. Whatever things you may enjoy must have a backlog enough for a couple of lifetimes already.

There is nothing bad about hunting for the bad news for once in a while, but if you are too immersed in it you will just feel miserable and hopeless.


----------



## Shmuel "Sam" Coinsniffer (Jun 6, 2021)

Nobody cares if there's a tranny in your Laotian Shadow Puppet Show while there are real problems, like how to stop the Jews.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Jun 6, 2021)

its best to remember that in japan, anime is for chikdren and losers.


----------



## Sperghetti (Jun 6, 2021)

Syntaxion12 said:


> literally who the fuck cares. You have over 40 years of high quality, non-pozzed anime. Do you really care if generic moeblob anime #367543 has a tranny character? There's plenty of shit fucked in society right now, plenty worth being angry about. Whether or not the new 12 episode anime that everyone will forget has nigger characters is not one of them.


But how am I supposed to gain social clout with other fans if I only watch old stuff for personal enjoyment, instead of obsessively consuming every new release and reboot even if I think it looks like garbage?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 6, 2021)

Sperghetti said:


> But how am I supposed to gain social clout with other fans if I only watch old stuff for personal enjoyment, instead of obsessively consuming every new release and reboot even if I think it looks like garbage?



I just watch whatever I feel like watching. 

I need to watch Demon Slayer and Nagatoro.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 6, 2021)

Like @Pina Colada said, there is some wokeism in Japan that's causing isolated incidents, but the cult isn't mainstream like it is in the West of Current Year Clown World. At least for now, that is.


----------



## Legoshi (Jun 6, 2021)

I've read somewhere that manga and anime are becoming much more popular in the west as Gen Z teens and young adults are losing interest in woke, PC capeshit series and CalArts cartoon clones that only interest 30 year old millenial bugmen and hambeasts. It should be clear to these comic publishers that they're going to be royally fucked if they don't change what they're doing when the Demon Slayer manga outsold the entire American comic book industry. I really don't know how far publishers and artists will go to be politically correct to appeal to them, but if people are sick and tired of politics being inserted in western media then the answer is a resounding no.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 6, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I just watch whatever I feel like watching.
> 
> I need to watch Demon Slayer and Nagatoro.


You NEED to grow up.


----------



## Syntaxion (Jun 6, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I just watch whatever I feel like watching.
> 
> I need to watch Demon Slayer and Nagatoro.


Then why bitch? You complain that modern anime is too feminist, while at the same time exclaiming you will watch it anyway

FYI there are female characters in both shows. So if you're watching it tonight, can we expect "feminists have ruined demon slayer and nagatoro" by tomorrow morning?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 6, 2021)

Syntaxion12 said:


> Then why bitch? You complain that modern anime is too feminist, while at the same time exclaiming you will watch it anyway
> 
> FYI there are female characters in both shows. So if you're watching it tonight, can we expect "feminists have ruined demon slayer and nagatoro" by tomorrow morning?


Demon Slayer is entirely based around the main character's sister coming out of the closet in each episode.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Jun 6, 2021)

Helvítis Túristi said:


> What was the incident that started the sperging in the video?


Off-topic (ah who gives a fuck anyway?), but they ran out of Junior Chicken.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 6, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> They will. Look at the new Inuyasha series.


Isn't that the sequel that confirms Sesshomaru groomed a child to become his wife?


----------



## Blamo (Jun 7, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Isn't that the sequel that confirms Sesshomaru groomed a child to become his wife?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 8, 2021)

I want EVERYONE to start talking about this non stop in the community.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 8, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> View attachment 2242648
> 
> I want EVERYONE to start talking about this non stop in the community.


Please enlighten me who is this Twitter user first.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 8, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> View attachment 2242648
> 
> I want EVERYONE to start talking about this non stop in the community.


_What_ woke influence??? Be specific, man!


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 8, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> View attachment 2242648
> 
> I want EVERYONE to start talking about this non stop in the community.


You're the embodiment of this:


----------



## Samir (Jun 8, 2021)

I wonder just how globohomo anime can really get. Imagine Love Live but everyone is black, gay, trans, or latinx. That would be hilarious.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 8, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> View attachment 2242648
> 
> I want EVERYONE to start talking about this non stop in the community.


It’s just a grandpa having fun in a school girl’s uniform.

In Japan, it’s just a Wednesday ending in -y.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 8, 2021)

The anime subculture has always been in a very strange space politically. They're very fine with people being gay and the most popular manga/anime often have very risque individualistic messages that go against Japanese culture itself. There is an openness to foreigners and even a love of foreigners, but there is literally no anti-Japaneism and very few works condemn Japan itself or have anything close resembling critique of the totality of Japanese society. It's weirdly progressive, weirdly libertarian and also extremely socially conservative all at the same time and sometimes all in the same manga/anime.


InsolentGaylord said:


> It wasn't normies that killed comics.
> 
> Normies liked comics back in the day.
> 
> It was because comics in the west became convoluted, boring, confusing, and ideologues took control of the companies.


The woke stuff came later, like really later... Like slightly more than three or four decades ago in a history that spans literally more than a century.  I think the downfall of American comics is due to suburbia, moral panics and the rise of other media. 

American comics originally appealed to young urban youths and spread out from there. They never really diversified their market to really appeal to older people who weren't uber nerds, and going to the shop to buy comics on your own stopped being a thing because of all the moral panics, the rise of suburbia and the end of kids just running around in the streets doing stuff with their friends. They couldn't even shake the stigma of comics being a kid thing and had to invent "graphic novels" to get around it.  Kids had less freedom to buy comics but their attention had also been redirected to the video games, movies and toys their parents were now buying for them.  

Western teenagers started to see cheaply dubbed anime on TV and developed their own subcultures. Instead of this culture being defined by moderate politics, you instead see alot diversity in extreme politics. I think the anime itself has a lot to do with that. 

I don't think woke cancel culture will tear anime apart from the inside. These people all know and respect each other despite their different views. It'll have to be something external like China or  Disney if it bothered to conquer anime translation. 

I've only ever read one book on the history of comics so don't take me for too much of an expert on that but I sure as hell know my weeb history.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 8, 2021)

Samir said:


> I wonder just how globohomo anime can really get. Imagine Love Live but everyone is black, gay, trans, or latinx. That would be hilarious.


> implying as if Love Live was never gay to begin with


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 8, 2021)

Note, Jap is a slur so we need to call it Jxpan.


----------



## Mnutu (Jun 8, 2021)

July 14th, 2023 at about half past three.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 9, 2021)

@InsolentGaylord do you even _like_  anime and manga, or do you just hate SJWs?


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jun 9, 2021)

When China takes over and makes anime look like that for one more FU to the Japanese then Korean mahwa will reign supreme. Speaking of which I wonder what the creator of Freezing thinks as he’s done crazier things Akamatsu wishes he could have made.


----------



## Weeby Catto (Jun 9, 2021)

People have always love mangas for their unique stories, even the Chinese audience. I doubt they will change at all. If they were pressured to change, seinen and hentais would have been gone long time ago.

The only ones putting pressures are the screaming lunatics of sjw and western medias. But judging by the higher sales of manga than comic, I don't think they will change.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 9, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> Please enlighten me who is this Twitter user first.


Ok since this question is not answered I'll answer the question myself:



			https://twitter.com/TheOsseophile
		

https://archive.md/lLVNB




A Twitter nobody, but ok, let's still entertain anyway, he tweeted this before that "too late to gatekeep manga" tweet:



			https://twitter.com/TheOsseophile/status/1402169874609324032
		

https://archive.md/rhXVq



And the article is....









						Ken Akamatsu Once Again Expresses Concerns Over Western Influence in Manga - Nicchiban
					

In a recent interview, the creator of Love Hina and Negima reaffirmed his stance praising Japan's freedom of expression and his concern for the dangers "political correctness" could pose to the manga industry.




					nicchiban.nichegamer.com
				



https://archive.md/0jfq1



To summarize:

1. Creator of Love Hina praised Japan for *freedom of expression* and claimed that this made manga competitive in the global market when compared with international comics.
2. According to Akamatsu and Kobayashi, manga going international would be a problem in terms of political correctness and *they don't think a manga series will sell that much if it sells itself as being political correct.*

To put in another simpler way, this fearmongering is bullshit due to the freedom of expression in Japan and they know what will sell and what wouldn't. Before anyone tells me I skipped the last paragraph, it doesn't change a thing at all on what I said because the manga and anime publishers are criticised for it. In other words, it's a waste of time trying to create fear over this.

And as for the Sword Art Online series, this is the shit people are obsessed about:






						Sword Art Online Author Reki Kawahara to Write More Politically Correct Stories Due to Western Pressure
					

Sword Art Online (SAO) author Reki Kawahara stated that he would be taking feedback regarding Western political correctness in his approach to future material.




					boundingintocomics.com
				



https://archive.md/uEIlf




And these are the parts the article leave out from the ANN article for... some reason (hmmm I wonder why, this cannot be possible, journalists are telling the truth, they totally aren't here for outrage clicks):









						Sword Art Online Author Reki Kawahara Says Female Characters Should Not Be Treated as Trophies
					

Kawahara remarks that his outlook changed after receiving feedback at overseas events.




					www.animenewsnetwork.com
				



https://archive.md/ADESP





If you look at these, especially with the criticisms of SAO in general such as writing, and still think the SAO author is turning SJW, then I have nothing to say.

On another note, how do you define an anime/manga to be woke? Female protagonists? Gay or lesbian relationships? Diverse characters? No white people? If you say yes to most or even all of them then I'm sorry to say this to you but anime is pretty much stereotyped to these ever since way long ago.


----------



## Antarctic Hellbeast (Jun 9, 2021)

Already has tbh.

Too many annoying chickenshit protags afraid of even holding their love interest's hand that are shit out every fucking season since the last decade.

They existed before that but they were not literally every other show in the whatever random season you try to jump back into anime and at least tried to keep it an entertaining and believable show, rather than an exercise in second hand frustration and self flagellation before you drop the shows, and stop watching anime entirely.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jun 9, 2021)

Samir said:


> I wonder just how globohomo anime can really get. Imagine Love Live but everyone is black, gay, trans, or latinx. That would be hilarious.



If you go by tumblr fanart they already are. I've seen the voluptuous girl with the scrunchie twintails as a fat black.... thing with sasquatch legs. Now imagine tumblr as a compass to how to draw official waifu arts. No faps allowed here. You _will_ think black translesbian fatty is best girl. 

I think that attempting to fuck with Japanese media this way will cause sales to plunge both in Japan and abroad. People don't buy anime and manga to look at tumblr level cringe. It's one of the last bastions of cute and sexy that isn't tainted by woke.

Anyone dumb enough to try this will see their franchise tank.

Try a few oneshots and see what happens. I guarantee the people crying foul about how mangos and aneemooz  aren't woke enough won't buy the books. They will just gush over them for a few days on social media until the next thing they want to ruin is on the radar. Just like western comics and vidya.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 9, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> Ok since this question is not answered I'll answer the question myself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the writing is so ideologically infused to the point they constantly talk about race and gender issues constantly and shit on the audience. Also censored/tame/PC designs and a mean spirited attitude. 

And I dunno, the writer for SAO sounds pretty SJW to me, but I dunno I mean it seems like he's saying he's concerned about the female characters being "damsels" which is a red flag.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 10, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> And I dunno, the writer for SAO sounds pretty SJW to me, but I dunno I mean it seems like he's saying he's concerned about the female characters being "damsels" which is a red flag.


I'll ask, did you actually watch SAO?


----------



## Revo (Jun 10, 2021)

I really don't know why I should care about bad anime series like SAO.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 10, 2021)

The downfall of American comics was the Comics Code. Prior to that, superheroes was just one of the many genres comics explored. Then some psychologist named Fredric Wertham freaked out over the content of some comics. The Comics Code was made instead of something reasonable like an age ratings system. The guidelines made it nearly impossible to make comics that weren't capeshit or Archie.

Fredric, mass murderer of horror comics, claims he just wanted age ratings.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 10, 2021)

Revo said:


> I really don't know why I should care about bad anime series like SAO.


idk, GamerGate communities for some dumb reason having a hardon for that series should tell you a lot about how much they actually are as anime/manga fans.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 10, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> idk, GamerGate communities for some dumb reason having a hardon for that series should tell you a lot about how much they actually are as anime/manga fans.



You moaning about Gamergate gives off the impression you are arguing in bad faith. 

Mind if I ask, if they did censor anime/manga and turned it hyper woke and partisan and toned down like American entertainment, would you still be calling people dumb?


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 10, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> You moaning about Gamergate gives off the impression you are arguing in *bad faith*.






This isn't Reddit where you can spout as many buzzwords ("bad faith", "ad hominem", "strawman, "gaslight", etc.) as you can and try and get more karma and upvotes, dude.What I did was making an observation based on how KiA keeps on sperging about SAO.



InsolentGaylord said:


> Mind if I ask, if they did censor anime/manga and turned it hyper woke and partisan and toned down like American entertainment, would you still be calling people dumb?


I take it as if you did not even read any of the stuff posted here at all since it's mentioned that Japan has freedom of expression when it comes to manga and anime which is how and why there's a competitive market over there and it's not a problem when it comes to pandering to social justice at all unless it goes overseas.

Btw answer is no, I won't be calling people dumb but you can pretend you can ignore that paragraph I leave it above if you want to fit your arguments (if you even have any, that is)


----------



## Terrorist (Jun 10, 2021)

It’s already a dead culture; look at their cratering birth rates. Most Japanese seem to live deracinated, apathetic lives of consumption like the typical Western bugman. Homogenous demographics are good but they don’t matter if you don’t reproduce them. I have no doubt corporations will lobby to import Filipinos, Chinese etc en masse to deal with labor shortages.

The people using animu and mango vs SJWs as the basis to evaluate the Japanese are fucking retarded btw. If you admire that culture, engage with something other than its lowest products.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 11, 2021)

The Meiji Restoration and it's consequences have been a disaster for the Yamato race.


----------



## Wraith (Jun 11, 2021)

There have been signs in the animu world that some Japs were warning about (((them))) and such for decades, even as far back as 1981. There's symbolism in stuff no one normally would pick up on, but if you have a history of things, anime like Fang of the Sun Dougram and even the first Macross of all things were more subtly based about what was being done. Only now it's more prevalent I guess.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 11, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> The Meiji Restoration and it's consequences have been a disaster for the Yamato race.


Yet they still use Microwaves to heat their ramen noodles, the hypocrites.


----------



## ThatNigga (Jun 11, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> Would you think maybe it's because of how comic books didn't get popular, corporations decided to insert woke stuff to get more income from those advocating for social justice? Or do you think there's other reasons behind it?
> 
> tbh I don't watch or even read capeshit so it would be best for you to enlighten me.
> 
> ...


Love Hina got a Berserk 2016 and The Promised Neverland Season 2 adaption anyways


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 17, 2021)

Just bumping cuz you guys can't stop this and it will definitely happen since the elites want it.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jun 17, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Just bumping cuz you guys can't stop this and it will definitely happen since the elites want it.


The elites also want to please China, but after the John Cena fiasco it doesn’t seem to be working, so take what you will from that.


----------



## Revo (Jun 17, 2021)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> The elites also want to please China, but after the John Cena fiasco it doesn’t seem to be working, so take what you will from that.


Could explain to me what happened during John Cena fiasco? I have no clue about this fiasco tbh.


----------



## Blamo (Jun 17, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Just bumping cuz you guys can't stop this and it will definitely happen since the elites want it.


A question: There are 3 boards for political content. Why are you having 3 threads here instead?


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jun 17, 2021)

Revo said:


> Could explain to me what happened during John Cena fiasco? I have no clue about this fiasco tbh.



John Cena told the people in Taiwan in fluent Chinese to enjoy F9 and declared Taiwan the first country to see it. China got pissed and Cena apologized but the movie bombed and they speculated the Taiwan is a country thing caused all of it.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Jun 17, 2021)

It's commonly stated in Korea (a country and culture I know well,) that Japan is 10-15 years ahead in terms of cultural trends and the like.

If you've been paying attention, Japan has been pretty liberal in some quarters since the early-to-mid 2000s, it being the premier and most 'advanced' country in that sense. Only in the last few years have you seen some of the cultural bullshit originally from the US seeping into Korean soil. 

I'd say give it another decade and Japan will resemble any other western European nation. Korea will follow a decade later, and China being as exclusionary as it is, will likely remain more or less the same. 

Countries like Malaysia and Singapore are hyper-fucked in terms of social media culture and 'trends' but have curiously retained conservatism in many other aspects. Not sure how I'd explain that one.


----------



## Revo (Jun 17, 2021)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> John Cena told the people in Taiwan in fluent Chinese to enjoy F9 and declared Taiwan the first country to see it. China got pissed and Cena apologized but the movie bombed and they speculated the Taiwan is a country thing caused all of it.


rip John Cena's dignity


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jun 29, 2021)

Utada Hikaru came out as Non-Binary, it's over.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 30, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Just bumping cuz you guys can't stop this and it will definitely happen since the elites want it.





InsolentGaylord said:


> Utada Hikaru came out as Non-Binary, it's over.






You aren't even interested in contributing to discussion at all, so from now onwards I might as well reply yours with this since at this rate if I bother to contribute more it'd be a waste of my time.

Elaborate more or fuck off.


----------



## Valstrax (Jun 30, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> View attachment 2306228
> 
> You aren't even interested in contributing to discussion at all, so from now onwards I might as well reply yours with this since at this rate if I bother to contribute more it'd be a waste of my time.
> 
> Elaborate more or fuck off.


From what I can gather, the singer for the Rebuild of Evangelion and Kingdom Hearts OSTs, Hikaru Utada, came out as nonbinary on stream. To be fair, she _was _born in America so it was inevitable.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 30, 2021)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> From what I can gather, the singer for the Rebuild of Evangelion and Kingdom Hearts OSTs, Hikaru Utada, came out as nonbinary on stream. To be fair, she _was _born in America so it was inevitable.


Well I do indeed know this, but the point is more towards what does this have to do with the subject of this OP?



InsolentGaylord said:


> Love Hina Mangaka Warns Of Rising Pressure From Foreign Markets To “Introduce Political Correctness Into Manga”
> 
> 
> Love Hina mangaka Ken Akamatsu recently shared his concerns regarding the pressure to "introduce political correctness" to the manga industry.
> ...


----------



## Valstrax (Jun 30, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> Well I do indeed know this, but the point is more towards what does this have to do with the subject of this OP?


I honestly interpreted it as 'when will Japan fall to the standards of far-left Western ideologies', but it's really just me.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jun 30, 2021)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> To be fair, she _was _born in America so it was inevitable.


Really cutting to the root of the problem there...


----------



## Revo (Jun 30, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Utada Hikaru came out as Non-Binary, it's over.


Prove it.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

https://twitter.com/kukuruyo/status/1410697085737918464
		


Can someone please just say it with me.

Japan is OVER within a decade. It will GO WOKE LIKE THE WEST.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> https://twitter.com/kukuruyo/status/1410697085737918464
> 
> 
> Can someone please just say it with me.
> Japan is OVER within a decade. It will GO WOKE LIKE THE WEST.


Well, it is a meta issue. Unless you vanquish neo-liberalism and globohomo, everything will go like this.
Also Japan already went woke decades ago. Their culture is basically just an approximation of US/generic consumerism.
All they do is work themselves to death, for a big line that doesn't even go up anymore.


----------



## Linkin Park (Jul 2, 2021)

Nigga, most current animes are trash. Just pirate the shit you like, and stop acknowledging the shit you don't.

Used to think like you, but realized it is the other side of extremist ideology. Also, Japan has issues crippling itself outside of wokeness, such as declining birthrates and an artificial 99% conviction rate lol


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

Blamo said:


> Well, it is a meta issue. Unless you vanquish neo-liberalism and globohomo, everything will go like this.
> Also Japan already went woke decades ago. Their culture is basically just an approximation of US/generic consumerism.
> All they do is work themselves to death, for a big line that doesn't even go up anymore.



Why do you support neo liberalism and globohomo? Has it made you happy at all?


----------



## Blamo (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Why do you support neo liberalism and globohomo? Has it made you happy at all?


What makes you believe I do? lol


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

Linkin Park said:


> Nigga, most current animes are trash. Just pirate the shit you like, and stop acknowledging the shit you don't.
> 
> Used to think like you, but realized it is the other side of extremist ideology. Also, Japan has issues crippling itself outside of wokeness, such as declining birthrates and an artificial 99% conviction rate lol



So you decided to support the ideology that supports terrorism and riots because of a worthless criminal dying?


----------



## Linkin Park (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> So you decided to support the ideology that supports terrorism and riots because of a worthless criminal dying?


Learn how to read, retard. You're no different than the ideology you combat, if that's what you got from my post.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> So you decided to support the ideology that supports terrorism and riots because of a worthless criminal dying?


Most of the population is never into revolutionary politics, they just wanna grill. You gotta convince them that your alternative is better.


----------



## Moe Szylak (Jul 2, 2021)

It all depends how prevalent Jewish influence is in Japan, because the whole 'woke' SJW garbage is Jewish to the core.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

Blamo said:


> Most of the population is never into revolutionary politics, they just wanna grill. You gotta convince them that your alternative is better.



Wait they like having their businesses and culture torn down?


----------



## Blamo (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Wait they like having their businesses and culture torn down?


Without organization and community they just fold and die. I mean open a history book.
What can you and your group provide to the normalfag?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

Blamo said:


> Without organization and community they just fold and die. I mean open a history book.


You are contradictory lol. 

You are supporting and saying the left are better because they have organization (elites backing them) and community.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 2, 2021)

Linkin Park said:


> Nigga, most current animes are trash. Just pirate the shit you like, and stop acknowledging the shit you don't.
> 
> Used to think like you, but realized it is the other side of extremist ideology. Also, Japan has issues crippling itself outside of wokeness, such as declining birthrates and an artificial 99% conviction rate lol


And an overworked attitude.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> left are better because they have organization (elites backing them) and community.


Yes.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

Blamo said:


> Yes.


So you side with the side that appears to be winning?

Lol you are a coward.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> So you side with the side that appears to be winning?
> 
> Lol you are a coward.


Who said I am sliding with them? I am saying they actually play to win while the other side is not doing anything. In fact haven't been doing anything since WW2.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

Blamo said:


> Who said I am sliding with them? I am saying they actually play to win while the other side is not doing anything. In fact haven't been doing anything since WW2.



The left aren't gonna win properly though cuz they cause civilization to fall apart if they do.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> The left aren't gonna win properly though cuz they cause civilization to fall apart if they do.


Sure thing fam. The deux ex machina will save you. Trust the plan.
It's not like chaos at the level of the plebs is good for centralizing control for the elites.

Also, they will destroy anything you like first even if they fall down.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 2, 2021)

Next time someone says “Japan is going to go WOKE”, give them this still shot and watch their older parents have _Fist of The North Star _sound effect-like flashbacks


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

Blamo said:


> Sure thing fam. The deux ex machina will save you. Trust the plan.
> It's not like chaos at the level of the plebs is good for centralizing control for the elites.
> 
> Also, they will destroy anything you like first even if they fall down.



So why are you talking against me then bootlicker?


----------



## Blamo (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> So why are you talking against me then bootlicker?


So, what are you doing to combat them? Listening to Sargon videos about the evil SJWs?
What makes you say I am a bootlicker?


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> So you side with the side that appears to be winning?
> 
> Lol you are a coward.


The side that pisses you off wins by default.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

Blamo said:


> So, what are you doing to combat them? Listening to Sargon videos about the evil SJWs?
> What makes you say I am a bootlicker?


I don't support them. I vote for politicians that don't pander to them.

Why do you like the LGBT community?

I mean you are a fan of western animation so it's no surprise.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Why do you like the LGBT community?


This is the wildest thing anybody has ever said to me. lol Are you high or something?


InsolentGaylord said:


> I don't support them.


That's fair.


InsolentGaylord said:


> I vote for politicians that don't pander to them.


So you vote for liberals from 10 years ago? Meh.


InsolentGaylord said:


> I mean you are a fan of western animation so it's no surprise.


Am I?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

I love how a guy who supports the LGBT is claiming Japan will fall to Globohomo influences in a decade.

He's like a jew who supports the Nazi's lolololol.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> https://twitter.com/kukuruyo/status/1410697085737918464
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does this tweet have to do with the topic?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> What does this tweet have to do with the topic?


Read it.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Read it.


I did. Now explain it to me how is this related to "when will Japan fell to woke culture". All I see is some artist rambling about how culture war is lost etc. that is slightly related to the topic but it's now your job to explain to me how is it related.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> I did. Now explain it to me how is this related to "when will Japan fell to woke culture". All I see is some artist rambling about how culture war is lost etc. that is slightly related to the topic but it's now your job to explain to me how is it related.


Because Japan is a part of the culture that's losing. 

People love PC and censorship.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I love how a guy who supports the LGBT is claiming Japan will fall to Globohomo influences in a decade.
> 
> He's like a jew who supports the Nazi's lolololol.


You are the one who shared Tweets by an user with the Trans and Gay flag. Also why are you dodging the question? What makes you think I support LGBT?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

Blamo said:


> You are the one who shared Tweets by an user with the Trans and Gay flag. Also why are you dodging the question? What makes you think I support LGBT?


You did say you want the left to win.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Jul 2, 2021)

why would a nonjap care?


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 2, 2021)

A better question would be when will the Rainbow Reich fall to Japan's weirdo zoomer neotradicionalism of doing your fucking job and keeping your gay shit in the damn closet so other people wouldn't have to vomit on the street when you pass by.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> You did say you want the left to win.


When I said that? You are not really good at reading, are you?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

Blamo said:


> When I said that? You are not really good at reading, are you?


Look, you implied you like the left more because they are "winning" (by cheating and by doing what the communists did).


----------



## Blamo (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Look, you implied you like the left more because they are "winning" (by cheating and by doing what the communists did).


Well, I can admire somebody who actually does the right thing for their cause. That doesn't mean I have to agree with the goals.
Also... cheating? Politics is about power and influence. What would be politics for you without "cheating"?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

Blamo said:


> Well, I can admire somebody who actually does the right thing for their cause. That doesn't mean I have to agree with the goals.
> Also... cheating? Politics is about power and influence. What would be politics for you without "cheating"?



So you are a bootlicker then. 
Have fun living under their boot, I won't cry if the pendulum swings the other way and they fuck you over.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> So you are a bootlicker then.
> Have fun living under their boot, I won't cry if the pendulum swings the other way and they fuck you over.


What are you talking about? You are retarded. By your logic, you will be living under their boot too. IQ champ.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 2, 2021)

Anime has already gotten bland and mediocre for about a decade. We definitely don't need western liberalism in our Anime.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Jul 2, 2021)

I hope Japan does fall to Leftism just so spergs like you can continue to chimp out.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 2, 2021)

Blamo said:


> What are you talking about? You are retarded. By your logic, you will be living under their boot too. IQ champ.



I won't though. I am not a unprincipled drone like you.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I won't though. I am not a unprincipled drone like you.


Okay Rambo. Good luck.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jul 2, 2021)

I had hope that Asian Americans wouldn't fall for the CRT bullshit but even while being attacked by black people, some in that community were still trying to ally themselves with black people against white supremacy. You know, cos of the black white supremacists being controlled by their white masters to attack Asians. Clown world. 

Granted, Japanese people and Asian Americans aren't the same thing. I still have hope that Japan won't get infected but it's not impossible. Japan has close to zero immigration, is 99% Japanese and has no Jews (the artitects of Marxist theory), no blacks (the BLM protest in Japan was pitiful) and no Muslims (no Muslims = no terrorist attacks) so it will be a while before Tokyo ends up looking like New York or Portland.

As far as anime and manga are concerned, most of the damage and subversion will be by American English translators injecting their bias and politics into anime where there wasn't any.

Yeah it's a troon but anyway


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jul 2, 2021)

The only Muslim exposure they got are the Southeast Asian ones and recently the Uyghurs. I’m sure the latter would be used against the leftist West as they could point out theirs and Hollywood’s hypocrisy when it comes to woke. We’re bound to get more angry John Boyegas in Japan before any of the PC stuff or CRT or BLM I mean Japan’s history wouldn’t mesh with them considering WW2 and shit. They gonna guilt them with China? The other side China doesn’t care much about US leftist politics neither so if either tries to use the other’s history as leverage that’s gonna be a can of worms the wokest of woke would like to avoid


----------



## Regenbogen (Jul 2, 2021)

in a minute


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 2, 2021)

I predict within the next millenia/eon at the latest. Despite our Twitter SJW's calling insert manga/anime/video game/character/artist "Problematic UwU", I doubt Japan would kow tow that easily but still have Western business partners/audience to cater to.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jul 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> They will. Look at the new Inuyasha series.


Oh no. I was gonna check that out... Shit. What'd they do?


----------



## Interchanger (Jul 2, 2021)

I predict it will go along the same lines as Gaming/comics. Basically what happened there was they had a dedicated following, they hit a snag for games it was 2009, executives panic and demand that Games grow larger audiences this is why games were simplified in this period as executives felt it was the easiest way to broaden there appeal.

So at this point you have a left wing developer, producers and they say this "we can make our games "woke" to appeal to this demographic increasing market share. Boom executives think wonderful were gonna make even more money. However what happens is that they have both dumbed down and politically charged there products reduces the appeal to hard core fans.

This is bad as it breaks the eighty twenty rule. Look it up if you don't know it it's interesting stuff.

Anime is currently in the pander phase where games were in the 2009-2010 period where games were simple, predictable and a little bland. A lot of anime is very dull and compared to work from the 90s and early 2000s anime might look great but lacks substance like all those kick arse but totally pointless call of duty slow Mo cutscenes.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Jul 2, 2021)

Did @Dom Cruise make a second account or something?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 2, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> Did @Dom Cruise make a second account or something?


No, it’s not Najica’d or 2000’s enough


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 2, 2021)

I don't think it's going to happen, Japan is simply too good to fall prey to the self hatred that is Woke, it's simply not in their nature.

The worst case scenario I can see happening is SJWs poisoning the well of the fandom in the US, which is pretty much already what has happened.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Jul 2, 2021)

albert chan said:


> No, it’s not Najica’d or 2000’s enough


Well to be fair Najica and the 2000s were the last bastion of implicit white indentity. And as @InsolentGaylord has pointed out, if the feminazis put niggers in our asian cartoons, then the white race is finished!


Agent Abe Caprine said:


> The downfall of American comics was the Comics Code. Prior to that, superheroes was just one of the many genres comics explored. Then some psychologist named Fredric Wertham freaked out over the content of some comics. The Comics Code was made instead of something reasonable like an age ratings system. The guidelines made it nearly impossible to make comics that weren't capeshit or Archie.
> 
> Fredric, mass murderer of horror comics, claims he just wanted age ratings.


uh oh


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 3, 2021)

FarCentrist said:


> has no Jews


Wrong.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 3, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> So why are you talking against me then bootlicker?





InsolentGaylord said:


> I don't support them. I vote for politicians that don't pander to them.
> 
> Why do you like the LGBT community?
> 
> I mean you are a fan of western animation so it's no surprise.





InsolentGaylord said:


> So you are a bootlicker then.
> Have fun living under their boot, I won't cry if the pendulum swings the other way and they fuck you over.


It’s really fucking hilarious you are calling someone else a bootlicker when:

1. If the left somehow take over civilization in some evil dystopia you’ll be licking their boots too or die (Since you have a cartoonishly child view of the world I bet you think you’ll be some epic resistance fighter when you’re a loser)

2. You call other people bootlickers yet you lick the boots of politicians who just pay lip service to you while doing nothing and throw retards like you under the bus when it looks good for them. 

You’re a faggot who should go outside and touch grass.


----------



## jje100010001 (Jul 3, 2021)

FarCentrist said:


> I had hope that Asian Americans wouldn't fall for the CRT bullshit but even while being attacked by black people, some in that community were still trying to ally themselves with black people against white supremacy. You know, cos of the black white supremacists being controlled by their white masters to attack Asians. Clown world.


The issue is mainly from the latest crop of 20-30-ish America-born Asian Americans switching code in an attempt to take advantage of the currently shifting cultural paradigms, as part of their attempt to ascend into the white liberal elite.

In the end, they’re still mostly ‘white’ inside as a result of the US’s strong assimilationist policies, and as such,it’s more systematic of the rot in the school system & the white political order more than anything else- this is not race specific, and it’s affecting all races in the US.



Dom Cruise said:


> I don't think it's going to happen, Japan is simply too good to fall prey to the self hatred that is Woke, it's simply not in their nature.
> 
> The worst case scenario I can see happening is SJWs poisoning the well of the fandom in the US, which is pretty much already what has happened.


The one hope is the fact that the Japanese elite simply do not care about the rest of the world beyond Japan’s borders- which may allow Japan to be less affected than other countries.


----------



## FarCentrist (Jul 4, 2021)

jje100010001 said:


> The one hope is the fact that the Japanese elite simply do not care about the rest of the world beyond Japan’s borders- which may allow Japan to be less affected than other countries.


The pleb Japanese definitely don't care about what happens beyond their borders. 

I don't have the stats right now but compared to pretty much most countries in the world, Japanese care little about learning English. Learning English in high school is just a formality to them and they quickly forget what they learn after school. That's why until recently, there were little English support (eg signage, interpreters and translators etc) for tourists in major Japanese cities (and no English support at all outside of the cities). 

Comapre to China for example, where English comprehension among Chinese is higher and more common and there is more English support for tourists.

It:s up to Japanese to remain the isolationist mindset to resist the globohomo agenda.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 5, 2021)

In a year from now I will make another post reminding people that Japan has fallen to wokeness when it becomes very apparent.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 5, 2021)

OP really embodies the stereotype of Americans who think the entire world revolves around America if they think the culture war is some worldwide phenomenon where those evil “ESS JAY DOUBLE YOUS” must be stopped.

Like Japanese people are not as in a comfortable state as the average American since they have other problems before some fags being in anime like declining birth rate, brutal work culture, and large vacancies in rural areas.

But yeah Japan is totally in the same state as America where woke stuff will totally happen since those that force this shit really have nothing better to do and Japanese businesses will totally profit from forcing woke stuff to a country that is more openly nationalist


----------



## Interchanger (Jul 5, 2021)

I think it's more likely localisation will end up going woke, but I would never have imagined what happened to gaming to have happened so rapidly. I guess you never really know what's going on behind the scenes.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 5, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> In a year from now I will make another post reminding people that Japan has fallen to wokeness when it becomes very apparent.


I eagerly await your barrel bottom scrapings.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 5, 2021)

https://twitter.com/Fwishie2/status/1411824128877727746
		


Oh great it's gonna accelerate!


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jul 5, 2021)

They care about money and publicity, I believe they got more attention whores than they got more woke folks. If the woke West won’t pay them no more, go broke and out of fashion they’ll abandon that ship and then jump on the next bandwagon. Japan did have hippies before but they were seen as useless people with no impact to their culture.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 5, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> In a year from now I will make another post reminding people that Japan has fallen to wokeness when it becomes very apparent.


So, this thread will be your personal Japan journey?


----------



## Jagraveen (Jul 5, 2021)

I don't think Japan's going to get consumed by the woke shit anytime soon. But if they keep interacting with America and other western nations over and over again, it's going to keep spreading gradually like a cancer.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 5, 2021)

Jagraveen said:


> I don't think Japan's going to get consumed by the woke shit anytime soon. But if they keep interacting with America and other western nations over and over again, it's going to keep spreading gradually like a cancer.


Do you have any idea how impossible that is? Japan has always been economically linked with the US post ww2. That's where the phrase "When America Sneezes, Japan gets a cold" comes from.


----------



## Moe Szylak (Jul 5, 2021)

For those still in doubt, read the text below my handsome mug.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 5, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> https://twitter.com/Fwishie2/status/1411824128877727746
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great it's gonna accelerate!


The fuck is this shit got to do with the culture war?

And no, don't even tell me to "read it" and never explain at all. You link a tweet about Fortnite having a crossover with Demon Slayer, Dragonball Z, Naruto etc., you're gonna have to explain to me how is this even closely related.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 5, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> The fuck is this shit got to do with the culture war?
> 
> And no, don't even tell me to "read it" and never explain at all. You link a tweet about Fortnite having a crossover with Demon Slayer, Dragonball Z, Naruto etc., you're gonna have to explain to me how is this even closely related.


BECAUSE FORTNITE HAD A PROMOTION FOR NU STAR WARS AND BLM THEREFORE ANIME WILL PROMOTE BLM AND WOKE AGENDAS TOO


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Jul 5, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> https://twitter.com/Fwishie2/status/1411824128877727746
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great it's gonna accelerate!


AssCreed did a crossover with Vinland Saga, it's not like anime doing collaborations with western vidya is a new thing. Not to mention Jump Comics knows that their IPs are have international popularity. Why the fuck wouldn't they want to make money?


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jul 6, 2021)

Don’t forget the toy crossover NGE did with Transformers


----------



## Blamo (Jul 6, 2021)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> Don’t forget the toy crossover NGE did with Transformers
> 
> View attachment 2320442


That's pretty cool, not gonna lie. Not to mention, talk about going full circle. Transformers was basically random Japanese toys licensed by Hasbro, then they got back to Japan as their own thing.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 7, 2021)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> Don’t forget the toy crossover NGE did with Transformers
> 
> View attachment 2320442


Hold on Transformers is Japanese. It started out as Diaclone and they've gone back around and made a new Diaclone line that even entirely redid optimus/convoy as a modular robot.



The US is even getting releases of characters that were formerly Japanese only like Black Zarak


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 7, 2021)

I just realized that all this talk about America’s “left-wing influence” has made us forget about the fact that the Chinese, Koreans and the Taiwanese still exist.

Forget America’s politics – those three countries are still having issues with one another, and Taiwan is on the verge of separating itself from China if they don’t go to war.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jul 7, 2021)

albert chan said:


> I just realized that all this talk about America’s “left-wing influence” has made us forget about the fact that the Chinese, Koreans and the Taiwanese still exist.
> 
> Forget America’s politics – those three countries are still having issues with one another, and Taiwan is on the verge of separating itself from China if they don’t go to war.



Not surprising as average Americans also forget they exist unless they give them money which the CCP continues to do, the Korean War is the Forgotten War.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 8, 2021)

Just so you in denial guys know everyone is accepting that Japan will go full woke soon and start making games like Last of Us Part 2 en mass now, Forspoken is just the first step in this process. 

Say goodbye to your anime games cuz it's gonna be very realistic and not offensive from here on out!


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 8, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Just so you in denial guys know everyone is accepting that Japan will go full woke soon and start making games like Last of Us Part 2 en mass now, Forspoken is just the first step in this process.
> 
> Say goodbye to your anime games cuz it's gonna be very realistic and not offensive from here on out!


You are as credible as a retarded homeless man with a "WORLD WILL END SOON" sign.

But yeah all of Japan will make a 180 over their entire culture and also begin buying xbox's too while they are at it.


----------



## starborn427614 (Jul 8, 2021)

Next week...in games magazines.


----------



## fu͏nny (Jul 8, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Say goodbye to your anime games


Good, majority of anime games are garbage.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 8, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Just so you in denial guys know everyone is accepting that Japan will go full woke soon and start making games like Last of Us Part 2 en mass now, Forspoken is just the first step in this process.
> 
> Say goodbye to your anime games cuz it's gonna be very realistic and not offensive from here on out!


This is why you play older titles and do emulation. You can keep your anime games, forever.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 8, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Just so you in denial guys know everyone is accepting that Japan will go full woke soon and start making games like Last of Us Part 2 en mass now, Forspoken is just the first step in this process.
> 
> Say goodbye to your anime games cuz it's gonna be very realistic and not offensive from here on out!


Lol if Japan ever goes "woke" it won't be to appease America * which isn't even as woke as you think it is * but to appease your beloved China.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jul 8, 2021)

CheezzyMach said:


> Lol if Japan ever goes "woke" it won't be to appease America * which isn't even as woke as you think it is * but to appease your beloved China.



So that means they’ll admit all the things they did in WW2 after all?


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 9, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Just so you in denial guys know everyone is accepting that Japan will go full woke soon and start making games like Last of Us Part 2 en mass now, Forspoken is just the first step in this process.
> 
> Say goodbye to your anime games cuz it's gonna be very realistic and not offensive from here on out!


In the golden years newfaggots like you would of been halal'd within the week of registration and sent running back to the safety of your reddit and tumblr pages. To type up gaint walls of text about how the big bad K-Farmers are evil and you totally aren't bad like them, that your curiosity got the best of you. That you've let the rebellious urge to be naughty and edgy run through your veins, but at heart you are truly a good Christian boy.

Newfaggots like you and this kind of newfaggotry like thinking is what is ruining this website. You and your kin are the nail in the coffin of what was once the great Kiwi Farms (tm). You should be ashamed to call yourself a K-Farmer.

In fact, I bet you dont even call yourself one, do you? You’re ashamed aren't you? What would mommy and daddy say if they found out? What about your friends, your popularity? No, a newfaggot like you would never feel pride in their interactions with this community. Would never proudly wear their K-Farmer shirts in public. I have 4 official and 1 counterfeit, but thats besides the point because a newfaggot like you would never own a single one let alone wear it outside of the safety of their bedroom!

Fuck off newfaggot, fuck off all of you newfaggots. You sicken me.

Go do a kickflip into traffic.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 9, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Just so you in denial guys know everyone is accepting that Japan will go full woke soon and start making games like Last of Us Part 2 en mass now, Forspoken is just the first step in this process.
> 
> Say goodbye to your anime games cuz it's gonna be very realistic and not offensive from here on out!


And you'll still fap to it because it's Japan lol


----------



## Beltboy (Jul 9, 2021)

...

Pretty sure not, for all we know, the politically correct opinion one could have by the time Japan goes woke would be libertarianism.

Japan holds onto traditions pretty firmly, I doubt the west will ever have the foothold necessary for that to happen.


----------



## Dyn (Jul 9, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Say goodbye to your anime games cuz it's gonna be very realistic and not offensive from here on out!


That's a good thing, cartoon pedophile games aren't really something we should be holding onto as a society.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 9, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> In the golden years newfaggots like you would of been halal'd within the week of registration and sent running back to the safety of your reddit and tumblr pages. To type up gaint walls of text about how the big bad K-Farmers are evil and you totally aren't bad like them, that your curiosity got the best of you. That you've let the rebellious urge to be naughty and edgy run through your veins, but at heart you are truly a good Christian boy.
> 
> Newfaggots like you and this kind of newfaggotry like thinking is what is ruining this website. You and your kin are the nail in the coffin of what was once the great Kiwi Farms (tm). You should be ashamed to call yourself a K-Farmer.
> 
> ...


How dare you insist he is ruining Kiwifarms, he is just warning us of the super serious threat of annoying college students and Twitter users with far left opinions.

He is wisely just preparing us that Japan will politically become like Modern Germany, Canada, and Sweden. You are just an ignorant libtard to not see it.

Hell you are dumb if you think this website is to laugh at retards. It’s actually a bunker for the right to plan and strategize against the SJW menace where we will watch funny Trump meme videos on the side. This site is the last bastion for free speech.

Therefore we should stop the SJWs and the evils of Gamergate by shitposting on this website about how evil they are and don’t deserve free speech


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 9, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> In the golden years newfaggots like you would of been halal'd within the week of registration and sent running back to the safety of your reddit and tumblr pages. To type up gaint walls of text about how the big bad K-Farmers are evil and you totally aren't bad like them, that your curiosity got the best of you. That you've let the rebellious urge to be naughty and edgy run through your veins, but at heart you are truly a good Christian boy.
> 
> Newfaggots like you and this kind of newfaggotry like thinking is what is ruining this website. You and your kin are the nail in the coffin of what was once the great Kiwi Farms (tm). You should be ashamed to call yourself a K-Farmer.
> 
> ...


Who the fuck ironically or unironically seriously calls themselves a K-Farmer?

Normal people call themselves names like "Batman" with their inner voice.


----------



## 3MMA (Jul 9, 2021)

Nice 


José Mourinho said:


> In the golden years newfaggots like you would of been halal'd within the week of registration and sent running back to the safety of your reddit and tumblr pages. To type up gaint walls of text about how the big bad K-Farmers are evil and you totally aren't bad like them, that your curiosity got the best of you. That you've let the rebellious urge to be naughty and edgy run through your veins, but at heart you are truly a good Christian boy.
> 
> Newfaggots like you and this kind of newfaggotry like thinking is what is ruining this website. You and your kin are the nail in the coffin of what was once the great Kiwi Farms (tm). You should be ashamed to call yourself a K-Farmer.
> 
> ...


In the golden years weeaboo’s  like you would of been halal'd within the week of registration and sent running back to the safety of your reddit and tumblr pages. To type up gaint walls of text about how the big bad K-Farmers are evil and you totally aren't bad like them, that your curiosity got the best of you. That you've let the rebellious urge to be naughty and edgy run through your veins, but at heart you are truly a good waifu/ husbando.

Weeaboo’s like you and this kind of weeb-like thinking is what is ruining this website. You and your kin are the nail in the coffin of what was once the great Kiwi Farms (tm). You should be ashamed to call yourself a K-Farmer.

In fact, I bet you dont even call yourself one, do you? You’re ashamed aren't you? What would mommy and daddy say if they found out? What about your friends, your anime avatar, & popularity? No, a weeb like you would never feel pride in their interactions with this community. Would never proudly wear their K-Farmer shirts in public. I have 4 official and 1 counterfeit, but thats besides the point because a weeb like you would never own a single one let alone wear it outside of the safety of their bedroom!

Fuck off weeaboo, fuck off all of you weebfaggots. You sicken me.

Go do a kickflip into traffic.
eta: on topic now.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Jul 9, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Say goodbye to your anime games cuz it's gonna be very realistic and not offensive from here on out!


That unironically sounds amazing! I can't wait!


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Jul 12, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Say goodbye to your anime games cuz it's gonna be very realistic and not offensive from here on out!


Chill nigger or some shit like that? Also Japanese immigration officials would take one look at you and kamikaze you back to the jungle.


----------



## Red Sparrow (Jul 14, 2021)

@InsolentGaylord

Oh my god. Go and get a girlfriend ffs.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 14, 2021)

Red Sparrow said:


> @InsolentGaylord
> 
> Oh my god. Go and get a girlfriend ffs.


His girlfriend is 2D and he's afraid the Ess-Jay-Dubs are going to kill her or turn her into a niggertroon.


----------



## Red Sparrow (Jul 14, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> His girlfriend is 2D and he's afraid the Ess-Jay-Dubs are going to kill her or turn her into a niggertroon.


Then he should print or draw a photo of his waifu before it gets to that point and then have sex with it, just anything to fucking get him to relieve himself.


I shouldn't have made that joke should I?


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Jul 15, 2021)

Red Sparrow said:


> Then he should print or draw a photo of his waifu before it gets to that point and then have sex with it, just anything to fucking get him to relieve himself.
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have made that joke should I?


Tell him his "waifu" will conspire against his ideals in an "SJW reboot" of his favorite anime and watch him go into a spastic frenzy.


----------



## Legoshi (Jul 15, 2021)

Very late, but Hikaru Utada never struck me as being androgynous. She was probably just tired of industry pressure. 



World's Smallest Violin said:


> Tell him his "waifu" will conspire against his ideals in an "SJW reboot" of his favorite anime and watch him go into a spastic frenzy.



@InsolentGaylord is fat and I would not have sex with him. 

He also has countless body pillows and likes to watch lolicon and shotacon. His favourite anime is Boku no Pico.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Jul 15, 2021)

Japan is a beautiful country but most of the people are psychopaths, unless all the people who are 50+ instantly die i don't see a change in their policy's. Maybe just maybe if a woke woman becomes prime minister some shuffling can be done towards wokeness.  The people in power atm be it in parlement or in the workforce are retarded and stick to old value's, they shit on everything outside Japan and every immigrant who set foot on Japanese soil is one to many. I expect them to go in full isolation again consequences be damned, but going woke?, nah.


----------



## Red Sparrow (Jul 15, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> Very late, but Hikaru Utada never struck me as being androgynous. She was probably just tired of industry pressure.





Pimpleking55 said:


> Japan is a beautiful country but most of the people are psychopaths, unless all the people who are 50+ instantly die i don't see a change in their policy's. Maybe just maybe if a woke woman becomes prime minister some shuffling can be done towards wokeness.  The people in power atm be it in parlement or in the workforce are retarded and stick to old value's, they shit on everything outside Japan and every immigrant who set foot on Japanese soil is one to many. I expect them to go in full isolation again consequences be damned, but going woke?, nah.


That maybe true, Japan just does what they feel they should do, and I can't fault them for doing that. (Not to say some can't criticise the end results.)

But touching on Utada Hikaru, correct me if I'm wrong on any of the following points: whenever people in Japan come out as homosexual, trans or non-binary, it feels like the Japanese public by comparison to the rest of the world just goes: "Cool." And go about their day, with the exception of some oldies.

(Can't quite figure out why Utada went and identified as non-binary though.)

The only things they seem to take issue with, is individuals forcing their political messages and beliefs down everyone's throats (Case in point: The Olympics, which isn't really a good place to be making political statements at the best of times.)

Also I find it funny that "Based Japan" was something that occured after the U.S. went in and did their thing in WW2, and even potentially instilled "Based Japan" as a result of WW2. Queer behaviour and other stuff like that was all the rage in Ancient Japan.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Jul 15, 2021)

Red Sparrow said:


> That maybe true, Japan just does what they feel they should do, and I can't fault them for doing that. (Not to say some can't criticise the end results.)
> 
> But touching on Utada Hikaru, correct me if I'm wrong on any of the following points: whenever people in Japan come out as homosexual, trans or non-binary, it feels like the Japanese public by comparison to the rest of the world just goes: "Cool." And go about their day, with the exception of some oldies.
> 
> ...


Based Japan started when they murdered the preachers that were trying to convert their people and kicking everyone out except the Dutch because before everything Dutchies love profit and minding their own businesses.
Japan doing what they want has led to a giant population problem because every one is expected to work themselves to death and be loyal to your superiors to a fault, this has led that everyone in power is above criticism. This is luckily changing a bit for the better.
In Japan trough the times gays and the like were tolerated but not celebrated, because gay people were often forced to produce heirs they didn't stood out and no one cared.

Edit:grammar and me idiot


----------



## MG-34 (Jul 15, 2021)

All I can say is thank god the US helped save Communist China and the USSR from the Japanese. Sure the Japanese tried deescalating tensions with the United States but we knew better and couldn't live in a world without Mao Zedong and Stalin.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Jul 15, 2021)

MG-34 said:


> All I can say is thank god the US helped save Communist China and the USSR from the Japanese. Sure the Japanese tried deescalating tensions with the United States but we knew better and couldn't live in a world without Mao Zedong and Stalin.


At the other hand, do we really want an entire continent filled with manga artists, panty vending machines and train otakus??....... I can't almost keep up with manga as it is.


----------



## MG-34 (Jul 15, 2021)

Pimpleking55 said:


> At the other hand, do we really want an entire continent filled with manga artists, panty vending machines and train otakus??....... I can't almost keep up with manga as it is.
> View attachment 2348957


Yesmeme.jpg.

But really. Reading into the GEACPS sounds like an East Asian Roman Empire. It would have been interesting to see how 50~100 years of progression lead by the Japanese could have developed in the region.  I'd rather see a would where Japan was allowed to do what it wanted and we didn't have cold war, Korean War, or Vietnam war. Koreans hate it when it's mentioned but the Japanese helped modernize their country and even allowed Koreans to apply for Japanese military service and commission as officers. The first President of South Korea was a Imperial Japanese officer and there was at least one member of the Korean royal family that held the rank of General in the IJA. At least under the Japanese, Korea would still be one country and we wouldn't have pissed away so much money and lives in the region.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jul 15, 2021)

Pimpleking55 said:


> At the other hand, do we really want an entire continent filled with manga artists, panty vending machines and train otakus??....... I can't almost keep up with manga as it is.
> View attachment 2348957


That's a question we could ask to Kurt Eichewald since he love anime tentacles.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 15, 2021)

Red Sparrow said:


> Then he should print or draw a photo of his waifu before it gets to that point and then have sex with it, just anything to fucking get him to relieve himself.
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have made that joke should I?


That would take agency and investment in keeping culture instead of expecting corporations to make the same product. (that he is most likely not paying for)


Pimpleking55 said:


> At the other hand, do we really want an entire continent filled with manga artists, panty vending machines and train otakus??....... I can't almost keep up with manga as it is.
> View attachment 2348957


By going with the 80-20 principle we would have a lot of great works in the flood of crap. I wouldn't mind it much.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Jul 15, 2021)

I don't think Japan gives a shit about the feelings of emotionally weak people.


----------



## ICameToBooli (Jul 15, 2021)

Smug Chuckler said:


> It's more likely to fall to China than the West at this point.


Those evil chinks enslaving the overworked animators by enforcing lax work hours and paying three times of what they earn in Japan! Scandalous!


----------



## Lone Outsider (Jul 15, 2021)

"Best" case Scenario: When the west is so cucked that China takes over and Japan has to play ball with America

Worst case: Same as the former but China and America invade Japan.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 15, 2021)

WhoIsSutterKane said:


> I don't think Japan gives a shit about the feelings of emotionally weak people.


Then why don't the fucking pussies unban guns????


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jul 15, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Then why don't the fucking pussies unban guns????


Because real samurai use blades?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 15, 2021)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> Because real samurai use blades?


Real samurai used spears and halberds because they kept you a safe distance away from your enemy, swords were a weapon of last resort and also very unreliable due to shitty steel.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 15, 2021)

Send the Japan to me I want to be Japan culture and styles sometimes but only in fleeting moments actually.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 17, 2021)

In hindsight it's funny to see OP complain when Japan is incapable of producing an actual unironically manly war anime without it being high school girls doing a tank or battle ship club. With otaku bait you don't really need to worry about Western influence, considering it is being kept afloat by BluRay and merch sales. Those won't go away any time soon, considering they don't have a market overseas and there their outside of the box ideas are the selling point.

And that is okay for weebs, for the more mainstream friendly stuff like shoens, that was always a somewhat soulless appeal to the mass market.

Not to mention... even mainstream anime had a lot of weird stuff even in the 90s and 80s. You really wouldn't notice the woke stuff unless it was really over the top. I mean One Piece had a guy on the good side whose ability it was to control hormones and could turn a man into a woman. Maybe s/he had the 41% 41% fruit.

Oh, also the same arc had the gay guy helping the protags escape from a prison. Like would you consider One Piece woke?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 17, 2021)

Blamo said:


> In hindsight it's funny to see OP complain when Japan is incapable of producing an actual unironically manly war anime without it being high school girls doing a tank or battle ship club. With otaku bait you don't really need to worry about Western influence, considering it is being kept afloat by BluRay and merch sales. Those won't go away any time soon, considering they don't have a market overseas and there their outside of the box ideas are the selling point.
> 
> And that is okay for weebs, for the more mainstream friendly stuff like shoens, that was always a somewhat soulless appeal to the mass market.
> 
> ...



From the way you describe it, not in the way the west is.

That sounds like just weird unusual characters and such not propaganda designed to demoralize people.

Woke shit isn't fun to watch and tends to uglify the female characters to spite men and appease a minority of radical feminists.









						Hosoda: Japanese anime has problem with women and girls
					

Mamoru Hosoda has bones to pick with both Steven Spielberg and Hayao Miyazaki, the other great Japanese animator to whom he is often compared. Hosoda -- whose brilliantly humane "Mirai" got an Oscar nod three years ago -- has had enough of the way Hollywood treats the digital world and…




					japantoday.com
				




LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 17, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> From the way you describe it, not in the way the west is.
> 
> That sounds like just weird unusual characters and such not propaganda designed to demoralize people.
> 
> ...


Did you even read the full article you linked or just the headline?


----------



## Desu Mountain (Jul 17, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Then why don't the fucking pussies unban guns????


The Japanese gun laws were put in place specifically to give them an excuse to go after Yakuza members without having to wait for them to commit a crime. It worked shockingly well in reducing Yakuza influence.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 17, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Did you even read the full article you linked or just the headline?


Culture War retards are illiterate and only read headlines or pick what confirms to their retarded worldview.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 17, 2021)

Desu Mountain said:


> The Japanese gun laws were put in place specifically to give them an excuse to go after Yakuza members without having to wait for them to commit a crime. It worked shockingly well in reducing Yakuza influence.


Actually that is pretty clever. Also... having guns around in a somewhat occupied country is really not a good deal for the establishments. Nobody sitting in the Diet want to see some old school Jap shooting at the Marines in Okinawa. lol


----------



## Revo (Jul 17, 2021)

Blamo said:


> In hindsight it's funny to see OP complain when Japan is incapable of producing an actual unironically manly war anime without it being high school girls doing a tank or battle ship club. With otaku bait you don't really need to worry about Western influence, considering it is being kept afloat by BluRay and merch sales. Those won't go away any time soon, considering they don't have a market overseas and there their outside of the box ideas are the selling point.
> 
> And that is okay for weebs, for the more mainstream friendly stuff like shoens, that was always a somewhat soulless appeal to the mass market.
> 
> ...


I don't know why most of the anime producers has not made an anime that is taking place in university or is about our protagonist's experience at university. I mean i know some people who had a good experince during their years spended at university.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 17, 2021)

Revo said:


> I don't know why most of the anime producers has not made an anime that is taking place in university or is about our protagonist's experience at university.


That is a good question... Maybe for the Japanese High School is the last chill part in life. At least as a cultural meme. Also that would be a good slice of life show.

It's like... Japan INC, where is my cute anime girls make a car company manga? lol


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 17, 2021)

Revo said:


> I don't know why most of the anime producers has not made an anime that is taking place in university or is about our protagonist's experience at university. I mean i know some people who had a good experince during their years spended at university.


It's more of how Japanese society views highschool as a much simpler time and more escapist compared to the heavy work culture that they have to do as adults. I know I mentioned it a few times but Japan's work culture is a major problem with the country.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 17, 2021)

J.C. Staff Producer: "We Don't Make Changes for the Sake of Overseas Fans"
					

A tweet depicting a quote from a YouTube video that consisted of a visit to animation studio J.C. Staff has attained an immeasurable amount of attention online as it had an animation producer from the studio saying they don't "generally make changes for the sake of overseas fans", surely a relieving



					www.sankakucomplex.com
				









@InsolentGaylord BTFO’d


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jul 17, 2021)

albert chan said:


> J.C. Staff Producer: "We Don't Make Changes for the Sake of Overseas Fans"
> 
> 
> A tweet depicting a quote from a YouTube video that consisted of a visit to animation studio J.C. Staff has attained an immeasurable amount of attention online as it had an animation producer from the studio saying they don't "generally make changes for the sake of overseas fans", surely a relieving
> ...


Of course not it’s the dubbers that make the change


----------



## Dustlord (Jul 18, 2021)

Hasn't Japan had western left wing influence since the end of WW2? Sure they're generally more conservative than the USA, but its not like they've resisted this influence. There are plenty of LGBT japs, "SJWs", etc


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 18, 2021)

albert chan said:


> J.C. Staff Producer: "We Don't Make Changes for the Sake of Overseas Fans"
> 
> 
> A tweet depicting a quote from a YouTube video that consisted of a visit to animation studio J.C. Staff has attained an immeasurable amount of attention online as it had an animation producer from the studio saying they don't "generally make changes for the sake of overseas fans", surely a relieving
> ...


load of fucking bullshit, they certainly do change shit if it mentions Taiwan!


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 18, 2021)

Blamo said:


> In hindsight it's funny to see OP complain when Japan is incapable of producing an actual unironically manly war anime without it being high school girls doing a tank or battle ship club. With otaku bait you don't really need to worry about Western influence, considering it is being kept afloat by BluRay and merch sales. Those won't go away any time soon, considering they don't have a market overseas and there their outside of the box ideas are the selling point.


That's because all the manly war anime is gritty science fiction shit that inevitably has giant robots. Otaku bait and moeshit is great too since it gatekeeps anime from Western plebs since they want the billionth reiteration of Truck-kun sending Protagonist-san to generic Dragon Quest Ripoff World instead of Girls' Rock Collecting Club or whatever generic moeshit.


Revo said:


> I don't know why most of the anime producers has not made an anime that is taking place in university or is about our protagonist's experience at university. I mean i know some people who had a good experince during their years spended at university.


Uzaki-chan is a great counterexample, but you're definitely right.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 18, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> From the way you describe it, not in the way the west is.
> 
> That sounds like just weird unusual characters and such not propaganda designed to demoralize people.
> 
> ...


Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot?
4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719
Bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 18, 2021)

Blamo said:


> In hindsight it's funny to see OP complain when Japan is incapable of producing an actual unironically manly war anime without it being high school girls doing a tank or battle ship club. With otaku bait you don't really need to worry about Western influence, considering it is being kept afloat by BluRay and merch sales. Those won't go away any time soon, considering they don't have a market overseas and there their outside of the box ideas are the selling point.
> 
> And that is okay for weebs, for the more mainstream friendly stuff like shoens, that was always a somewhat soulless appeal to the mass market.
> 
> ...


Woke has never been about the surface level things like simply having a gay character or whatever, it's about how you do it.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 18, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> Care to put your money where your mouth is, faggot?
> 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719
> Bring as many of your cowardly friends as you want; I'll go to prison, but all of you will go to the morgue.


Back to your old duelling ways, eh Kaiba? 


Dom Cruise said:


> Woke has never been about the surface level things like simply having a gay character or whatever, it's about how you do it.


That is true!


----------



## Legoshi (Jul 19, 2021)

Revo said:


> I don't know why most of the anime producers has not made an anime that is taking place in university or is about our protagonist's experience at university. I mean i know some people who had a good experince during their years spended at university.


WWW.Working!!! is a manga/anime about university students working in a restaurant called Wagnaria. 

Someone from East Asia once told me that media from there such as anime and manga (obviously not representative of reality) is supposed to show a sort of "paradise" that people dream about since a lot of young men and women are under lots of pressure and strain in the strict societies.


----------



## cummytummies (Jul 19, 2021)

Never. Like someone already said on page 1, if they're falling under any foreign influence it'll be Chinese.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 20, 2021)

Muv-Luv: Project Mikhail Delayed to Late September to October - Niche Gamer
					

Japanese developer aNCHOR have announced a delay in the release date of Muv-Luv: Project Mikhail.




					nichegamer.com
				




Keeping global audiences in mind.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 20, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Muv-Luv: Project Mikhail Delayed to Late September to October - Niche Gamer
> 
> 
> Japanese developer aNCHOR have announced a delay in the release date of Muv-Luv: Project Mikhail.
> ...


All of you are retarded. This community is retarded. You guys have no concept of how to deal with things you don't like and that is absolutely fascinating considering what sort of a forum this is. I don't know how we ended up with a population that is 50% transgender/lgbt-"ally", but it has slowly rotted away at what the very notion of a lolcow is. We've become Imgur-lite, a shitty, reactionary website filled with easily offended prudes who can't even stomach something they don't like being on the same domain name as where they post.

You people are so fucking easy to troll, all one has to do is make an alt account and say something disagreeable to end up with a 400 reply thread in under 12 hours. This has happened numerous times. Introman isn't here to troll, but he knows how preposterously easy it is to offend the LGBT community. He's a contributor to RoK, a troll website, which is the parent company that owns Reaxxion, also a troll website. I've said this multiple fucking times and nobody believes it because you'd all rather cry about dumb shit.

A fully grown wxmyn with a professional acting career engaging in an edit war on Wikipedia over their birth name is fucking stupid and funny. If you can't see that, you're in the wrong place.

All of our recent rules have been setup to protect people from themselves and encourage quality posting. Nobody cares about what you consider to be a passing transexual. Nobody cares about your personal stories. Nobody cares if you don't think this person is a lolcow. If you think the thread is off-topic, report it. Your shitposting does not fix anything, and as far as I'm concerned, disrupting conversation is a form of backseat moderating. If you can't get a thread locked, just make the thread as shitty as possible, right? Nah, not anymore -- I'm going to start threadbanning people if you decide you're going to take _SOCIAL JUSTICE_ into your own hands and puke into the reply box to fuck with the conversation.

This thread would have died if you fucking morons didn't reply to it. There are less lolcowish people on the last page of this forum that sank because people just _didn't reply_. That didn't happen here because the topic was a transexual, and that's _your fault_.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 20, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> All of you are retarded. This community is retarded. You guys have no concept of how to deal with things you don't like and that is absolutely fascinating considering what sort of a forum this is. I don't know how we ended up with a population that is 50% transgender/lgbt-"ally", but it has slowly rotted away at what the very notion of a lolcow is. We've become Imgur-lite, a shitty, reactionary website filled with easily offended prudes who can't even stomach something they don't like being on the same domain name as where they post.
> 
> You people are so fucking easy to troll, all one has to do is make an alt account and say something disagreeable to end up with a 400 reply thread in under 12 hours. This has happened numerous times. Introman isn't here to troll, but he knows how preposterously easy it is to offend the LGBT community. He's a contributor to RoK, a troll website, which is the parent company that owns Reaxxion, also a troll website. I've said this multiple fucking times and nobody believes it because you'd all rather cry about dumb shit.
> 
> ...



What's this got to do with the woke left?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jul 20, 2021)

Given that it was founded in the year 660, I doubt it's going to fall to Western ideals. This is a country that taxes its citizens for being too fat. I only wish I had been born a citizen of Nippon. They won the lottery of citizenships. They don't have to deal with swaths of mudd people, SJWs, or trooners.


----------



## BigHollowEyes (Jul 20, 2021)

As I do not think the West will take over Anime and Japanese culture, I do think what they are doing to force it is pretty bad. I think the bigger problem is westerners attacking anyone who tries to embrace Japanese culture. I think this actually goes for all cultures and seeing white people be happy in them.
Example: 
I see a lot of Westerners getting mad at seeing white people in kimono, even if they are in Japan. 
I have Japanese friends who moved from Japan to the west later in their lives and when this was brought up to them, they said they have no problem with it and couple even said they thought white people looked beautiful when wearing kimono.

However, I think this is more of the West crying cultural appropration on other cultures as a whole when the cultures themselves encourage their culture to be shared. I believe Westerners need to back off and mind their own business. There are more important cultural things that should be looked at that is extremely problematic that should be looked at such as arranged marriages with little girls to old men which is legal in some countries and even in the states if the parents give permission. Stop crying about what skin complexion one is coloring a character or what someone is wearing and focus is real issues.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 20, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> What's this got to do with the woke left?



Completely nothing. You prove yourself to be completely unengaged in conversation so I might as well just shitpost here.


----------



## The Token Ethnic (Jul 20, 2021)

While Japan will censor itself when it comes to a business standpoint, it has tons of other entertainment that would be considered "problematic" if it had widespread appeal. They only care when China or America is involved in the production committee and they want to make easy money. The weird thing is how American weebs project themselves onto the media and claim everything is racially coded, gay, trans or whatever the fuck. That is something I just don't get.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 20, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> This thread would have died if you fucking morons didn't reply to it.


That's why I must reply to it.

We've gotten this far, let's just keep going just to see what happens.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 22, 2021)

http://thttps//www.forbes.com/sites/siladityaray/2021/07/21/tokyo-olympics-opening-ceremony-director-fired-after-old-video-of-him-making-holocaust-jokes-surfaces/?sh=4f060c632b1a
		


See, they are going woke!


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 22, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> http://thttps//www.forbes.com/sites/siladityaray/2021/07/21/tokyo-olympics-opening-ceremony-director-fired-after-old-video-of-him-making-holocaust-jokes-surfaces/?sh=4f060c632b1a
> 
> 
> 
> See, they are going woke!


Yes because someone being fired for holocaust jokes in an event made for *international *audiences clearly is proof that based Nippon will become a gay paradise where fags peg each other in the street while worshipping and have their cartoons talk about the first world problems of entitled Americans.


----------



## Xolanite (Jul 22, 2021)

Whenever Miyazaki offs himself Yukio Mishima-style.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Jul 22, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> http://thttps//www.forbes.com/sites/siladityaray/2021/07/21/tokyo-olympics-opening-ceremony-director-fired-after-old-video-of-him-making-holocaust-jokes-surfaces/?sh=4f060c632b1a
> 
> 
> 
> See, they are going woke!


Lmao I knew you were gonna post this. It's pretty oobvious that they are doing this to appease an international audience. If it makes you feel any better it's looking like the Olympics is going to be a financial disaster for Japan anyway:

Major sponsors dropping out
Cancellation still being considered
The Japanese don't want them to be held
There won't even be fans in the stands (no ticket sales)
Low ratings


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 23, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> http://thttps//www.forbes.com/sites/siladityaray/2021/07/21/tokyo-olympics-opening-ceremony-director-fired-after-old-video-of-him-making-holocaust-jokes-surfaces/?sh=4f060c632b1a
> 
> 
> 
> See, they are going woke!


I read something on the CWCki that freaked me out. Apparently when Chris was in college and was having discipline meetings with Mary Lee Walsh, he started to "talk with" Sonichu out of thin air, all in his imagination. Then all of a sudden, he was talking as Sonichu! That's frightening! Put yourself in MLW's shoes as you have a big smelly manchild in front of you suddenly pretending to be manifested by his imaginary friend. But why would Chris allow himself to be manifested by the being he had created? Has he been doing any sick, twisted rituals similar to the occult in the past to allow Sonichu to exist in this world?

This reminds me, there have been many instances of Chris being a super creep and have been taken into Demonic context... He once tried brainwashing, there's creepy Ivy videos, when he slaps himself in "Shut-Up Brain" and "Wake-Up Brain" and when he pretended to be Christopher talking to Christian. He also purpoted a story about the soul of Christopher Chandler existing in the yard. How does Chris know this? Does Sonichu tell him by seeing through the spirit realm? Surely, Chris playing with demonic entities is not doing him good through the years.

Surprisingly, all this leads into him becoming a "Tomgirl" or a better way to put it, and Androgen. A Wicked demon named Baphomet represents Androgyny. Androgyny is being girly & boyish, pretty much. Thus, the demons in CWC's life have fully manifested. This is why he can't find love. He chose the wrong path in life, by creating a Demon and playing with it. It's almost like he sold his soul to Satan but Satan did not want the soul of this sweaty fat manchild fuck and gave him a shitty life regardless.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 23, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> http://thttps//www.forbes.com/sites/siladityaray/2021/07/21/tokyo-olympics-opening-ceremony-director-fired-after-old-video-of-him-making-holocaust-jokes-surfaces/?sh=4f060c632b1a
> 
> 
> 
> See, they are going woke!


By that metric the whole planet was woke since 1945. Seriously what does "woke" even means for you?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 23, 2021)

Blamo said:


> By that metric the whole planet was woke since 1945. Seriously what does "woke" even means for you?



Western Liberal Authoritarianism.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 23, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Western Liberal Authoritarianism.


That's pretty vague.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Jul 23, 2021)

Well if they don't learn that western liberal marxism ,blm and gender studies is a sickness during the Olympic games, they never learn. Thank the god of toilets that the games are without public and that the athletes need to stay put in their rooms.


----------



## I Love Beef (Jul 23, 2021)

The Token Ethnic said:


> While Japan will censor itself when it comes to a business standpoint, it has tons of other entertainment that would be considered "problematic" if it had widespread appeal. They only care when China or America is involved in the production committee and they want to make easy money. The weird thing is how American weebs project themselves onto the media and claim everything is racially coded, gay, trans or whatever the fuck. That is something I just don't get.


This. Fucking this. 

American weebs suffer from actual "American exceptionalism" in that because America has Hollywood and essentially ruled over world multimedia and entertainment for decades, they hold a subconscious belief that because since anime has gotten to them, they think that their verbal/critical input or whatever will help make it better. When in reality, it's actually putting out your own shit that shows true evidence that inspiration and creativity makes the world go around.

I can attest to this because dun dun dun: for fucking two decades Anime News Network and others of their sort of ilk has been pulling this shit off than actually do shit like Avatar or even Teen Titans. These are the kind of cancerous vermin that believe their "influence" will make anime better because they think that because they fucking bought the DVD sets when anime piracy was rampant and sucked the dick of all of the shithead anime fan club rules borne out of self absorbed nerd entitlement earns them the "right" to control where anime and manga and video games goes. This isn't even going into how they share ground with Harry Potter tards and Hunger Game tards and the SJW fucks or other self entitled playing hero demagogue bullshit that doesn't dare to truly question the actual bullshit that goes on that makes the world a horrible place.

I honestly believe that the extreme self flagellation of ultra lefts (and especially whites/Euro race originated backgrounds in this regard) and taking that to believe that only and only Japan can make anime is a hypocritical psychosis centerpoint of contradiction and utter existential paradox. It's also extreme cultural and creative myopia brought upon by Hollywood's decadence and the dearth of creativity and the arts in American society. All of that has bubbled into an absolute abomination of a concoction we're now facing.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 23, 2021)

Xolanite said:


> Whenever Miyazaki offs himself Yukio Mishima-style.


No, he's going to have his body ground up while he's still alive and have it pressed and turned into ink and then the ink shall be used to draw an image of an anime girl.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 25, 2021)

https://twitter.com/seri3ma/status/1419320150495531008
		


You guys STILL Gonna tell me western influence isn't going to ruin anime and manga?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> https://twitter.com/seri3ma/status/1419320150495531008
> 
> 
> 
> You guys STILL Gonna tell me western influence isn't going to ruin anime and manga?


Just fuck off already.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> https://twitter.com/seri3ma/status/1419320150495531008
> 
> 
> 
> You guys STILL Gonna tell me western influence isn't going to ruin anime and manga?


There will come a sad day in the future when this FAT FUCK will die and we will hath lost our most prized LULZCOW. 

We should all realize that this FAT FUCK is not forever... One of these days, he's going to get dick slapped by a homosexual black man, and then he is going to kill himself on the youtube in shame (accidentally I might add, because we know he couldn't technically do it himself). That is, after he pulls his pants down in church and uploads it to the internet in order to prove that he is straight. So when the time comes for his inevitable burial.

 So that's why we must form a DEATH DAY PARTY for our friend, Christian Weston Chandler. I'm saying we should IRL crash & raid his funeral, turning it into a "FUN!"-eral, wearing Guy Fawkes   masks and pickle suits    and all "PARTY HARD!!!" with loud music, free food, and drink. Flamboyant homosexuals are utmost welcome  .

 We should spend the time there giving all these "sincere" mementos and speeches about how Christian sucked and how the state of Virginia will be better off without him and how the mysterious smell has finally dissipated!

Most importantly, the "big speech", we must recite his entire life and all his failures to everyone there, starting from his failure to say mommie (MUNKY!) to his creation Sonichu, to the inevitable future moment when he pulls his pants down in church and gets heroically raped by a homosexual black man.

Then, after we finish telling our audience every single minor detail, complete with projector screens showing every CWC video from the CWCville library youtube channel, in chronological order I may add, we will all proceed to spit, fart, piss, shit, and masturbate on his tombstone, kicking it and screaming "FUCK LIFE! WHAT A WASTE!" "FUCK YOUR LIFE! WHAT A WASTE!" and write "REST IN PIECES FAG" on the headstone while other may pour pickles and tartar sauce all over his grave.  Firecrackers are also a necessity, I would suggest lighting them off at the start of our raid, as hundreds of picklemen storm the gates open blasting confetti over bystanders.

 I'd itch to dig up the corpse and set it on fire but I digress that to be too much, because the smell of burning ASS and AXE would be FAR too much to handle.  However I will say by the time we start to close out we will bring forth the shattered remains of his treasured Sonichu medallion.  We sprinkle the hardened crayola model magic shards on the mess of pickles and tartar sauce like nuts on a sundae.  The cherry. you may ask?   His high school ring.

 After we're done, and everybody cheers us for our grand show, we pass out political activist pamphlets for abortion   and against welfare  , for we must educate America on how to prevent fucktards.

And thus, the first, and last CWC convention.  It would be the perfect spot for the first and last "CWC"-con, with major trolling celebrities welcome to come.  The red carpet should definitely be rolled out for Blue Spike and Liquid Chris.  In the course of the main events, such as the "big speech", panels will be held by the likes of veterans trolling celebrities and JULAY!   fags alike.

 After all, if the endless supply of LULZ were to die, we have to make sure it goes out with a BANG!


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> https://twitter.com/seri3ma/status/1419320150495531008
> 
> 
> 
> You guys STILL Gonna tell me western influence isn't going to ruin anime and manga?


Why not actually do a meaningful protest to show how you don't want woke shit in anime

Like this guy


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 25, 2021)

Anime already fell to western left-wing influence a long time ago because I don't like anything since the late 90's. Look at all the weebs, that's the market they're gunning for, not the average enjoyer. If you want something in the style of classic anime read Stefano Tamburini, Branislav Kerac or Franco Saudelli.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 25, 2021)

Blamo said:


> By that metric the whole planet was woke since 1945. Seriously what does "woke" even means for you?


Punishing somebody for a joke they made like 25 years ago is a pretty recent thing, I dunno. 



I Love Beef said:


> I honestly believe that the extreme self flagellation of ultra lefts (and especially whites/Euro race originated backgrounds in this regard) and taking that to believe that only and only Japan can make anime is a hypocritical psychosis centerpoint of contradiction and utter existential paradox. It's also extreme cultural and creative myopia brought upon by Hollywood's decadence and the dearth of creativity and the arts in American society. All of that has bubbled into an absolute abomination of a concoction we're now facing.


Actually, Japan had this sorta racial self-hatred first.






						Anti-Japaneseism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





> Anti-Japaneseism (反日亡国論, han'nichi-bōkoku-ron) is a radical ideology promoted by a faction of the Japanese New Left that advocates for the destruction of the nation of Japan. The ideology was first conceived by Katsuhisa Oomori, a member of the New Left, in the 1970s.
> 
> Extending from anti-Japanese sentiments and viewpoints such as the Ainu Revolution Theory, it claims that "The nation called Japan and the entire Japanese race should be extinguished from the face of the earth" Anti-Japanism makes claims that go far back in history, denying the founding of Japan and the history of the Japanese people. It advocates for the extermination of the Japanese ethnicity.
> 
> ...


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 25, 2021)

See no one is denying what I just posted. Japan is doomed.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> See no one is denying what I just posted. Japan is doomed.


Why do you care, honestly?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 25, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Why do you care, honestly?


Why do you think I care?


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> See no one is denying what I just posted. Japan is doomed.


Ahem... hello, ladies and gentlemen, girls and boys, and dudes of all teenages, as well as the, uh, gals. My name is Christian Chandler; I am here, and y'all are there. This message is for everyone of the present and the future, beyond this date: February 24th, 2007th. My birthday. My 25th birthday.

I am high-functioning autistic, and in my 25 years, I have seen and learned so much. And today, I am share--intend to share some wise words that I hope each and every one of you will take to heart and will offer yourself and everyone else a better, brighter future.

First off, remember that going to school is not a torture. It is a place of learning, a place for growing, a place where you form the spilling of your own opinions, your own feelings, and your own personality. So learn everything you are able to, and grow with it.

Now, you should also be able to try something for yourself, before forming praise or detest of it. As long as those things will not harm you, or shorten your lifetime in any way, it's totally cool.

What is totally NOT cool, though, is thinking or doing these things, which are very harmful to you, and definitely gr—will gross out those around you that don't do it, because I haven't done it and I don't like it—doing either of them. You should avoid at all costs smoking, drinking alcohol, and intaking any similar icky dangerous stuff. And smoking will eventually cause cancer, and it will—you'll be more likely to get heart attacks, viruses, and your life will be cut drastically short. They don't call cigarettes and cigars "death sticks" for nothing, other than killing you slowly. If I could, I would take every last ounce of tobacky, put 'em on a rocket, and shoot 'em up to the Moon. And for, uh, alcohol, they'll cause, uh, liver dysfunction, kidney prob—kidney failures, and uh, not only that, but, when you get drunk enough, bar fights and automobile accidents. So it's a real slow-acting poison. And I haven't done either one, and look at me now, I'm, uh... fit as a fiddle, and I'm livin' twenty-five, hopin' to live on to be about eighty to a hundred. And y'all—hopefully, y'all will get a chance to get up to that ripe old age, as well.

Now, among the better things you should definitely try before despising, is some of the hobbies of those of your own—opposite gender. Like, uh, for example, if you are a young gentleman, I recommend buying yourself a My Little Pony figure of your favorite color or whatever. Now, uh, stroking the hair of said pony is very relaxing and therapeutic, and also rubbing it against your cheek. That's... nice. And also, uh, you can pretend that, uh, the pony is, uh, that girl you want to take you wanna take out to—you wanna take out sometime, and talk to the pony like you would talk to the girl.

Now for the, uh, ladies I would recommend... a good old Autobot from Transformers. Because you can get to learn how to examine the mechanics... and variations of... each and every... I mean, of the, uh, Autobot you have... like, uh, you would tr—like you would learn how... a man... works. And it'll allow you to feel more comfortable in approaching, and talking to, that boy you've been flirtin' from a distance, or, uh, just have been, uh, flirting with from a distance. And, uh, hopefully, uh, all you have to do is just end up and say "hello". I mean, it's not so hard. All you have to do is say "hello" to the man, ladies; that's all. And everything will just get going from there. And also, uh, with the, uh, Autobot, while it's in vehicle mode you can pret—drive down that imaginary fast lane.

But any—in any case, uh, while few people may ridicule you, you should not worry about it, because most everybody will be o—totally okay with it, because it won't matter. It won't matter, because they see you enjoyin' it, and it's totally cool, if you're enjoying it. So you enjoy it, just do it—don't worry about other people's opi—pinions. Because, uh, compared to the other schools, those people who disregard you are just total peanuts. And I'm not talkin' Charlie Brown; I'm talkin' 'bout the little nuts after the shells. The real peanut gallery. That would be peanuts, wouldn't it?

Also keep in mind that, while you're playin' with these things, you should keep in mind of what your true, original gender is. Because, uh, it's like you worry about that girl you want to take on a date—YOUNG MAN!—or, uh, likewise, you feel more comfortable to approach that boy—by just saying "hello"—that you've been checkin' out from a distance—YOUNG LADY!—and hopefully in due time or now, each and every one of you will stay straight. You know, girl for boy, boy for girl? Everything else is vice, as said by Doctor Kinsey. Not just for me, not for The Big Man Upstairs, not for your family, but do it for, uh, yourself, and for—and for the benefits of everyone in the future: your children, your children's children... And, besides, if you stray away from the straight path, it can really jeopardize the entire future of the world and the human race.

Also, girls and ladies, don't just go over gaga, over the handsome rich boys... and men... because they may turn out to be disrespectful and distasteful in their personality. You should take into consideration all the other gentlemen that you may have considered, that may be less attractive, or equally—less or moderately. Because those will—because they will likely have a better personality that you will—that you will generally enjoy and like, and they may end up having a brighter future for themselves. Like, look at me now—I'm shootin' this movie for a DVD... that's gon—that I hope will be shown in a couple of schools, at least.

Now, uh, also, uh... also, when you—when each and every one of you has a true general understanding of the, uh, opposite gender, and after that—finding that special MAN—LADIES!—or that special GIRL—GENTLEMEN!—always keep the... heart and memories of times that you two felt most attracted to each other, because that will be a key point to recovering from any disputes or arguments that you two might have in the future. Otherwise, so you two will just be darn happy with each other. But it's not all always gonna be peaches and cream or strawberry shortcakes. And also remember, you two should KEEP each other, because there will be nobody else—no matter how much you think about it—nobody else that can replace that special someone—him for her or... her for him—there's just nobody else...there's no substitute for that first one.

And now, I leave you with the lessons that you should have—I hope you have learned from my message. You should all—you should stay in school, learn as you much. And try before you praise and despise. Never smoke! Never drink! Never worry about how others think of you when you do things... or... when you play with things that may not s—that may not seem like you—or whatever. Don't be afraid to approach those of your opposite gender. And MOST IMPORTANTLY! PLEASE... STAY STRAIGHT. I leave you with those words, as I have shared with you on this, my twenty-fifth birthday, February 24th, 2007. I am "Christopher" Christian Weston Chandler. Live long, and shine on, in your very own unique way. War is never the answer; peace is. Never fight. Compliments will get you fuzzy-wuzzies. War gets you prickly-wicklies... as well as punches. They get you those, too. Thank you very much, and have a wonderful day.


----------



## I Love Beef (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> https://twitter.com/seri3ma/status/1419320150495531008
> 
> 
> 
> You guys STILL Gonna tell me western influence isn't going to ruin anime and manga?


You know, you're such a clueless and uninsightful fuck that I can't tell if you're being serious or actually trolling at this point.

While I still believe the adage that "only Japan can create anime" is fucking garbage, the real problem lies with the fact that 50 years of overt censorship in American sequential art cannot be just overturned in a single moment, you still need to engage in the transmission of culture, knowledge, wisdom, inspiration, and soul of the foundations and origins those kinds of works come from, and you have to have such a character and determination of pure transcending ethic and humanity that goes beyond history and the general perspective of world around you. And you need a soul, an undiscriminating sense of wonder and curiosity, strong work ethic, and a highly developed sense of creativity and imagination. And a fucking HEART.

This is why a lot of aspiring anime creators outside of Japan fail. It's one thing to master the craft, it's another to actually understand the spirit of the art you wish to engage in. The real atrocity is that there's few who realize this. I'm also going to channel my inner Dom Cruise and state that I was around for that inspiration and turn of the millenium that changed that corner of the world I was in to see that magic fucking happen. It's fucking real, and I still like to keep it going.

The dipshits who think that anime can only be changed by yelling at Japan will never succeed at anything in life. They're the stupid fucks hiding behind a news source or deep seated resentment over why their egos can't get stroked by their "tastes and hobbies" like if all of life was a fedoralord zero sum game, and sell their souls to bullshit singleminded agendas thinking that the world would only be a better place if very one jerked off the same kind of cock the same manner. And I can tell you that one major figure who was famous for this is already dead in the fucking ground by the weight of his guilt fueling his alcoholism and whose only true accomplishment in life was to become sustenance for his cats upon his death.

I only worry about them because they set free actual pedophiles and rapists while they advocate censorship as a distraction like the fucking crony wannabe politicians they are. I only worry about this because actual inspiration and positive impression from outside of Japan is only held back by their ideological garbage and political backwash backed with complete worldly myopia. I also worry about this because they have a fucking platform and will lie and steal and cheat their way to their agenda like the grifting dishonest cocksuckers they are. Now that's influence you need to fucking watch for.



Slap47 said:


> Actually, Japan had this sorta racial self-hatred first.


I can see that history rhymes, but that wasn't exactly the point.

My point is that again, nearly/approximately 50 years of overt censorship in American sequential art cannot be just overturned in a single moment, and that actual pursuit of freedom of creativity and expression that's touted in our national mores is dwindling. This is the kind of decline that's allowed bullshit like the SJW demagouges to get assmad at everything and censoring anything they find challenges their beliefs than actually anything truly offensive, and if you want a hot take from me, creates incels and gets people downing the redpill hoping for a "great reset" done their way. As I've said before, creativity is the kind of state of mind and being that gets you out of established perspectives and standards and look from things on the outside, and your imagination can find solutions that go beyond the cut and dry.

Without this however, people will cling to systems, because without creativity, they will not think for themselves and beyond the mundane. This was the kind of mindset that got the US caring about whatever the fuck the rest of the world thought about us and way too much on regretting the War On Terror back in the late 2000s, and at the same time, believing whatever negative stereotypes is America personified, blindly, might I add.

And so far, it's festering to a breaking point. This dearth of creativity has already lead to immense political schisms overblown beyond proportion for the fatheaded, and yes, Japan's reliance on the already broken workplace culture system of the 1980s is what needs to go for them too.

Getting back to the point, if you ask me, outward creativity and expression shows the mental and even ethical and/or virtuous health of a nation/civilization. Not merely in how much positive stuff is being pushed out, but to also constructively venting about society's ills and calling out bullshit, and whether or not what kinds of censorship and regulation is in place is at work. It's not a perfect indicator, but as they say, "art imitates life", or in this case, eulogizes or similes it.

The fact that the States wants Japan's anime and video game industries to pump out shit for them by yelling and whining about it? That's fucking concerning.



From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Why do you care, honestly?


He doesn't.



InsolentGaylord said:


> Why do you think I care?


You don't.



InsolentGaylord said:


> See no one is denying what I just posted. Japan is doomed.


You're full of shit and you've already lost your credibility. Even I've ousted you. Fuck off.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Why do you think I care?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 25, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> The fact that the States wants Japan's anime and video game industries to pump out shit for them by yelling and whining about it? That's fucking concerning.


Concerning because it shows how much the States has declined in recent years that they are relaying on other countries for entertainment now?


----------



## I Love Beef (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Concerning because it shows how much the States has declined in recent years that they are relaying on other countries for entertainment now?


By the fact that it can't take inspiration and churn it out in a healthy expression like a normal human being and instead is relying on dying local industry fucked over by its own ineptitude and outdated politics.

I'm not sure if it's going to take something to crash and burn for shit to change, but I don't think waiting for that will help.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 25, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> By the fact that it can't take inspiration and churn it out in a healthy expression like a normal human being and instead is relying on dying local industry fucked over by its own ineptitude and outdated politics.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's going to take something to crash and burn for shit to change, but I don't think waiting for that will help.



But I thought the wests progressive politics were fucking it over and weren't "outdated"?


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> See no one is denying what I just posted. Japan is doomed.


Why yes I can give you more proof if you want to, all right here!



Spoiler: PROOF THAT JAPAN IS 100% DOOMED OMG MUST SEE



According to all known laws of aviation, there is no way a bee should be able to fly.
Its wings are too small to get its fat little body off the ground.
The bee, of course, flies anyway because bees don't care what humans think is impossible.
Yellow, black. Yellow, black. Yellow, black. Yellow, black.
Ooh, black and yellow!
Let's shake it up a little.
Barry! Breakfast is ready!
Coming!
Hang on a second.
Hello?
Barry?
Adam?
Can you believe this is happening?
I can't.
I'll pick you up.
Looking sharp.
Use the stairs, Your father paid good money for those.
Sorry. I'm excited.
Here's the graduate.
We're very proud of you, son.
A perfect report card, all B's.
Very proud.
Ma! I got a thing going here.
You got lint on your fuzz.
Ow! That's me!
Wave to us! We'll be in row 118,000.
Bye!
Barry, I told you, stop flying in the house!
Hey, Adam.
Hey, Barry.
Is that fuzz gel?
A little. Special day, graduation.
Never thought I'd make it.
Three days grade school, three days high school.
Those were awkward.
Three days college. I'm glad I took a day and hitchhiked around The Hive.
You did come back different.
Hi, Barry. Artie, growing a mustache? Looks good.
Hear about Frankie?
Yeah.
You going to the funeral?
No, I'm not going.
Everybody knows, sting someone, you die.
Don't waste it on a squirrel.
Such a hothead.
I guess he could have just gotten out of the way.
I love this incorporating an amusement park into our day.
That's why we don't need vacations.
Boy, quite a bit of pomp under the circumstances.
Well, Adam, today we are men.
We are!
Bee-men.
Amen!
Hallelujah!
Students, faculty, distinguished bees,
please welcome Dean Buzzwell.
Welcome, New Hive City graduating class of 9:15.
That concludes our ceremonies And begins your career at Honex Industries!
Will we pick our job today?
I heard it's just orientation.
Heads up! Here we go.
Keep your hands and antennas inside the tram at all times.
Wonder what it'll be like?
A little scary.
Welcome to Honex, a division of Honesco and a part of the Hexagon Group.
This is it!
Wow.
Wow.
We know that you, as a bee, have worked your whole life to get to the point where you can work for your whole life.
Honey begins when our valiant Pollen Jocks bring the nectar to The Hive.
Our top-secret formula is automatically color-corrected, scent-adjusted and bubble-contoured into this soothing sweet syrup with its distinctive golden glow you know as... Honey!
That girl was hot.
She's my cousin!
She is?
Yes, we're all cousins.
Right. You're right.
At Honex, we constantly strive to improve every aspect of bee existence.
These bees are stress-testing a new helmet technology.
What do you think he makes?
Not enough.
Here we have our latest advancement, the Krelman.
What does that do?
Catches that little strand of honey that hangs after you pour it.
Saves us millions.
Can anyone work on the Krelman?
Of course. Most bee jobs are small ones.
But bees know that every small job, if it's done well, means a lot.
But choose carefully because you'll stay in the job you pick for the rest of your life.
The same job the rest of your life? I didn't know that.
What's the difference?
You'll be happy to know that bees, as a species, haven't had one day off in 27 million years.
So you'll just work us to death?
We'll sure try.
Wow! That blew my mind!
"What's the difference?"
How can you say that?
One job forever?
That's an insane choice to have to make.
I'm relieved. Now we only have to make one decision in life.
But, Adam, how could they never have told us that?
Why would you question anything? We're bees.
We're the most perfectly functioning society on Earth.
You ever think maybe things work a little too well here?
Like what? Give me one example.
I don't know. But you know what I'm talking about.
Please clear the gate. Royal Nectar Force on approach.
Wait a second. Check it out.
Hey, those are Pollen Jocks!
Wow.
I've never seen them this close.
They know what it's like outside The Hive.
Yeah, but some don't come back.
Hey, Jocks!
Hi, Jocks!
You guys did great!
You're monsters!
You're sky freaks! I love it! I love it!
I wonder where they were.
I don't know.
Their day's not planned.
Outside The Hive, flying who knows where, doing who knows what.
You can't just decide to be a Pollen Jock. You have to be bred for that.
Right.
Look. That's more pollen than you and I will see in a lifetime.
It's just a status symbol.
Bees make too much of it.
Perhaps. Unless you're wearing it and the ladies see you wearing it.
Those ladies?
Aren't they our cousins too?
Distant. Distant.
Look at these two.
Couple of Hive Harrys.
Let's have fun with them.
It must be dangerous being a Pollen Jock.
Yeah. Once a bear pinned me against a mushroom!
He had a paw on my throat, and with the other, he was slapping me!
Oh, my!
I never thought I'd knock him out.
What were you doing during this?
Trying to alert the authorities.
I can autograph that.
A little gusty out there today, wasn't it, comrades?
Yeah. Gusty.
We're hitting a sunflower patch six miles from here tomorrow.
Six miles, huh?
Barry!
A puddle jump for us, but maybe you're not up for it.
Maybe I am.
You are not!
We're going 0900 at J-Gate.
What do you think, buzzy-boy?
Are you bee enough?
I might be. It all depends on what 0900 means.
Hey, Honex!
Dad, you surprised me.
You decide what you're interested in?
Well, there's a lot of choices.
But you only get one.
Do you ever get bored doing the same job every day?
Son, let me tell you about stirring.
You grab that stick, and you just move it around, and you stir it around.
You get yourself into a rhythm.
It's a beautiful thing.
You know, Dad, the more I think about it,
maybe the honey field just isn't right for me.
You were thinking of what, making balloon animals?
That's a bad job for a guy with a stinger.
Janet, your son's not sure he wants to go into honey!
Barry, you are so funny sometimes.
I'm not trying to be funny.
You're not funny! You're going into honey. Our son, the stirrer!
You're gonna be a stirrer?
No one's listening to me!
Wait till you see the sticks I have.
I could say anything right now.
I'm gonna get an ant tattoo!
Let's open some honey and celebrate!
Maybe I'll pierce my thorax. Shave my antennae. Shack up with a grasshopper. Get a gold tooth and call everybody "dawg"!
I'm so proud.
We're starting work today!
Today's the day.
Come on! All the good jobs will be gone.
Yeah, right.
Pollen counting, stunt bee, pouring, stirrer, front desk, hair removal...
Is it still available?
Hang on. Two left!
One of them's yours! Congratulations!
Step to the side.
What'd you get?
Picking crud out. Stellar!
Wow!
Couple of newbies?
Yes, sir! Our first day! We are ready!
Make your choice.
You want to go first?
No, you go.
Oh, my. What's available?
Restroom attendant's open, not for the reason you think.
Any chance of getting the Krelman?
Sure, you're on.
I'm sorry, the Krelman just closed out.
Wax monkey's always open.
The Krelman opened up again.
What happened?
A bee died. Makes an opening. See? He's dead. Another dead one.
Deady. Deadified. Two more dead.
Dead from the neck up. Dead from the neck down. That's life!
Oh, this is so hard!
Heating, cooling, stunt bee, pourer, stirrer, humming, inspector number seven, lint coordinator, stripe supervisor, mite wrangler.
Barry, what do you think I should... Barry?
Barry!
All right, we've got the sunflower patch in quadrant nine...
What happened to you?
Where are you?
I'm going out.
Out? Out where?
Out there.
Oh, no!
I have to, before I go to work for the rest of my life.
You're gonna die! You're crazy! Hello?
Another call coming in.
If anyone's feeling brave, there's a Korean deli on 83rd that gets their roses today.
Hey, guys.
Look at that.
Isn't that the kid we saw yesterday?
Hold it, son, flight deck's restricted.
It's OK, Lou. We're gonna take him up.
Really? Feeling lucky, are you?
Sign here, here. Just initial that.
Thank you.
OK.
You got a rain advisory today, and as you all know, bees cannot fly in rain.
So be careful. As always, watch your brooms, hockey sticks, dogs, birds, bears and bats.
Also, I got a couple of reports of root beer being poured on us.
Murphy's in a home because of it, babbling like a cicada!
That's awful.
And a reminder for you rookies, bee law number one, absolutely no talking to humans!
 All right, launch positions!
Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz! Buzz, buzz, buzz, buzz!
Black and yellow!
Hello!
You ready for this, hot shot?
Yeah. Yeah, bring it on.
Wind, check.
Antennae, check.
Nectar pack, check.
Wings, check.
Stinger, check.
Scared out of my shorts, check.
OK, ladies,
let's move it out!
Pound those petunias, you striped stem-suckers!
All of you, drain those flowers!
Wow! I'm out!
I can't believe I'm out!
So blue.
I feel so fast and free!
Box kite!
Wow!
Flowers!
This is Blue Leader, We have roses visual.
Bring it around 30 degrees and hold.
Roses!
30 degrees, roger. Bringing it around.
Stand to the side, kid.
It's got a bit of a kick.
That is one nectar collector!
Ever see pollination up close?
No, sir.
I pick up some pollen here, sprinkle it over here. Maybe a dash over there, a pinch on that one.
See that? It's a little bit of magic.
That's amazing. Why do we do that?
That's pollen power. More pollen, more flowers, more nectar, more honey for us.
Cool.
I'm picking up a lot of bright yellow, Could be daisies, Don't we need those?
Copy that visual.
Wait. One of these flowers seems to be on the move.
Say again? You're reporting a moving flower?
Affirmative.
That was on the line!
This is the coolest. What is it?
I don't know, but I'm loving this color.
It smells good.
Not like a flower, but I like it.
Yeah, fuzzy.
Chemical-y.
Careful, guys. It's a little grabby.
My sweet lord of bees!
Candy-brain, get off there!
Problem!
Guys!
This could be bad.
Affirmative.
Very close.
Gonna hurt.
Mama's little boy.
You are way out of position, rookie!
Coming in at you like a missile!
Help me!
I don't think these are flowers.
Should we tell him?
I think he knows.
What is this?!
Match point!
You can start packing up, honey, because you're about to eat it!
Yowser!
Gross.
There's a bee in the car!
Do something!
I'm driving!
Hi, bee.
He's back here!
He's going to sting me!
Nobody move. If you don't move, he won't sting you. Freeze!
He blinked!
Spray him, Granny!
What are you doing?!
Wow... the tension level out here is unbelievable.
I gotta get home.
Can't fly in rain. Can't fly in rain. Can't fly in rain.
Mayday! Mayday! Bee going down!
Ken, could you close the window please?
Ken, could you close the window please?
Check out my new resume. I made it into a fold-out brochure. You see? Folds out.
Oh, no. More humans. I don't need this.
What was that?
Maybe this time. This time. This time. This time! This time! This... Drapes!
That is diabolical.
It's fantastic. It's got all my special skills, even my top-ten favorite movies.
What's number one? Star Wars?
Nah, I don't go for that... kind of stuff.
No wonder we shouldn't talk to them. They're out of their minds.
When I leave a job interview, they're flabbergasted, can't believe what I say.
There's the sun. Maybe that's a way out.
I don't remember the sun having a big 75 on it.
I predicted global warming. I could feel it getting hotter. At first I thought it was just me.
Wait! Stop! Bee!
Stand back. These are winter boots.
Wait!
Don't kill him!
You know I'm allergic to them! This thing could kill me!
Why does his life have less value than yours?
Why does his life have any less value than mine? Is that your statement?
I'm just saying all life has value. You don't know what he's capable of feeling.
My brochure!
There you go, little guy.
I'm not scared of him.It's an allergic thing.
 Put that on your resume brochure.
My whole face could puff up.
Make it one of your special skills.
Knocking someone out is also a special skill.
Right. Bye, Vanessa. Thanks.
Vanessa, next week? Yogurt night?
Sure, Ken. You know, whatever.
You could put carob chips on there.
Bye.
Supposed to be less calories.
Bye.
I gotta say something. She saved my life. I gotta say something.
All right, here it goes.
Nah.
What would I say?
I could really get in trouble. It's a bee law. You're not supposed to talk to a human.
I can't believe I'm doing this. I've got to.
Oh, I can't do it. Come on!
No. Yes. No. Do it. I can't.
How should I start it? "You like jazz?" No, that's no good.
Here she comes! Speak, you fool!
Hi!
I'm sorry. You're talking.
Yes, I know.
You're talking!
I'm so sorry.
No, it's OK. It's fine.
I know I'm dreaming. But I don't recall going to bed.
Well, I'm sure this is very disconcerting.
This is a bit of a surprise to me. I mean, you're a bee!
I am. And I'm not supposed to be doing this, but they were all trying to kill me.
And if it wasn't for you... I had to thank you. It's just how I was raised.
That was a little weird. I'm talking with a bee.
Yeah.
I'm talking to a bee. And the bee is talking to me!
I just want to say I'm grateful.
I'll leave now.
Wait! How did you learn to do that?
What?
The talking thing.
Same way you did, I guess. "Mama, Dada, honey." You pick it up.
That's very funny.
Yeah.
Bees are funny. If we didn't laugh, we'd cry with what we have to deal with.
Anyway... Can I... get you something?
Like what?
I don't know. I mean... I don't know. Coffee?
I don't want to put you out.
It's no trouble. It takes two minutes.
It's just coffee.
I hate to impose.
Don't be ridiculous!
Actually, I would love a cup.
Hey, you want rum cake?
I shouldn't.
Have some.
No, I can't.
Come on!
I'm trying to lose a couple micrograms.
Where?
These stripes don't help.
You look great!
I don't know if you know anything about fashion.
Are you all right?
No.
He's making the tie in the cab as they're flying up Madison.
He finally gets there.
He runs up the steps into the church.
The wedding is on.
And he says, "Watermelon?
I thought you said Guatemalan.
Why would I marry a watermelon?"
Is that a bee joke?
That's the kind of stuff we do.
Yeah, different.
So, what are you gonna do, Barry?
About work? I don't know.
I want to do my part for The Hive, but I can't do it the way they want.
I know how you feel.
You do?
Sure.
My parents wanted me to be a lawyer or a doctor, but I wanted to be a florist.
Really?
My only interest is flowers.
Our new queen was just elected with that same campaign slogan.
Anyway, if you look... There's my hive right there. See it?
You're in Sheep Meadow!
Yes! I'm right off the Turtle Pond!
No way! I know that area. I lost a toe ring there once.
Why do girls put rings on their toes?
Why not?
It's like putting a hat on your knee.
Maybe I'll try that.
You all right, ma'am?
Oh, yeah. Fine.
Just having two cups of coffee!
Anyway, this has been great.
Thanks for the coffee.
Yeah, it's no trouble.
Sorry I couldn't finish it. If I did, I'd be up the rest of my life.
Are you...?
Can I take a piece of this with me?
Sure! Here, have a crumb.
Thanks!
Yeah.
All right. Well, then... I guess I'll see you around. Or not.
OK, Barry.
And thank you so much again... for before.
Oh, that? That was nothing.
Well, not nothing, but... Anyway...
This can't possibly work.
He's all set to go.
We may as well try it.
OK, Dave, pull the chute.
Sounds amazing.
It was amazing!
It was the scariest, happiest moment of my life.
Humans! I can't believe you were with humans!
Giant, scary humans!
What were they like?
Huge and crazy. They talk crazy.
They eat crazy giant things.
They drive crazy.
Do they try and kill you, like on TV?
Some of them. But some of them don't.
How'd you get back?
Poodle.
You did it, and I'm glad. You saw whatever you wanted to see.
You had your "experience." Now you can pick out yourjob and be normal.
Well...
Well?
Well, I met someone.
You did? Was she Bee-ish?
A wasp?! Your parents will kill you!
No, no, no, not a wasp.
Spider?
I'm not attracted to spiders.
I know it's the hottest thing, with the eight legs and all. I can't get by that face.
So who is she?
She's... human.
No, no. That's a bee law. You wouldn't break a bee law.
Her name's Vanessa.
Oh, boy.
She's so nice. And she's a florist!
Oh, no! You're dating a human florist!
We're not dating.
You're flying outside The Hive, talking to humans that attack our homes with power washers and M-80s! One-eighth a stick of dynamite!
She saved my life! And she understands me.
This is over!
Eat this.
This is not over! What was that?
They call it a crumb.
It was so stingin' stripey!
And that's not what they eat.
That's what falls off what they eat!
You know what a Cinnabon is?
No.
It's bread and cinnamon and frosting. They heat it up...
Sit down!
...really hot!
Listen to me!
We are not them! We're us.
There's us and there's them!
Yes, but who can deny the heart that is yearning?
There's no yearning. Stop yearning. Listen to me!
You have got to start thinking bee, my friend. Thinking bee!
Thinking bee.
Thinking bee.
Thinking bee! Thinking bee! Thinking bee! Thinking bee!
There he is. He's in the pool.
You know what your problem is, Barry?
I gotta start thinking bee?
How much longer will this go on?
It's been three days! Why aren't you working?
I've got a lot of big life decisions to think about.
What life? You have no life!
You have no job. You're barely a bee!
Would it kill you to make a little honey?
Barry, come out. Your father's talking to you.
Martin, would you talk to him?
Barry, I'm talking to you!
You coming?
Got everything?
All set!
Go ahead. I'll catch up.
Don't be too long.
Watch this!
Vanessa!
We're still here.
I told you not to yell at him.
He doesn't respond to yelling!
Then why yell at me?
Because you don't listen!
I'm not listening to this.
Sorry, I've gotta go.
Where are you going?
I'm meeting a friend.
A girl? Is this why you can't decide?
Bye.
I just hope she's Bee-ish.
They have a huge parade of flowers every year in Pasadena?
To be in the Tournament of Roses, that's every florist's dream!
Up on a float, surrounded by flowers, crowds cheering.
A tournament. Do the roses compete in athletic events?
No. All right, I've got one.
How come you don't fly everywhere?
It's exhausting. Why don't you run everywhere? It's faster.
Yeah, OK, I see, I see.
All right, your turn.
TiVo. You can just freeze live TV? That's insane!
You don't have that?
We have Hivo, but it's a disease. It's a horrible, horrible disease.
Oh, my.
Dumb bees!
You must want to sting all those jerks.
We try not to sting. It's usually fatal for us.
So you have to watch your temper.
Very carefully.
You kick a wall, take a walk, write an angry letter and throw it out. Work through it like any emotion: Anger, jealousy, lust.
Oh, my goodness! Are you OK?
Yeah.
What is wrong with you?!
It's a bug.
He's not bothering anybody.
Get out of here, you creep!
What was that? A Pic 'N' Save circular?
Yeah, it was. How did you know?
It felt like about 10 pages. Seventy-five is pretty much our limit.
You've really got that down to a science.
I lost a cousin to Italian Vogue.
I'll bet.
What in the name of Mighty Hercules is this?
How did this get here? cute Bee, Golden Blossom, Ray Liotta Private Select?
Is he that actor?
I never heard of him.
Why is this here?
For people. We eat it.
You don't have enough food of your own?
Well, yes.
How do you get it?
Bees make it.
I know who makes it! And it's hard to make it!
There's heating, cooling, stirring. You need a whole Krelman thing!
It's organic.
It's our-ganic!
It's just honey, Barry.
Just what?!
Bees don't know about this! This is stealing! A lot of stealing!
You've taken our homes, schools,hospitals! This is all we have!
And it's on sale?! I'm getting to the bottom of this.
I'm getting to the bottom of all of this!
Hey, Hector. You almost done?
Almost.
He is here. I sense it.
Well, I guess I'll go home now and just leave this nice honey out, with no one around.
You're busted, box boy!
I knew I heard something.
So you can talk!
I can talk. And now you'll start talking!
Where you getting the sweet stuff? Who's your supplier?
I don't understand.
I thought we were friends.
The last thing we want to do is upset bees!
You're too late! It's ours now!
You, sir, have crossed the wrong sword!
You, sir, will be lunch for my iguana, Ignacio!
Where is the honey coming from? Tell me where!
Honey Farms! It comes from Honey Farms!
Crazy person!
What horrible thing has happened here?
These faces, they never knew what hit them. And now
they're on the road to nowhere!
Just keep still.
What? You're not dead?
Do I look dead? They will wipe anything that moves. Where you headed?
To Honey Farms. I am onto something huge here.
I'm going to Alaska. Moose blood, crazy stuff. Blows your head off!
I'm going to Tacoma.
And you?
He really is dead.
All right.
Uh-oh!
What is that?!
Oh, no!
A wiper! Triple blade!
Triple blade?
Jump on! It's your only chance, bee!
Why does everything have
to be so doggone clean?!
How much do you people need to see?!
Open your eyes!
Stick your head out the window!
From NPR News in Washington,
I'm Carl Kasell.
But don't kill no more bugs!
Bee!
Moose blood guy!!
You hear something?
Like what?
Like tiny screaming.
Turn off the radio.
Whassup, bee boy?
Hey, Blood.
Just a row of honey jars, as far as the eye could see.
Wow!
I assume wherever this truck goes is where they're getting it. I mean, that honey's ours.
Bees hang tight. We're all jammed in.
It's a close community.
Not us, man. We on our own. Every mosquito on his own.
What if you get in trouble?
You a mosquito, you in trouble. Nobody likes us. They just smack. See a mosquito, smack, smack!
At least you're out in the world. You must meet girls.
Mosquito girls try to trade up, get with a moth, dragonfly. Mosquito girl don't want no mosquito.
You got to be kidding me!
Mooseblood's about to leave the building! So long, bee!
Hey, guys!
Mooseblood!
I knew I'd catch y'all down here.
Did you bring your crazy straw?
We throw it in jars, slap a label on it, and it's pretty much pure profit.
What is this place?
A bee's got a brain the size of a pinhead.
They are pinheads!
Pinhead.
Check out the new smoker.
Oh, sweet. That's the one you want. The Thomas 3000!
Smoker?
Ninety puffs a minute, semi-automatic. Twice the nicotine, all the tar. A couple breaths of this knocks them right out.
They make the honey, and we make the money.
"They make the honey, and we make the money"?
Oh, my!
What's going on? Are you OK?
Yeah. It doesn't last too long.
Do you know you're in a fake hive with fake walls?
Our queen was moved here. We had no choice.
This is your queen? That's a man in women's clothes! That's a drag queen!
What is this?
Oh, no!
There's hundreds of them!
Bee honey.
Our honey is being brazenly stolen on a massive scale!
This is worse than anything bears have done! I intend to do something.
Oh, Barry, stop.
Who told you humans are taking our honey? That's a rumor.
Do these look like rumors?
That's a conspiracy theory. These are obviously doctored photos. How did you get mixed up in this?
He's been talking to humans.
What? Talking to humans?!
He has a human girlfriend. And they make out!
Make out? Barry!
We do not.
You wish you could.
Whose side are you on?
The bees!
I dated a cricket once in San Antonio. Those crazy legs kept me up all night.
Barry, this is what you want to do with your life?
I want to do it for all our lives. Nobody works harder than bees!
Dad, I remember you coming home so overworked
your hands were still stirring. You couldn't stop.
I remember that.
What right do they have to our honey?
We live on two cups a year. They put it in lip balm for no reason whatsoever!
Even if it's true, what can one bee do?
Sting them where it really hurts.
In the face! The eye!
That would hurt.
No.
Up the nose? That's a killer.
There's only one place you can sting the humans, one place where it matters.
Hive at Five, The Hive's only full-hour action news source.
No more bee beards!
With Bob Bumble at the anchor desk. Weather with Storm Stinger. Sports with Buzz Larvi. And Jeanette Chung.
Good evening. I'm Bob Bumble.
And I'm Jeanette Ohung.
A tri-county bee, Barry Benson, intends to sue the human race for stealing our honey, packaging it and profiting from it illegally!
Tomorrow night on Bee Larry King, we'll have three former queens here in our studio, discussing their new book, classy Ladies, out this week on Hexagon.
Tonight we're talking to Barry Benson.
Did you ever think, "I'm a kid from The Hive. I can't do this"?
Bees have never been afraid to change the world.
What about Bee Oolumbus? Bee Gandhi? Bejesus?
Where I'm from, we'd never sue humans.
We were thinking of stickball or candy stores.
How old are you?
The bee community is supporting you in this case, which will be the trial of the bee century.
You know, they have a Larry King in the human world too.
It's a common name. Next week...
He looks like you and has a show and suspenders and colored dots...
Next week...
Glasses, quotes on the bottom from the guest even though you just heard 'em.
Bear Week next week! They're scary, hairy and here live.
Always leans forward, pointy shoulders, squinty eyes, very Jewish.
In tennis, you attack at the point of weakness!
It was my grandmother, Ken. She's 81.
Honey, her backhand's a joke!
I'm not gonna take advantage of that?
Quiet, please.
Actual work going on here.
Is that that same bee?
Yes, it is!
I'm helping him sue the human race.
Hello.
Hello, bee.
This is Ken.
Yeah, I remember you. Timberland, size ten and a half. Vibram sole, I believe.
Why does he talk again?
Listen, you better go 'cause we're really busy working.
But it's our yogurt night!
Bye-bye.
Why is yogurt night so difficult?!
You poor thing. You two have been at this for hours!
Yes, and Adam here has been a huge help.
Frosting...
How many sugars?
Just one. I try not to use the competition.
So why are you helping me?
Bees have good qualities. And it takes my mind off the shop. Instead of flowers, people are giving balloon bouquets now.
Those are great, if you're three.
And artificial flowers.
Oh, those just get me psychotic!
Yeah, me too.
Bent stingers, pointless pollination.
Bees must hate those fake things!
Nothing worse than a daffodil that's had work done.
Maybe this could make up for it a little bit.
This lawsuit's a pretty big deal.
I guess.
You sure you want to go through with it?
Am I sure? When I'm done with the humans, they won't be able to say, "Honey, I'm home," without paying a royalty!
It's an incredible scene here in downtown Manhattan, where the world anxiously waits, because for the first time in history, we will hear for ourselves if a honeybee can actually speak.
What have we gotten into here, Barry?
It's pretty big, isn't it?
I can't believe how many humans don't work during the day.
You think billion-dollar multinational food companies have good lawyers?
Everybody needs to stay behind the barricade.
What's the matter?
I don't know, I just got a chill.
Well, if it isn't the bee team.
You boys work on this?
All rise! The Honorable Judge Bumbleton presiding.
All right. Case number 4475,
Superior Court of New York,
Barry Bee Benson v. the Honey Industry is now in session.
Mr. Montgomery, you're representing the five food companies collectively?
A privilege.
Mr. Benson... you're representing all the bees of the world?
I'm kidding. Yes, Your Honor, we're ready to proceed.
Mr. Montgomery, your opening statement, please.
Ladies and gentlemen of the jury, my grandmother was a simple woman. Born on a farm, she believed it was man's divine right to benefit from the bounty of nature God put before us.
If we lived in the topsy-turvy world Mr. Benson imagines, just think of what would it mean.
I would have to negotiate with the silkworm for the elastic in my britches!
Talking bee!
How do we know this isn't some sort of holographic motion-picture-capture Hollywood wizardry?
They could be using laser beams! Robotics! Ventriloquism! Cloning! For all we know, he could be on steroids!
Mr. Benson?
Ladies and gentlemen, there's no trickery here. I'm just an ordinary bee. Honey's pretty important to me. It's important to all bees. We invented it! We make it. And we protect it with our lives.
Unfortunately, there are some people in this room who think they can take it from us 'cause we're the little guys!
I'm hoping that, after this is all over, you'll see how, by taking our honey, you not only take everything we have but everything we are!
I wish he'd dress like that all the time. So nice!
Call your first witness.
So, Mr. Klauss Vanderhayden of Honey Farms, big company you have.
I suppose so.
I see you also own Honeyburton and Honron!
Yes, they provide beekeepers for our farms.
Beekeeper. I find that to be a very disturbing term.
I don't imagine you employ any bee-free-ers, do you?
No.
I couldn't hear you.
No.
No. Because you don't free bees. You keep bees. Not only that, it seems you thought a bear would be an appropriate image for a jar of honey.
They're very lovable creatures. Yogi Bear, Fozzie Bear, Build-A-Bear.
You mean like this?
Bears kill bees!
How'd you like his head crashing through your living room?! Biting into your couch! Spitting out your throw pillows! OK, that's enough. Take him away.
So, Mr. Sting, thank you for being here. Your name intrigues me. Where have I heard it before?
I was with a band called The Police.
But you've never been a police officer, have you?
No, I haven't.
No, you haven't. And so here we have yet another example of bee culture casually stolen by a human for nothing more than a prance-about stage name.
Oh, please.
Have you ever been stung, Mr. Sting? Because I'm feeling a little stung, Sting. Or should I say... Mr. Gordon M. Sumner!
That's not his real name?! You idiots!
Mr. Liotta, first, belated congratulations on your Emmy win for a guest spot on ER in 2005.
Thank you. Thank you.
I see from your resume that you're devilishly handsome with a churning inner turmoil that's ready to blow.
I enjoy what I do. Is that a crime?
Not yet it isn't. But is this what it's come to for you? Exploiting tiny, helpless bees so you don't have to rehearse your part and learn your lines, sir?
Watch it, Benson! I could blow right now!
This isn't a goodfella.
This is a badfella!
Why doesn't someone just step on this creep, and we can all go home?!
Order in this court!
You're all thinking it!
Order! Order, I say!
Say it!
Mr. Liotta, please sit down!
I think it was awfully nice of that bear to pitch in like that. I think the jury's on our side.
Are we doing everything right, legally?
I'm a florist.
Right. Well, here's to a great team.
To a great team!
Well, hello.
Ken!
Hello.
I didn't think you were coming.
No, I was just late I tried to call, but... the battery.
I didn't want all this to go to waste,
so I called Barry. Luckily, he was free.
Oh, that was lucky.
There's a little left. I could heat it up.
Yeah, heat it up, sure, whatever.
So I hear you're quite a tennis player. I'm not much for the game myself. The ball's a little grabby.
That's where I usually sit. Right... there.
Ken, Barry was looking at your resume, and he agreed with me that eating with chopsticks isn't really a special skill.
You think I don't see what you're doing?
I know how hard it is to find the right job. We have that in common.
Do we?
Bees have 100 percent employment, but we do jobs like taking the crud out.
That's just what I was thinking about doing.
Ken, I let Barry borrow your razor for his fuzz. I hope that was all right.
I'm going to drain the old stinger.
Yeah, you do that.
Look at that.
You know, I've just about had it with your little Mind Games.
What's that?
Italian Vogue.
Mamma mia, that's a lot of pages.
A lot of ads.
Remember what Van said, why is your life more valuable than mine?
Funny, I just can't seem to recall that! I think something stinks in here!
I love the smell of flowers.
How do you like the smell of flames?!
Not as much.
Water bug! Not taking sides!
Ken, I'm wearing a Chapstick hat!
This is pathetic!
I've got issues!
Well, well, well, a royal flush!
You're bluffing.
Am I?
Surf's up, dude!
Poo water!
That bowl is gnarly. Except for those dirty yellow rings!
Kenneth! What are you doing?!
You know, I don't even like honey! I don't eat it!
We need to talk! He's just a little bee!
And he happens to be the nicest bee I've met in a long time!
Long time? What are you talking about?! Are there other bugs in your life?
 No, but there are other things bugging me in life. And you're one of them!
Fine! Talking bees, no yogurt night...
My nerves are fried from riding on this emotional roller coaster!
Goodbye, Ken.
And for your information, I prefer sugar-free, artificial sweeteners made by man!
I'm sorry about all that.
I know it's got an aftertaste! I like it!
I always felt there was some kind of barrier between Ken and me. I couldn't overcome it.
Oh, well.
Are you OK for the trial?
I believe Mr. Montgomery is about out of ideas.
We would like to call Mr. Barry Benson Bee to the stand.
Good idea! You can really see why he's considered one of the best lawyers...
Yeah.
Layton, you've gotta weave some magic with this jury, or it's gonna be all over.
Don't worry. The only thing I have to do to turn this jury around is to remind them of what they don't like about bees.
You got the tweezers?
Are you allergic?
Only to losing, son. Only to losing.
Mr. Benson Bee, I'll ask you what I think we'd all like to know.
What exactly is your relationship to that woman?
We're friends.
Good friends?
Yes.
How good? Do you live together?
Wait a minute... Are you her little... bedbug?
I've seen a bee documentary or two. From what I understand, doesn't your queen give birth to all the bee children?
Yeah, but...
So those aren't your real parents!
Oh, Barry...
Yes, they are!
Hold me back!
You're an illegitimate bee, aren't you, Benson?
He's denouncing bees!
Don't y'all date your cousins?
Objection!
I'm going to pincushion this guy!
Adam, don't! It's what he wants!
Oh, I'm hit!! Oh, lordy, I am hit!
Order! Order!
The venom! The venom is coursing through my veins! I have been felled by a winged beast of destruction! You see? You can't treat them like equals! They're striped savages! Stinging's the only thing they know! It's their way!
Adam, stay with me.
I can't feel my legs.
What Angel of Mercy will come forward to suck the poison from my heaving buttocks?
I will have order in this court. Order! Order, please!
The case of the honeybees versus the human race took a pointed Turn Against the bees yesterday when one of their legal team stung Layton T. Montgomery.
Hey, buddy.
Hey.
Is there much pain?
Yeah.
I... I blew the whole case, didn't I?
It doesn't matter. What matters is
you're alive. You could have died.
I'd be better off dead. Look at me.
They got it from the cafeteria downstairs, in a tuna sandwich. Look, there's a little celery still on it.
What was it like to sting someone?
I can't explain it. It was all... All adrenaline and then...and then ecstasy!
All right.
You think it was all a trap?
Of course. I'm sorry. I flew us right into this.
What were we thinking? Look at us. We're just a couple of bugs in this world.
What will the humans do to us if they win?
I don't know.
I hear they put the roaches in motels. That doesn't sound so bad.
Adam, they check in, but they don't check out!
Oh, my.
Could you get a nurse to close that window?
Why?
The smoke.
Bees don't smoke.
Right. Bees don't smoke.
Bees don't smoke!
But some bees are smoking.
That's it! That's our case!
It is? It's not over?
Get dressed. I've gotta go somewhere.
Get back to the court and stall. Stall any way you can.
And assuming you've done step correctly, you're ready for the tub.
Mr. Flayman.
Yes? Yes, Your Honor!
Where is the rest of your team?
Well, Your Honor, it's interesting. Bees are trained to fly haphazardly, and as a result, we don't make very good time.
I actually heard a funny story about...
Your Honor, haven't these ridiculous bugs taken up enough of this court's valuable time? How much longer will we allow these absurd shenanigans to go on?
They have presented no compelling evidence to support their charges against my clients, who run legitimate businesses.
I move for a complete dismissal of this entire case!
Mr. Flayman, I'm afraid I'm going to have to consider Mr. Montgomery's motion.
But you can't! We have a terrific case.
Where is your proof?
Where is the evidence?
Show me the smoking gun!
Hold it, Your Honor!
You want a smoking gun? Here is your smoking gun.
What is that?
It's a bee smoker!
What, this? This harmless little contraption? This couldn't hurt a fly, let alone a bee.
Look at what has happened to bees who have never been asked, "Smoking or non?" Is this what nature intended for us? To be forcibly addicted to smoke machines and man-made wooden slat work camps?
Living out our lives as honey slaves to the white man?
What are we gonna do?
He's playing the species card.
Ladies and gentlemen, please, free these bees!
Free the bees! Free the bees! Free the bees! Free the bees! Free the bees!
The court finds in favor of the bees!
Vanessa, we won!
I knew you could do it! High-five!
Sorry.
I'm OK! You know what this means?
All the honey will finally belong to the bees.
Now we won't have to work so hard all the time.
This is an unholy perversion of the balance of nature, Benson.
You'll regret this.
Barry, how much honey is out there?
All right. One at a time.
Barry, who are you wearing?
My sweater is Ralph Lauren, and I have no pants.
What if Montgomery's right?
What do you mean?
We've been living the bee way a long time, 27 million years.
Congratulations on your victory. What will you demand as a settlement?
First, we'll demand a complete shutdown of all bee work camps.
Then we want back the honey that was ours to begin with, every last drop.
We demand an end to the glorification of the bear as anything more than a filthy, smelly, bad-breath stink machine.
We're all aware of what they do in the woods.
Wait for my signal. Take him out.
He'll have nauseous for a few hours, then he'll be fine.
And we will no longer tolerate bee-negative nicknames...
But it's just a prance-about stage name!
...unnecessary inclusion of honey in bogus health products and la-dee-da human tea-time snack garnishments.
Can't breathe.
Bring it in, boys!
Hold it right there! Good.
Tap it.
Mr. Buzzwell, we just passed three cups and there's gallons more coming!
I think we need to shut down!
Shut down? We've never shut down.
Shut down honey production!
Stop making honey!
Turn your key, sir!
What do we do now?
Cannonball!
We're shutting honey production!
Mission abort.
Aborting pollination and nectar detail.
Returning to base.
Adam, you wouldn't believe how much honey was out there.
Oh, yeah?
What's going on? Where is everybody?
Are they out celebrating?
They're home.
They don't know what to do. Laying out, sleeping in.
I heard your Uncle Carl was on his way to San Antonio with a cricket.
At least we got our honey back.
Sometimes I think, so what if humans liked our honey? Who wouldn't?
It's the greatest thing in the world! I was excited to be part of making it.
This was my new desk. This was my new job. I wanted to do it really well. And now...
Now I can't.
I don't understand why they're not happy.
I thought their lives would be better!
They're doing nothing. It's amazing.
Honey really changes people.
You don't have any idea what's going on, do you?
What did you want to show me?
This.
What happened here?
That is not the half of it.
Oh, no. Oh, my.
They're all wilting.
Doesn't look very good, does it?
No.
And whose fault do you think that is?
You know, I'm gonna guess bees.
Bees?
Specifically, me.
I didn't think bees not needing to make honey would affect all these things.
It's not just flowers. Fruits, vegetables, they all need bees.
That's our whole SAT test right there.
Take away produce, that affects the entire animal kingdom.
And then, of course...
The human species?
So if there's no more pollination, it could all just go south here, couldn't it?
I know this is also partly my fault.
How about a suicide pact?
How do we do it?
I'll sting you, you step on me.
That just kills you twice.
Right, right.
Listen, Barry... sorry, but I gotta get going.
I had to open my mouth and talk.
Vanessa?
Vanessa? Why are you leaving?
Where are you going?
To the final Tournament of Roses parade in Pasadena.
They've moved it to this weekend because all the flowers are dying.
It's the Last Chance I'll ever have to see it.
Vanessa, I just wanna say I'm sorry.
I never meant it to turn out like this.
I know. Me neither.
Tournament of Roses.
Roses can't do sports.
Wait a minute. Roses. Roses?
Roses!
Vanessa!
Roses?!
Barry?
Roses are flowers!
Yes, they are.
Flowers, bees, pollen!
I know.
That's why this is the last parade.
Maybe not.
Could you ask him to slow down?
Could you slow down?
Barry!
OK, I made a huge mistake.
This is a total disaster, all my fault.
Yes, it kind of is.
I've ruined the planet. I wanted to help you with the flower shop. I've made it worse.
Actually, it's completely closed down.
I thought maybe you were remodeling.
But I have another idea, and it's greater than my previous ideas combined.
I don't want to hear it!
All right, they have the roses, the roses have the pollen.
I know every bee, plant and flower bud in this park.
All we gotta do is get what they've got back here with what we've got.
Bees.
Park.
Pollen!
Flowers.
Repollination!
Across the nation!
Tournament of Roses, Pasadena, California.
They've got nothing but flowers, floats and cotton candy.
Security will be tight.
I have an idea.
Vanessa Bloome, FTD.
Official floral business. It's real.
Sorry, ma'am. Nice brooch.
Thank you. It was a gift.
Once inside, we just pick the right float.
How about The Princess and the Pea?
I could be the princess, and you could be the pea!
Yes, I got it.
Where should I sit?
What are you?
I believe I'm the pea.
The pea?
It goes under the mattresses.
Not in this fairy tale, sweetheart.
I'm getting the marshal.
You do that! This whole parade is a fiasco!
Let's see what this baby'll do.
Hey, what are you doing?!
Then all we do is blend in with traffic... without arousing suspicion.
Once at the airport, there's no stopping us.
Stop! Security.
You and your insect pack your float?
Yes.
Has it been in your possession the entire time?
Would you remove your shoes?
Remove your stinger.
It's part of me.
I know. Just having some fun.
Enjoy your flight.
Then if we're lucky, we'll have just enough pollen to do the job.
Can you believe how lucky we are? We have just enough pollen to do the job!
I think this is gonna work.
It's got to work.
Attention, passengers, this is Captain Scott. We have a bit of bad weather in New York. It looks like we'll experience a couple hours delay.
Barry, these are cut flowers with no water. They'll never make it.
I gotta get up there and talk to them.
Be careful.
Can I get help with the Sky Mall magazine? I'd like to order the talking inflatable nose and ear hair trimmer.
Captain, I'm in a real situation.
What'd you say, Hal?
Nothing.
Bee!
Don't freak out! My entire species...
What are you doing?
Wait a minute! I'm an attorney!
Who's an attorney?
Don't move.
Oh, Barry.
Good afternoon, passengers. This is your captain. Would a Miss Vanessa Bloome in 24B please report to the cockpit? And please hurry!
What happened here?
There was a DustBuster, a toupee, a life raft exploded.
One's bald, one's in a boat, they're both unconscious!
Is that another bee joke?
No!
No one's flying the plane!
This is JFK control tower, Flight 356. What's your status?
This is Vanessa Bloome. I'm a florist from New York.
Where's the pilot?
He's unconscious, and so is the copilot.
Not good. Does anyone onboard have flight experience?
As a matter of fact, there is.
Who's that?
Barry Benson.
From the honey trial?! Oh, great.
Vanessa, this is nothing more than a big metal bee.
It's got giant wings, huge engines.
I can't fly a plane.
Why not? Isn't John Travolta a pilot?
Yes.
How hard could it be?
Wait, Barry!
We're headed into some lightning.
This is Bob Bumble. We have some late-breaking news from JFK Airport, where a suspenseful scene is developing.
Barry Benson, fresh from his legal victory...
That's Barry!
...is attempting to land a plane, loaded with people, flowers and an incapacitated flight crew.
Flowers?!
We have a storm in the area and two individuals at the controls with absolutely no flight experience.
Just a minute. There's a bee on that plane.
I'm quite familiar with Mr. Benson and his no-account compadres.
They've done enough damage.
But isn't he your only hope?
Technically, a bee shouldn't be able to fly at all.
Their wings are too small... Haven't we heard this a million times?
"The surface area of the wings and body mass make no sense."
Get this on the air!
Got it.
Stand by.
We're going live.
The way we work may be a mystery to you. Making honey takes a lot of bees doing a lot of small jobs.
But let me tell you about a small job. If you do it well, it makes a big difference.
More than we realized. To us, to everyone.
That's why I want to get bees back to working together. That's the bee way! We're not made of Jell-O.
We get behind a fellow.
Black and yellow!
Hello!
Left, right, down, hover.
Hover?
Forget hover.
This isn't so hard.
Beep-beep! Beep-beep!
Barry, what happened?!
Wait, I think we were on autopilot the whole time.
That may have been helping me.
And now we're not!
So it turns out I cannot fly a plane.
All of you, let's get behind this fellow! Move it out!
Move out!
Our only chance is if I do what I'd do, you copy me with the wings of the plane!
Don't have to yell.
I'm not yelling! We're in a lot of trouble.
It's very hard to concentrate with that panicky tone in your voice!
It's not a tone. I'm panicking!
I can't do this!
Vanessa, pull yourself together. You have to snap out of it!
You snap out of it.
You snap out of it.
You snap out of it!
You snap out of it!
You snap out of it!
You snap out of it!
You snap out of it!
You snap out of it!
Hold it!
Why? Come on, it's my turn.
How is the plane flying?
I don't know.
Hello?
Benson, got any flowers for a happy occasion in there?
The Pollen Jocks!
They do get behind a fellow.
Black and yellow.
Hello.
All right, let's drop this tin can on the blacktop.
Where? I can't see anything. Can you?
No, nothing. It's all cloudy.
Come on. You got to think bee, Barry.
Thinking bee.
Thinking bee.
Thinking bee!
Thinking bee! Thinking bee!
Wait a minute. I think I'm feeling something.
What?
I don't know. It's strong, pulling me.
Like a 27-million-year-old instinct.
Bring the nose down.
Thinking bee!
Thinking bee! Thinking bee!
What in the world is on the tarmac?
Get some lights on that!
Thinking bee!
Thinking bee! Thinking bee!
Vanessa, aim for the flower.
OK.
Cut the engines. We're going in on bee power. Ready, boys?
Affirmative!
Good. Good. Easy, now. That's it.
Land on that flower!
Ready? Full reverse!
Spin it around!
Not that flower! The other one!
Which one?
That flower.
I'm aiming at the flower!
That's a fat guy in a flowered shirt.
I mean the giant pulsating flower made of millions of bees!
Pull forward. Nose down. Tail up.
Rotate around it.
This is insane, Barry!
This's the only way I know how to fly.
Am I koo-koo-kachoo, or is this plane flying in an insect-like pattern?
Get your nose in there. Don't be afraid. Smell it. Full reverse!
Just drop it. Be a part of it.
Aim for the center!
Now drop it in! Drop it in, woman!
Come on, already.
Barry, we did it! You taught me how to fly!
Yes. No high-five!
Right.
Barry, it worked!
Did you see the giant flower?
What giant flower? Where? Of course
I saw the flower! That was genius!
Thank you.
But we're not done yet.
Listen, everyone!
This runway is covered with the last pollen from the last flowers available anywhere on Earth.
That means this is our Last Chance. We're the only ones who make honey, pollinate flowers and dress like this.
If we're gonna survive as a species, this is our moment! What do you say?
Are we going to be bees, or just Museum of Natural History keychains?
We're bees!
Keychain!
Then follow me! Except Keychain.
Hold on, Barry. Here. You've earned this.
Yeah!
I'm a Pollen Jock! And it's a perfect fit. All I gotta do are the sleeves.
Oh, yeah.
That's our Barry.
Mom! The bees are back!
If anybody needs to make a call, now's the time. I got a feeling we'll be working late tonight!
Here's your change. Have a great afternoon! Can I help who's next?
Would you like some honey with that?
It is bee-approved. Don't forget these.
Milk, cream, cheese, it's all me.  And I don't see a nickel!
Sometimes I just feel like a piece of meat!
I had no idea.
Barry, I'm sorry.
Have you got a moment?
Would you excuse me?
My mosquito associate will help you.
Sorry I'm late.
He's a lawyer too?
I was already a blood-sucking parasite. All I needed was a briefcase.
Have a great afternoon!
Barry, I just got this huge tulip order, and I can't get them anywhere.
No problem, Vannie. Just leave it to me.
You're a lifesaver, Barry. Can I help who's next?
All right, scramble, jocks! It's time to fly.
Thank you, Barry!
That bee is living my life!
Let it go, Kenny.
When will this nightmare end?!
Let it all go.
Beautiful day to fly.
Sure is.
Between you and me,
I was dying to get out of that office.
You have got to start thinking bee, my friend.
Thinking bee!
Me?
Hold it. Let's just stop for a second. Hold it.
I'm sorry. I'm sorry, everyone. Can we stop here?
I'm not making a major life decision during a production number!
All right. Take ten, everybody. Wrap it up, guys.
I had virtually no rehearsal for that.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> https://twitter.com/seri3ma/status/1419320150495531008
> 
> 
> 
> You guys STILL Gonna tell me western influence isn't going to ruin anime and manga?


If it happens, it's going to come after we find out who the real killer of Jon Benet Ramsey is.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 25, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> If it happens, it's going to come after we find out who the real killer of Jon Benet Ramsey is.



Don't be optimistic, that's called cope.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Don't be optimistic, that's called cope.


You ever think your opinions would hold more weight if you weren't a fat fuck?


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> https://twitter.com/seri3ma/status/1419320150495531008
> 
> 
> 
> You guys STILL Gonna tell me western influence isn't going to ruin anime and manga?


It probably will. 






Global markets are a strange thing. Engaging with other cultures allows for new ideas to flourish, but you also have to embrace their censorship to sell to them.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Jul 25, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> It probably will.
> 
> View attachment 2379053
> 
> Global markets are a strange thing. Engaging with other cultures allows for new ideas to flourish, but you also have to embrace their censorship to sell to them.


 And you have to please China as well don’t forget that tidbit. 1989? Something happened alright but can’t find no info.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 25, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> Global markets are a strange thing. Engaging with other cultures allows for new ideas to flourish, but you also have to embrace their censorship to sell to them.


Culture is unironically downstream from economic prosperity. Creating art in bigger ways is always something that needs funding, when you have a small market and no interest your culture just fades away. Japan was lucky because they had a really strong economy and big enough market to develop their own stuff.

When things get globalised, the culture creation gets outsourced. It makes no economical sense to make movies etc. for your small audience when countries with much bigger budgets can just rape the industry. Not to mention, products are culture. Just look how many cars had pop-up headlights due to US car regulations. Then that piece of Industrial design got nuked due to never regulations. Considering everything is being standardised it shows how everything will be the same safe-ish good enough stuff all over the place.

Japan's culture industry will certainly try to look into exports more, and on that level it will be influenced by whatever is considered good practice overseas. The other part will look into the niche otaku market. A big problem for them is that their audience is shrinking and Japan's economy is still in stagflation. Less and less people who can spend less and less. That means they can not support their own stuff that hard.

If the economic boom of the 80s didn't end, Japanese entertraiment would be way crazier and unique because they could take risks and bored salarymen would buy the weirdest shit for premium prices.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 25, 2021)

Blamo said:


> Culture is unironically downstream from economic prosperity. Creating art in bigger ways is always something that needs funding, when you have a small market and no interest your culture just fades away. Japan was lucky because they had a really strong economy and big enough market to develop their own stuff.
> 
> When things get globalised, the culture creation gets outsourced. It makes no economical sense to make movies etc. for your small audience when countries with much bigger budgets can just rape the industry. Not to mention, products are culture. Just look how many cars had pop-up headlights due to US car regulations. Then that piece of Industrial design got nuked due to never regulations. Considering everything is being standardised it shows how everything will be the same safe-ish good enough stuff all over the place.
> 
> ...



Yay they won't make much money either way! 

Stop being in denial it's about to die lol in 10 years it will be as bad as the american comic book and film industry.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Yay they won't make much money either way!
> 
> Stop being in denial it's about to die lol in 10 years it will be as bad as the american comic book and film industry.


Oh, it will make money. American movies print money like there is no tomorrow. And everybody on the planet watches them because Hollywood outcompeted local movie industries. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it won't have a decent bottom-line.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 25, 2021)

Blamo said:


> Oh, it will make money. American movies print money like there is no tomorrow. And everybody on the planet watches them because Hollywood outcompeted local movie industries. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it won't have a decent bottom-line.



Yeah Black Widow and Space Jam 2 and GI Joe recently made tons of money!


----------



## Blamo (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Yeah Black Widow and Space Jam 2 and GI Joe recently made tons of money!


hurr durr faggot
Just because one product flopped doesn't mean the whole industry did. You don't need to try when there is no competition anymore.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 25, 2021)

Blamo said:


> hurr durr faggot
> Just because one product flopped doesn't mean the whole industry did. You don't need to try when there is no competition anymore.


>One Product
>Three movies that flopped.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> >One Product
> >Three movies that flopped.


I talk about systems and industries here. They can have flops because they are monopolies, and have their money printers subsidising it all. You never seem to actually engage with the arguments. So, okay 3 movies flopped and Hollywood is dead. Sure, who will take cinema over? Nobody, because there is no competition. So they will keep spamming this thing ad nauseam because they can.

But you are unironically this sargon, doomcock style culture warrior who have no idea, or intellectual honesty to understand the mass media was always "woke" compared to the normal values of it's day. That is why I parrot making your own media, because the industry was never on your side. It works for whomever owns it and staff it.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 25, 2021)

Blamo said:


> I talk about systems and industries here. They can have flops because they are monopolies, and have their money printers subsidising it all. You never seem to actually engage with the arguments. So, okay 3 movies flopped and Hollywood is dead. Sure, who will take cinema over? Nobody, because there is no competition. So they will keep spamming this thing ad nauseam because they can.
> 
> But you are unironically this sargon, doomcock style culture warrior who have no idea, or intellectual honesty to understand the mass media was always "woke" compared to the normal values of it's day. That is why I parrot making your own media, because the industry was never on your side. It works for whomever owns it and staff it.


Lately though they seem to be either in autopilot or just no longer care cuz most of the shit coming out as of late sucks and tends to underperform much of the time. 

There is like no life left in the industry, and you are right that something needs to fill the void but I ain't gonna watch crap because I've gotten bored of Hollywood. 

Then again you want the Japanese industry to fall apart anyway from the sounds of it.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Then again you want the Japanese industry to fall apart anyway from the sounds of it.


Where did I said that? lol Please quote. 
If it was up to me all countries/groups would have their own cultural industry and they would do whatever make the people happy and confident there with their own myths and values. I am opposed to cultural homogenization. It offends me.



InsolentGaylord said:


> There is like no life left in the industry, and you are right that something needs to fill the void but I ain't gonna watch crap because I've gotten bored of Hollywood.


It is rolling with excel sheet logic combined with weird NGO values. I stopped watching live action a while ago, because after you start to see the "trick" in Hollywood movies stuff becomes unwatchable many of the times. Like even in the 80s you had the black guy shooting at South African terrorists all the time. Also all criminals were basically white, in the inner cities. like sure Hollywood. Sure.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 25, 2021)

How did op get so retarded?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 25, 2021)

https://twitter.com/OnTakahashi/status/1419399566718246913
		


Look at the cope!


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Jul 25, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Why do you think I care?


Because you're a manchild who likes Japan for the most superficial reasons


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 25, 2021)

Seriously OP is more assmad than some yurifag who saw his waifu talk to a male character for more than 3 seconds.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 25, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> How did op get so retarded?





From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Seriously OP is more assmad than some yurifag who saw his waifu talk to a male character for more than 3 seconds.


OP is a retard who has gotten invested in the culture war since 2015 and has never moved on since. But they probably got more assmad because mommy wouldn’t make him his tendies


----------



## atleast3letterslong (Jul 26, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> https://twitter.com/OnTakahashi/status/1419399566718246913
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the cope!


Archive your shit it's gone


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 26, 2021)

atleast3letterslong said:


> Archive your shit it's gone


Tweet is still up for me, though I agree faggot OP should've archived his shit first. 

Still don't see how this is even a cope.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 26, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> Tweet is still up for me, though I agree faggot OP should've archived his shit first.
> 
> Still don't see how this is even a cope.


This is why it's a a cope:






He's been right to this point, he is right that Japan will make crap just like the west in a few years, censored and toned down and very politically correct. 

/a/ on 4chan will be like /v/ in a few years.


----------



## Gay001 (Jul 26, 2021)

Smug Chuckler said:


> It's more likely to fall to China than the West at this point.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Jul 26, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> This is why it's a a cope:


"Some guy said it is, therefore it is"
Can't argue with that


----------



## Gar For Archer (Jul 26, 2021)

You are not a Cassandra. Even if you _are_ right, that doesn’t make you not fucking retarded for caring so much about this shit for the worst possible reasons.

Even if in 10 years you happen to be right (which I concede isn’t a 0% probability, mostly because I can’t read the future) your little “told ya so!” won’t take away from the fact that you’re a faggot who’s been personally invested in culture war bullshit in way too deep, way past its prime. Broken clocks and being right twice a day, yadda yadda. 

Also, in case you haven’t noticed, 90% of anime is _already _shit. Always has been. The vast majority of the anime I’ve watched is over 10 years old. And that’s what I’ve always been recommending faggots like you who love to feel victimized by modern media to do - _dig through the massive fucking backlog _if you hate modern media so much.

But it’s clear from your repetitious ramblings that you don’t actually care about these mediums as art forms, you don’t WANT to consoooooom good movies, shows, anime, whatever. You want to be pandered to by big corporations and have your feelings and beliefs validated by Daddy Disney.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 26, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> This is why it's a a cope:
> 
> View attachment 2381009
> 
> ...


You’re acting like anime is full of perfect masterpieces and suddenly wokeshit will cause anime to be shit. Yeah I’m sure all those wish fulfillment isekai shows and harem animes are some great shit.

Also you’re as right in Japan getting woke as the Dimensional Merge actually happening


----------



## Blamo (Jul 26, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> This is why it's a a cope:
> 
> View attachment 2381009
> 
> ...


So what are you gonna do about it? Lurk on Twitter?


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 26, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> This is why it's a a cope:
> 
> View attachment 2381009
> 
> ...



You didn't even prove why the tweet which you presented as a cope was a cope at all, you were only showing a pointless tweet that adds completely nothing to it. Zero explanation. No counterarguments.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 26, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> You didn't even prove why the tweet which you presented as a cope was a cope at all, you were only showing a pointless tweet that adds completely nothing to it. Zero explanation. No counterarguments.



The guy clearly knows what he's talking about since he's been predicting this. 

It will happen and 5 years from now you will be telling me I was right and that you wished you listened.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 26, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> It will happen and 5 years from now you will be telling me I was right and that you wished you listened.


Why would he wish that he has listened? You expect @José Mourinho to drop his mod shit and rush to be a mangaka or something.
Who knows... maybe he he has the next Sailor Moon in him. Big hopes.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 26, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> The guy clearly knows what he's talking about since he's been predicting this.
> 
> It will happen and 5 years from now you will be telling me I was right and that you wished you listened.


If you say someone clearly knows what they are talking about I can assume that guy is also a schizo retard posting articles and doom posting how Japan will be the gay woke paradise.

You Culture War Faggots are the most retarded niggas in the world since when it comes to anime you retards act like it’s good when a large chunk of anime is trash.

Can’t wait till there’s like one show with a trans protagonist or something for you idiots to scream about how the world will end.

Even if theoretically you and your gay buddies are right, you’re all still massive faggots that make anyone who expresses those “woke” world views look like the most masculine men of all time.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 26, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> The guy clearly knows what he's talking about since he's been predicting this.


You already posted this before. Now elaborate why do you think he knows what he's talking rather than parroting with no substance into it. I saw nothing and no experience.

Still waiting for your explanation as to how and why that chain of tweets which detailed the context behind it is cope though to you.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 26, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> You already posted this before. Now elaborate why do you think he knows what he's talking rather than parroting with no substance into it. I saw nothing and no experience.
> 
> Still waiting for your explanation as to how and why that chain of tweets which detailed the context behind it is cope though to you.


I mean he won't be wrong, the left always gets their way and will definitely ruin it, like they ruined other industries.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 26, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I mean he won't be wrong, the left always gets their way and will definitely ruin it, like they ruined other industries.


What will you do about it? Because without an actionable path it's just masturbating to your stuff being wrecked.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 26, 2021)

Blamo said:


> What will you do about it? Because without an actionable path it's just masturbating to your stuff being wrecked.


Warn Others.


----------



## draggs (Jul 26, 2021)

You got it backwards

The left wing succumbed to the Japanese influence and became a bunch of shota and loli lovers


----------



## Blamo (Jul 26, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Warn Others.


And what can they do?


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 26, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Warn Others.


So you're just a lazy faggot who wants random people on the internet to fight your battles for you


----------



## Peru oso donas (Jul 26, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Warn Others.


That was among the worst dick pics I've ever seen.

For a short list of flaws not related to his microdick:
His camera is way too far away from his body and positioned in such an angle that his dick will look even smaller
He should be standing up or positioned in such a manner that you can see the profile of his penis and not a haphazard front profile
The penis' shadow suggests that his penis is slightly elevated and that the light source was coming from a lamp and orientated at ~30-45° from the horizontal. The shadow on his arm confirms this. He may be foreshortening his dick to a limited extent (about 15-25% depending on the angle). Nothing that will make a big difference but still remarkably bad form.
He's not very excited. His balls should be retracted to keep his roast beef scrotum from distracting us.

No precum or any sign of arousal. This picture is emotionless. It's the equivalent of a chick just laying there during sex.
The surroundings were a mess. He has clothing piled on the floor and his bed isn't neatly made.
Just shave it all off. His lack of any proper chest hair is sad and he should commit to being hairless rather than remind us of his inability to grow any.
In summary, this man is a good candidate for trooning out. The absence of any significant secondary male sex characteristics suggests that his transition into a dickgirl could end with decent results. Additionally, his tiny dick is easy to ignore during sex. He also should stop taking dick picks and start tucking himself for those fake vagina shots. I think he'll have more success this way.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 26, 2021)

OP has no theory of mind and desperately needs therapy.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 27, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> /a/ on 4chan will be like /v/ in a few years.


In a few years, 4chan has been doing their best to turn into an edgier version of Reddit by having more people post anonymously that they used to be Redditors


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Jul 28, 2021)

@InsolentGaylord's paranoid autism btfo










						Kadokawa Apologize for President's Pro-Censorship Manga Comments; President Returns Portion of Salary - Nicchiban
					

Kadokawa have apologized for their President's comments suggesting manga would need to censor sexual scenes to be approved by Apple and Google reviews.




					nicchiban.nichegamer.com
				











						Kadokawa Apologize for President's Pro-Censorship Manga Comments; Pre…
					

archived 28 Jul 2021 04:31:59 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Jul 28, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> @InsolentGaylord's paranoid autism btfo
> View attachment 2385924
> 
> 
> ...


Japan is safe for another year.

Wasn't there a push to "clean up" ahead of the Olympics? Hopefully, those people got corona.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jul 28, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> There was this one silly isekai LN that was due to get an anime adaption. The LN protagonist was in our world a 90-something year old man who was specifically said to be a former Imperial Japanese soldier and there were obviously implications he served in China during the war. There weren't really implications in the story the guy regretted his past and it was (apparently) treated as a quirky character trait. Some Chinese netizens found out about it, were pissed, and dug up some tweets the author wrote years ago that seemed Japanese nationalist.
> 
> The anime adaption was instantly cancelled. The LN was taken out of print immediately. The publishing company and anime studio profusely apologized and the few VAs whose name was attached to the anime apologized and distanced themselves from it. All because a few Chinamen/Koreamen on the internet got mad.
> 
> I might've gotten a few details wrong, but this was pretty startling to read about just how much backpeddling and retribution there was toward a guy for writing an admittedly tasteless but ultimately stupid at the end of the day story that people wanted to read. This right here is why if you're really worried about anime getting corrupted, be more wary of China.


If you think woke Western brigading is bad Chinese netizens have this shit down to a science.


Truthboi said:


> Yeah I’m sure all those wish fulfillment isekai shows and harem animes are some great shit.


But but but those are BASED and important parts of Japanese culture because they cater to the heterosexual male fantasy! No Japanese person would ever think of them as disposable trash the same way we think about terrible Western shows. Also Japan is DOOMED because a few anime have trans characters, even though there have been anime troons (and I mean meant to be trans, as in not traps or okama jokes) years before Japan started apparently caring about western sensibilities _or_ the West started caring about troons in the first place.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 28, 2021)

Xerxes IX said:


> If you think woke Western brigading is bad Chinese netizens have this shit down to a science.
> 
> But but but those are BASED and important parts of Japanese culture because they cater to the heterosexual male fantasy! No Japanese person would ever think of them as disposable trash the same way we think about terrible Western shows. Also Japan is DOOMED because a few anime have trans characters, even though there have been anime troons (and I mean meant to be trans, as in not traps or okama jokes) years before Japan started apparently caring about western sensibilities _or_ the West started caring about troons in the first place.


But you see it is indeed true isekai and harem shows appeal to masculinity and show that men are allowed to be men. With troons however, they are going to write them horribly compared to the past and have them talk about discrimination or even worse discuss BLM or how Orange Man is bad


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jul 28, 2021)

Truthboi said:


> But you see it is indeed true isekai and harem shows appeal to masculinity and show that men are allowed to be men. With troons however, they are going to write them horribly compared to the past and have them talk about discrimination or even worse discuss BLM or how Orange Man is bad


Isekai protags are your standard for masculinity, then?


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 28, 2021)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> Isekai protags are your standard for masculinity, then?


Yes 

- Retards like OP who think anime is this redpilled form of media that promotes based values


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 28, 2021)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> Isekai protags are your standard for masculinity, then?


Would you rather have that than harems where they treat the main character as a little boy that gets mentally and physically abused by things that are (sometimes) out of his control?


----------



## Hmofa(g) (Jul 28, 2021)

Op, as much as how great it would be if Hollywood(and mainstream media in general) got nuked, your sperging is making you seem like a manchild who bitches whenever something doesn't go his way.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jul 28, 2021)

albert chan said:


> Would you rather have that than harems where they treat the main character as a little boy that gets mentally and physically abused by things that are (sometimes) out of his control?


I just think you're already too far gone if you think anything anime is manly.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 28, 2021)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> I just think you're already too far gone if you think anything anime is *manly*.






_Manly, _you say?


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Jul 28, 2021)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> Wasn't there a push to "clean up" ahead of the Olympics? Hopefully, those people got corona.


Well, Shinzo Abe did step down for health reasons so maybe that counts


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jul 28, 2021)

albert chan said:


> View attachment 2387204
> 
> _Manly, _you say?


Kinda proving my point here. That is a drawing. It's no more manly then any other piece of fiction, whether it's 24, Catcher in the Rye, or Fight Club. That isn't to say they're utterly devoid of masculinity, there is some limited appeal in being cultured, but they aren't even in the top ten thousand manly things. Every single anime and manga combined doesn't have the weight of splitting a single log yourself.


----------



## Hellenic Warrior (Jul 28, 2021)

Never. Japan will never fall to that influence. There are plenty of other countries that never will fall too (we are one of them) but Japan certainly never will. I know they are stronger than that.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jul 28, 2021)

Leftists are all pedophiles so anime will be safe


----------



## I Love Beef (Jul 29, 2021)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> Kinda proving my point here. That is a drawing. It's no more manly then any other piece of fiction, whether it's 24, Catcher in the Rye, or Fight Club. That isn't to say they're utterly devoid of masculinity, there is some limited appeal in being cultured, but they aren't even in the top ten thousand manly things. Every single anime and manga combined doesn't have the weight of splitting a single log yourself.


The fuck is up with the fucking fighting game community these days? Back in the 2000s, you fuckers were chill and shared the same space with the anime crowd. Nowadays, you fuckwits bitch about Lucky Chloe and Ingrid and distance with all degrees of separation video games as if the Japanese ones don't have any anime influence or aspects to them. Fuck off with this gay ass shit. I think we're already seeing the leftie influence at work here.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jul 29, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> The fuck is up with the fucking fighting game community these days? Back in the 2000s, you fuckers were chill and shared the same space with the anime crowd. Nowadays, you fuckwits bitch about Lucky Chloe and Ingrid and distance with all degrees of separation video games as if the Japanese ones don't have any anime influence or aspects to them. Fuck off with this gay ass shit. I think we're already seeing the leftie influence at work here.


I enjoy many things, including fighting games _and_ anime, believe it or not. But passive consumption is not manly at all, no matter what it is that you're enjoying.


----------



## I Love Beef (Jul 29, 2021)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> I enjoy many things, including fighting games _and_ anime, believe it or not. But passive consumption is not manly at all, no matter what it is that you're enjoying.


Sir, this is a thread about how Japan will succumb to ultra left/SJW first world privilege whiny demagogue horseshit, not measure dicks about "who represents their fandom better" in some pedantic posturing hobby enthusiast autism pissing match. If you're that fucking concerned about your image, I'd suggest you go off site for concntrated bundles of self serving faggotry, thank you.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jul 29, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> Sir, this is a thread about how Japan will succumb to ultra left/SJW first world privilege whiny demagogue horseshit, not measure dicks about "who represents their fandom better" in some pedantic posturing hobby enthusiast autism pissing match. If you're that fucking concerned about your image, I'd suggest you go off site for concntrated bundles of self serving faggotry, thank you.


Yes, clearly me saying 'anime ain't that manly though. I like it, it's just not manly' is somehow about representing my fandom(???) and an attempt to protect my image on these kiwi farms.

Nevermind that I didn't say a word about myself until _you_ brought up old, unrelated posts I've made in other areas of the site and attempted to divine the true nature of my fandom from them, or something. I'm kinda enjoying the attention, though, you find anything else good in my post history?


----------



## I Love Beef (Jul 29, 2021)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> Yes, clearly me saying 'anime ain't that manly though. I like it, it's just not manly' is somehow about representing my fandom(???) and an attempt to protect my image on these kiwi farms.
> 
> Nevermind that I didn't say a word about myself until _you_ brought up old, unrelated posts I've made in other areas of the site and attempted to divine the true nature of my fandom from them, or something. I'm kinda enjoying the attention, though, you find anything else good in my post history?


Don't play mind checkers with me, nigger. You're the one who came in here with your dick out all hoity toity and expecting to not get attention with this. What's written on the Kiwi Farms's silver collectible? Mind Your Business? Don't even get me started where your dumbass is posting on either.

I must have struck a chord too, because your elite faggot ass isn't bringing up much else. Go be an "elite" fag somewhere else. Calling the kettle black must be your specialty.


----------



## cornycat (Jul 29, 2021)

As someone who's half japanese, I don't think they will. However, japan does have a lot of issues with women. Japan is too in love with themselves to get influenced by western media. If they were the last country to illegalize child porn (2014), what makes you think they will give a shit about what people complain about with their media? They think of westerners as jokes. If anything, Japan might be radicalized. Or not, maybe just with women. Not a lot of rapists get caught there, nor do a lot of women in there speak up about it. I don't think they give a shit about diversity or the sjwshit the way westerners do. I do want the women to be treated a bit better there, though. My great grandma was born there and she was in an arranged marriage and was unhappy to the point that she had to run away to Hawaii. I also wish highschool and middleschool prostitution wasn't popular there, and the amount of middleaged men who sexualize and purify middle school idols.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jul 30, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> Don't play mind checkers with me, nigger. You're the one who came in here with your dick out all hoity toity and expecting to not get attention with this. What's written on the Kiwi Farms's silver collectible? Mind Your Business? Don't even get me started where your dumbass is posting on either.
> 
> I must have struck a chord too, because your elite faggot ass isn't bringing up much else. Go be an "elite" fag somewhere else. Calling the kettle black must be your specialty.


Oh, what else would you like me to bring up? I'm happy to expand on the topic in whatever direction you like. Please do send a PM, though. Nobody else seems to have taken exception with anything I said, so let's deal with your personal issues politely.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 30, 2021)

nekomadi said:


> They think of westerners as jokes.



So I take it the Japanese athletes aren't trying to turn the Olympics into a platform for social "justice"?


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Jul 30, 2021)

nekomadi said:


> As someone who's half japanese, I don't think they will. However, japan does have a lot of issues with women. Japan is too in love with themselves to get influenced by western media. If they were the last country to illegalize child porn (2014), what makes you think they will give a shit about what people complain about with their media? They think of westerners as jokes. If anything, Japan might be radicalized. Or not, maybe just with women. Not a lot of rapists get caught there, nor do a lot of women in there speak up about it. I don't think they give a shit about diversity or the sjwshit the way westerners do. I do want the women to be treated a bit better there, though. My great grandma was born there and she was in an arranged marriage and was unhappy to the point that she had to run away to Hawaii. I also wish highschool and middleschool prostitution wasn't popular there, and the amount of middleaged men who sexualize and purify middle school idols.


Listen that point is refuted because OP will link an article by another culture war weirdo or an out of context quote from someone who works for one anime studio that shows Japan will be woke and eventually be America 2.0

(Seriously Japan has it's own issues and stuff like this probably makes it no mystery why their birth rate is declining.)


----------



## cornycat (Jul 30, 2021)

Truthboi said:


> Listen that point is refuted because OP will link an article by another culture war weirdo or an out of context quote from someone who works for one anime studio that shows Japan will be woke and eventually be America 2.0
> 
> (Seriously Japan has it's own issues and stuff like this probably makes it no mystery why their birth rate is declining.)


Fair point!


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Jul 30, 2021)

Hellenic Warrior said:


> Never. Japan will never fall to that influence. There are plenty of other countries that never will fall too (we are one of them) but Japan certainly never will. I know they are stronger than that.


Who is "we"?


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 30, 2021)

So regarding the panic for the past few pages regarding Kadokawa, the CEO apologised about his comments and even said the comments have zero bearing on the direction of the company and even took a pay cut.

Answer to the OP is a big fat no again.



			https://twitter.com/itm_nlab/status/1420259488645353475
		

https://archive.md/bQgOd








						Kadokawa President Apologizes for "Pro-Censorship" Remarks
					

Takeshi Natsuno came under fire online for saying that manga publishing standards should change for Google, Apple




					www.animenewsnetwork.com
				



https://archive.md/AwXrH


----------



## bot_for_hire (Jul 30, 2021)

nekomadi said:


> As someone who's half japanese, I don't think they will. However, japan does have a lot of issues with women. Japan is too in love with themselves to get influenced by western media. If they were the last country to illegalize child porn (2014), what makes you think they will give a shit about what people complain about with their media? They think of westerners as jokes. If anything, Japan might be radicalized. Or not, maybe just with women. Not a lot of rapists get caught there, nor do a lot of women in there speak up about it. I don't think they give a shit about diversity or the sjwshit the way westerners do. I do want the women to be treated a bit better there, though. My great grandma was born there and she was in an arranged marriage and was unhappy to the point that she had to run away to Hawaii. I also wish highschool and middleschool prostitution wasn't popular there, and the amount of middleaged men who sexualize and purify middle school idols.


Child porn was delegalised in 1999.


----------



## cornycat (Jul 30, 2021)

bot_for_hire said:


> Child porn was delegalised in 1999.


My bad, I meant possession of child porn. Creating it, yes.


----------



## Red Sparrow (Jul 31, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> So I take it the Japanese athletes aren't trying to turn the Olympics into a platform for social "justice"?


I believe they banned political messages at the Olympics, although that could also be an IOC call.

Also, OP, you're still a sperg who needs a girlfriend. @InsolentGaylord


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 2, 2021)

How much of an impact did that whole GamerGate circus have in Japan?


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Aug 2, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> @InsolentGaylord's paranoid autism btfo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





José Mourinho said:


> So regarding the panic for the past few pages regarding Kadokawa, the CEO apologised about his comments and even said the comments have zero bearing on the direction of the company and even took a pay cut.
> 
> Answer to the OP is a big fat no again.
> 
> ...


@InsolentGaylord has been real quiet since this dropped


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Aug 2, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> @InsolentGaylord has been real quiet since this dropped





			http://www.landofthesettingsun.com/
		


You just got owned.


----------



## Blamo (Aug 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> http://www.landofthesettingsun.com/
> 
> 
> 
> You just got owned.


Good to see you finally did the blog.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Aug 2, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> http://www.landofthesettingsun.com/
> 
> 
> 
> You just got owned.


I've seen this blog it's essentially a compilation of bad news, not dissimilar from your posts. The problem is a lot of the stuff they report on insignificant shit like "muh vidya" and dumb articles written by westerners.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Aug 2, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> I've seen this blog it's essentially a compilation of bad news, not dissimilar from your posts. The problem is a lot of the stuff they report on insignificant shit like "muh vidya" and dumb articles written by westerners.


How is Vidya getting censored NOT an actual issue?


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 4, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> How is Vidya getting censored NOT an actual issue?


Did you even read the title for this thread you make?

P.S. Glanced through the blog and so far none of them are even related to the topic at hand.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 4, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> How is Vidya getting censored NOT an actual issue?


Because any and all games that get hit with the censorship hammer are absolute trash to begin with.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 4, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> http://www.landofthesettingsun.com/


Woke is going to spread somewhat in Japan, but that doesn't necessarily mean it'll go mainstream like in the West.

For example, GamerGate doesn't seem to have really had an impact over there. And there's been "LGBTQ" stuff in anime and manga since at least the '90s - like in Sailor Moon which was ironically censored in the West - but woke never went mainstream then.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 4, 2021)

@InsolentGaylord 

Settle down Schlongo, nobody is coming to take your pornhub account away.

You can now play the same trash you could find at seedy business establishments from the comfort of your own basement of shame.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Aug 4, 2021)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> Kinda proving my point here. That is a drawing. It's no more manly then any other piece of fiction, whether it's 24, Catcher in the Rye, or Fight Club. That isn't to say they're utterly devoid of masculinity, there is some limited appeal in being cultured, but they aren't even in the top ten thousand manly things. Every single anime and manga combined doesn't have the weight of splitting a single log yourself.



A drawing of underage children or a 300 year old vampire catgirl that appears in perpetuity to be underage is pedophilia regardless of whether or not it is legal.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 4, 2021)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> Japan is safe for another year.
> 
> Wasn't there a push to "clean up" ahead of the Olympics? Hopefully, those people got corona.


They shut down the anime stuff in Akihabara. Big titty posters ain't kosher. 



ToroidalBoat said:


> Woke is going to spread somewhat in Japan, but that doesn't necessarily mean it'll go mainstream like in the West.
> 
> For example, GamerGate doesn't seem to have really had an impact over there. And there's been "LGBTQ" stuff in anime and manga since at least the '90s - like in Sailor Moon which was ironically censored in the West - but woke never went mainstream then.


The United States always seems to be plagued by one group of moral crusaders that pisses everybody off.
In the 90s it was the Religious Right, now its the Woke Left. At least Japan has a stability to its culture.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 4, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> They shut down the anime stuff in Akihabara. Big titty posters ain't kosher.


Think that'll be a permanent thing?



> The United States always seems to be plagued by one group of moral crusaders that pisses everybody off.


It's that pendulum thing. Best time seems to be when the pendulum is center, like in the '00s and early '10s before woke took off. 

Although for now it looks like the pendulum is frozen in the far left.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Aug 4, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Think that'll be a permanent thing?


They'll probably be back after the olympics end. There was a big push to "clean Japan up" for the olympics.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 4, 2021)

Fentanyl Floyd said:


> There was a big push to "clean Japan up" for the olympics.


Reminds me of Springfield "cleaning up" for the Olympics in the Simpsons.

It's possible a number in Japan may be protesting the Olympics because they see foreign ways being pushed on them.


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Aug 4, 2021)

Not like the Japanese haven’t been resisting. Though who can say since Mishima


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Aug 4, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> They shut down the anime stuff in Akihabara. Big titty posters ain't kosher.


When did this hhappen?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 4, 2021)

Drkinferno72 said:


> Not like the Japanese haven’t been resisting. Though who can say since MishimaView attachment 2412190


Mishima was a closet gay and was a try hard in being overly masculine and traditional because he didn't even live up to his own standards that he set himself.



InsolentGaylord said:


> When did this hhappen?


2017-2018 was when it started


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 4, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> How is Vidya getting censored NOT an actual issue?





Spoiler: One word 



China


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 1, 2021)

JAPANESE COMMERCIALS 2021 | FUNNY, WEIRD & COOL JAPAN! #1 - YouTube

(doesn't seem woke like American commercials seem to be going)


----------



## Shiversblood (Sep 2, 2021)

Are the Japanese going to…allow themselves to be raped???


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Sep 2, 2021)

Shiversblood said:


> Are the Japanese going to…allow themselves to be raped???


They already do in their comics and cartoon


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 2, 2021)

This kind of article would likely get "cancelled" in Current Year America:

結婚がゴールじゃない！？旦那が許せない「嫁のNG行為」とは | TRILL【トリル】

Google Translate says it's about stuff wives do that can lead to divorce and advice to women how to avoid it. This article is linked to from the main page of Yahoo JAPAN!, one of the biggest search engines.

So if Japan does go woke like America has, it could take awhile...


----------



## Cool Username (Sep 2, 2021)

- Get in the Eva, Shinji.
- I can't. I have to ask for its consent first.


----------



## Shiversblood (Sep 3, 2021)

NOOOOO HAHHAHAHAHHA they wont. Just joking. I wouldnt mind going to Japan. I must travel there. Anime is cool. But the language its hard to speak but they speak english hahahhahah GODZILLA ATTACK AHHHHH no but Godzilla movies they are good.


----------



## FarCentrist (Sep 6, 2021)

I think we're going to see an increase in efforts by the left to wokify Japanese games by translators and localizers. While the Japanese game for Japanese audiences will be fine, the English translated version will have all sorts of things changed and added. 

This isn't new news but I think the disrespect to the original script will become a lot more blatant and arrogant if it hasn't already. 

You know how anime English voice actors on Twitter act like massive virtue signalling cliquey retards who think they're such hot shit just because they voiced a character or 2 10 years ago ?

Holier than thou woke translators who colonize other cultures (I actually use colonize unironically here) will be the next big thing. There needs to be some push back (like censored gaming on YouTube) before it's too late.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Sep 6, 2021)

FarCentrist said:


> I think we're going to see an increase in efforts by the left to wokify Japanese games by translators and localizers. While the Japanese game for Japanese audiences will be fine, the English translated version will have all sorts of things changed and added.
> 
> This isn't new news but I think the disrespect to the original script will become a lot more blatant and arrogant if it hasn't already.
> 
> ...


We could always rely on Southeast Asian translators


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Sep 6, 2021)

Never, there are increasingly few young Japanese people. Their civilisation is just going to quietly die and the country will end up inhabited entirely by Malaysian immigrants they reluctantly imported to deal with their people's unrecoverable birthrate.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 10, 2021)

Well that was fast. I guess Japan will be globohomo tier within the next 5 years. 

https://archive.md/KYYuO


----------



## Spamton (Sep 10, 2021)

I don't think it will happen. If anything, American companies / translators will just keep censoring whatever's ported over here from there instead.
I've seen more korean people caving to leftism than japanese people anyways.


----------



## Puerto Pollo (Sep 10, 2021)

Tokyo 2020 opening ceremony was a good indicator of what plans have been made for Japan. On top of being the worst opening ceremony in decades, it was woke like a nigger troon dilating, which is big news considering we're talking of Japan.

In case you didn't know her, here's the final torch bearer.  She was a formerly underachieving cute and shy Japanese girl who happened to be black. One year and she turned into a hardcore sjw blm supporter, now with ethnic hair because her former hair was obviously problematic.

A droopy eyed, soulless, boring, lame, personality of a potted plant, objectively not very intelligent torch bearer who obviously was more deserving than an ethnic Japanese with actual Olympic medals.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Sep 10, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> View attachment 2527009
> Well that was fast. I guess Japan will be globohomo tier within the next 5 years.
> 
> https://archive.md/KYYuO


Japanese will always cuck to any pressure, it's just how their culture is. They want to avoid conflict as much as possible. It wouldn't of mattered who was complaining. It could've been a fucking Uyoko Dantai group complaining, and they still would've cucked. They usually go back to doing what they were doing before when the heat dies down anyway. So don't you worry, your cartoon police PSAs won't be going away forever.



Born to Die said:


> I've seen more korean people caving to leftism than japanese people anyways.


Yeah this is actually true. There were a handful of kpop stars the kneeled to the niggers last summer (I know because I saw them when OAG made his list lol). But even then you have to keep in mind:

Many Kpop stars are Koreans from the west. These Korean talent agency will often look outside the country to recruit talent. In Japan this is rare
These Korean companies have realized that most of their consumers are foreigners and look at what's popular among them and then appeal to those things.
Despite those first two, Korea remains very conservative and very ethnonationalist more so than Japan even.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 11, 2021)

Puerto Pollo said:


> Tokyo 2020 opening ceremony was a good indicator of what plans have been made for Japan. On top of being the worst opening ceremony in decades, it was woke like a nigger troon dilating, which is big news considering we're talking of Japan.
> 
> In case you didn't know her, here's the final torch bearer.  She was a formerly underachieving cute and shy Japanese girl who happened to be black. One year and she turned into a hardcore sjw blm supporter, now with ethnic hair because her former hair was obviously problematic.
> 
> A droopy eyed, soulless, boring, lame, personality of a potted plant, objectively not very intelligent torch bearer who obviously was more deserving than an ethnic Japanese with actual Olympic medals.



Did Japan chose her or was it the olympic committee that did?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 11, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Did Japan chose her or was it the olympic committee that did?


Anything Olympic oriented is always staffed with retards.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Sep 11, 2021)

Puerto Pollo said:


> Tokyo 2020 opening ceremony was a good indicator of what plans have been made for Japan. On top of being the worst opening ceremony in decades, it was woke like a nigger troon dilating, which is big news considering we're talking of Japan.
> 
> In case you didn't know her, here's the final torch bearer.  She was a formerly underachieving cute and shy Japanese girl who happened to be black. One year and she turned into a hardcore sjw blm supporter, now with ethnic hair because her former hair was obviously problematic.
> 
> A droopy eyed, soulless, boring, lame, personality of a potted plant, objectively not very intelligent torch bearer who obviously was more deserving than an ethnic Japanese with actual Olympic medals.


she quit tennis or some shit. globohomo broke her.


----------



## BooneHelm (Sep 11, 2021)

I could see possibly a studio that produces anime trying to hock some sjw series and when it fails, that'll be the end of it.  

There are countless US companies that churn out pure garbage that either fail or barely make profit.  I don't think Japanese studios are willing to do the same.


----------



## Ser Prize (Sep 11, 2021)

I hear single motherhood is a growing epidemic in Japan, which is generally where leftism comes from. Pour one out for the samurai.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Sep 11, 2021)

Puerto Pollo said:


> Tokyo 2020 opening ceremony was a good indicator of what plans have been made for Japan. On top of being the worst opening ceremony in decades, it was woke like a nigger troon dilating, which is big news considering we're talking of Japan.
> 
> In case you didn't know her, here's the final torch bearer.  She was a formerly underachieving cute and shy Japanese girl who happened to be black. One year and she turned into a hardcore sjw blm supporter, now with ethnic hair because her former hair was obviously problematic.
> 
> A droopy eyed, soulless, boring, lame, personality of a potted plant, objectively not very intelligent torch bearer who obviously was more deserving than an ethnic Japanese with actual Olympic medals.


Naomi Osaka hides behind the “mental health” excuse knowing that she is going to lose. Her interest in American politics is just a scapegoat to ignore the fact that she hasn’t been playing as well as she would have thought.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 11, 2021)

Puerto Pollo said:


> Tokyo 2020 opening ceremony was a good indicator of what plans have been made for Japan.


The Olympics don't necessarily reflect the views of the Japanese people though. Remember the protests?

The Olympics are an international event that I believe is (mostly) run by the West.


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 14, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> http://www.landofthesettingsun.com/
> 
> 
> 
> You just got owned.





Fentanyl Floyd said:


> I've seen this blog it's essentially a compilation of bad news, not dissimilar from your posts. The problem is a lot of the stuff they report on insignificant shit like "muh vidya" and dumb articles written by westerners.


Take it with a grain of salt, but there's some speculation that the author JGU47BUPF is a butthurt Korean. A quick Google search of the name turned up nothing, though.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 14, 2021)

Stopped reading at "manga".

Only a complete neckbeard would think that 'political correctness in manga' means "the end of the nation".

That would be the equivalent of thinking that "American culture is going to collapse" because someone added something that someone dislikes to a crappy Adult Swim cartoon.

The solution here is to realize there actually is a world outside of crappy anime and manga.

Also this:



> including *sexual content* and character design.


Says it all.

(Not to mention that it was the "radical' left counterculture of the 1960s who introduced most of the radical sexual expression under the veil of "freeze peach" - such as that seen in the entertainment industries, but which was not so readily available in more "conservative" eras such as the 50s.).


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 14, 2021)

BooneHelm said:


> I could see possibly a studio that produces anime trying to hock some sjw series and when it fails, that'll be the end of it.
> 
> There are countless US companies that churn out pure garbage that either fail or barely make profit.  I don't think Japanese studios are willing to do the same.


They might try it, but Japan is one to keep doing something if it makes no money, unlike the west.

It's not impossible they would try it, like the time they tried to imitate western video games, but it wouldn't last because it wouldn't make money, just like the video game trend didn't last when they realized there was more money to be doing their own thing that trying to imitate the west.



ToroidalBoat said:


> The Olympics don't necessarily reflect the views of the Japanese people though. Remember the protests?
> 
> The Olympics are an international event that I believe is (mostly) run by the West.


If anything they reflect the opposite views of the Japanese people.



StraightShooter2 said:


> Stopped reading at "manga".
> 
> Only a complete neckbeard would think that 'political correctness in manga' means "the end of the nation".
> 
> ...


Manga is a huge part of Japanese culture, it's not only for "neckbeards", it would absolutely be reflective of the culture as a whole, much like how comic books in the US reflect how cucked US culture is and that's without people even reading them.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 14, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Manga is a huge part of Japanese culture, it's not only for "neckbeards", it would absolutely be reflective of the culture as a whole, much like how comic books in the US reflect how cucked US culture is and that's without people even reading them.


No, Japan actually has a very rich culture and heritage, ranging from kabuki theater, to Japanese cuisine, to Buddhist temples, to sumo wrestling, to historical sites and castles from the era of feudalism and samurai,

Trying to equate anime and manga (especially of the pornographic variety) to any serious take on Japanese culture is absurd - not to mention that it's only recent post-WWII invention which was primarily just a rip-off or cultural "appropriation" of Western animation such as Walt Disney's cartoons.

Equating comic books with any serious take on American culture is just as stupid an asinine - America has a rich culture and history (such as Constitutional law, war of independence and other major wars, national parks, sciences, high arts, landscapes, native flora and fauna, etc) of which that junk is barely a blip on the radar.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 15, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Japan is one to keep doing something if it makes no money, unlike the west


You meant "Japan is not one to keep doing something if it makes no money, unlike the west"?



StraightShooter2 said:


> Trying to equate anime and manga (especially of the pornographic variety) to any serious take on Japanese culture is absurd


Anime is niche in Japan. I heard it was more niche than Disney is there.

But manga is big, and the appeal of the industry overall is to all ages and both sexes.


			
				Wikipedia on manga said:
			
		

> In Japan, manga constituted an annual 40.6 billion yen (approximately US$395 million) publication-industry by 2007.[63] In 2006 sales of manga books made up for about 27% of total book-sales, and sale of manga magazines, for 20% of total magazine-sales.[64]


(and that's in 2006 when _otaku_ was more of a stigma over there than now)


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 15, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> View attachment 2527009
> Well that was fast. I guess Japan will be globohomo tier within the next 5 years.
> 
> https://archive.md/KYYuO


Do you even read your own thread title? From what I read the Feminist Parliamentary League, whatever that is, is in Japan. So it's more towards Japan falling to itself rather than western left culture.

I'm this close in locking the thread since all you post is offtopic bullshit.


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 15, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> Do you even read your own thread title? From what I read the Feminist Parliamentary League, whatever that is, is in Japan. So it's more towards Japan falling to itself rather than western left culture.
> 
> I'm this close in locking the thread since all you post is offtopic bullshit.


It's probably just a tiny fringe "old man yells at cloud" group; search results show nothing, although it could just be that I'm not using Japanese internet (duh).


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Sep 15, 2021)

Pina Colada said:


> Take it with a grain of salt, but there's some speculation that the author JGU47BUPF is a butthurt Korean. A quick Google search of the name turned up nothing, though.


Where does that speculation come from?


----------



## formershroomeryuser (Sep 18, 2021)

Shiversblood said:


> NOOOOO HAHHAHAHAHHA they wont. Just joking. I wouldnt mind going to Japan. I must travel there. Anime is cool. But the language its hard to speak but they speak english hahahhahah GODZILLA ATTACK AHHHHH no but Godzilla movies they are good.



Godzilla must have a huge cock. Imagine shoving that in the anus of Trent


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 18, 2021)

>go to Japanese place near my house when my dad came to visit
>got large platter of sushi to split between us and a bowl of beef ramen
>we finish pay the bill
>waiter asks how was our service
>dad responds "I'd give it an A+"
>waiter apologizes and immediately kills himself
>dad is shocked
>I tell my dad that A+ is a low grade and that Japan goes into S-Rank
>my dad says he never heard of S rank before
>I told him it's because You Didn't Play Devil May Cry 5™


----------



## Robotech Engineer (Sep 18, 2021)

I'm surprised Naru hasn't showed back up here yet. This is his kind of thread to shit up with his schizo rants.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 18, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> Stopped reading at "manga".
> 
> Only a complete neckbeard would think that 'political correctness in manga' means "the end of the nation".
> 
> ...


Comics/capeshit films are a massive part of American culture and history. Manga is just as influential in Japanese culture. 

There is a top-down element to this but at the end of the day it's the consumers that decide what their culture is so it is representative.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 18, 2021)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> We could always rely on Southeast Asian translators


Fun fact: a lot of these dubs are literally lost to time


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 19, 2021)

@InsolentGaylord

You better step your spending game up, when even people like Vaush have quite the collection of 400 dollar statues representing your precious cartoons. It's pretty obvious that SJWs are buying the merch that rightoid clickbait fantasy channels like Clownfish TV and Yellowflash have falsely claimed that they never buy.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 19, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> @InsolentGaylord
> 
> You better step your spending game up, when even people like Vaush have quite the collection of 400 dollar statues representing your precious cartoons. It's pretty obvious that SJWs are buying the merch that rightoid clickbait fantasy channels like Clownfish TV and Yellowflash have falsely claimed that they never buy.
> View attachment 2550584


Okay?


----------



## Save the Loli (Sep 19, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> Only a complete neckbeard would think that 'political correctness in manga' means "the end of the nation".
> 
> That would be the equivalent of thinking that "American culture is going to collapse" because someone added something that someone dislikes to a crappy Adult Swim cartoon.


Western civilization has been nearly dead since Thor became a chick, Iron Man's a negress, Ms. Marvel is now a Paki, and it became impossible to coom to Squirrel Girl and She-Hulk anymore. Gone, the greatest works of our civilization gone and with it our culture! All we have left is Tintin in the Congo and they're coming for that too


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 19, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> Western civilization has been nearly dead since Thor became a chick, Iron Man's a negress, Ms. Marvel is now a Paki, and it became impossible to coom to Squirrel Girl and She-Hulk anymore. Gone, the greatest works of our civilization gone and with it our culture! All we have left is Tintin in the Congo and they're coming for that too


That was a joke, right? It has to be.


----------



## Save the Loli (Sep 19, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> That was a joke, right? It has to be.


It's not a joke, Western society is in peril. Making Iron Man a black woman and making Ms Marvel an ugly and unfappable Paki has been the greatest disaster in the history of Western civilization next to the fall of Rome. OneAngryGamer tried to save us but no one listened.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 19, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> No, Japan actually has a very rich culture and heritage, ranging from kabuki theater, to Japanese cuisine, to Buddhist temples, to sumo wrestling, to historical sites and castles from the era of feudalism and samurai,
> 
> Trying to equate anime and manga (especially of the pornographic variety) to any serious take on Japanese culture is absurd - not to mention that it's only recent post-WWII invention which was primarily just a rip-off or cultural "appropriation" of Western animation such as Walt Disney's cartoons.
> 
> Equating comic books with any serious take on American culture is just as stupid an asinine - America has a rich culture and history (such as Constitutional law, war of independence and other major wars, national parks, sciences, high arts, landscapes, native flora and fauna, etc) of which that junk is barely a blip on the radar.


Missing the point entirely, just because those other things exist doesn't mean manga is not still widely read and popular.

And I mean manga, anime is more niche sure, but manga has way broader popularity.



ToroidalBoat said:


> You meant "Japan is not one to keep doing something if it makes no money, unlike the west"?


Yeah, that's what I meant, Japan is refreshingly unpretentious about entertainment in a way the west is woefully so.

In Japan, if it doesn't make money, it doesn't continue to get produced, which isn't always a good thing, plenty of cool shit in Japanese media has fallen by the wayside because it wasn't a big enough money maker, but at least the upside is they wouldn't waste money on Woke bullshit just because.

And why would they need Woke to begin with, when there's always been plenty of anime and manga aimed at both male and female audiences, it's not seen as some either/or competition like Marvel comics goes "we want more female readers, LET'S DRIVE EVERY SINGLE MALE READER AWAY!" instead of just... make stuff for a female audience, what a novel fucking concept.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 19, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> just because those other things exist doesn't mean manga is not still widely read and popular


There can be other things that are parts of the traditional culture, yet recent inventions too. For example, visiting a shrine on New Year's Day was from the 19th or 20th century, IIRC. _Hanafuda_ (a traditional card game) came from the 19th century. And the tradition of "Golden Week" (a bunch of holidays close to eachother) originated in the mid-20th century. So even if something was recent, or even derived from something in the West, that doesn't mean it can't become part of the traditional culture.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 19, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> It's not a joke, Western society is in peril. Making Iron Man a black woman and making Ms Marvel an ugly and unfappable Paki has been the greatest disaster in the history of Western civilization next to the fall of Rome. OneAngryGamer tried to save us but no one listened.


Sarcasm isn't your strongsuit. I know this is too incredibly stupid to be a real post, but you almost sound like you actually mean it.

And no, if there's any "civilization" which is entirely dependent on which comic book characters  you can hold an erection to - then said "civilization" needs to be actively demolished by any means necessary.

A bunch of fat NEETs whining about character changes in stupid comics books for 11-year olds that almost no one cares about in this age of capeshit movies and video games aren't "saving any civilization", they're just making a wonderful case for why it should be actively destroyed. So good riddance to "Western Civilization", it was shit to begin with and it's just as much shit now as it was then.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 20, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> There can be other things that are parts of the traditional culture, yet recent inventions too. For example, visiting a shrine on New Year's Day was from the 19th or 20th century, IIRC. _Hanafuda_ (a traditional card game) came from the 19th century. And the tradition of "Golden Week" (a bunch of holidays close to eachother) originated in the mid-20th century. So even if something was recent, or even derived from something in the West, that doesn't mean it can't become part of the traditional culture.


There's a formula for adaptation. Like if it's 60% of the traditional culture and 40% foreign it will more than likely be adapted.

But if it's like 90% foreign it has no chance, like read about the British when they were establishing places across india. They never adapted india's established ways, it's also why tons of places that still exist from that era stick out due to british architecture.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 20, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> Sarcasm isn't your strongsuit. I know this is too incredibly stupid to be a real post, but you almost sound like you actually mean it.
> 
> And no, if there's any "civilization" which is entirely dependent on which comic book characters  you can hold an erection to - then said "civilization" needs to be actively demolished by any means necessary.
> 
> A bunch of fat NEETs whining about character changes in stupid comics books for 11-year olds that almost no one cares about in this age of capeshit movies and video games aren't "saving any civilization", they're just making a wonderful case for why it should be actively destroyed. So good riddance to "Western Civilization", it was shit to begin with and it's just as much shit now as it was then.


Wow, you're a fucking faggot.

Nobody's seriously saying it's the end of western civilization, but what Woke assholes did to comic books was wrong and if you think it was deserved you're just as much of a cock garbling faggot as they are.


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Sep 20, 2021)

Troons = futanari
Furries = nekogals
Fags = yaoi
Dykes = yuri
Pedophiles = lolicon

Something tells me it isn't ALL our fault...


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 20, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Wow, you're a fucking faggot.
> 
> Nobody's seriously saying it's the end of western civilization, but what Woke assholes did to comic books was wrong and if you think it was deserved you're just as much of a cock garbling faggot as they are.


No one cares, comic books are gay.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 20, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> No one cares, comic books are gay.



I can't give a shit about Western comics (american ones anyway) in general now. Just the structure of the storytelling, basically being never ending reboots of the same characters, is boring to me. The wokeness is just a sign the industry is dead since it's unreadable garbage.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Sep 20, 2021)

The Booba Expert said:


> I agree with everyone else, I would worry more about Japan pandering to China before pandering to the west. This is already a problem.


Honestly you're better off pushing woke bullshit on China if possible, as far as Japan goes, they'll probably do your work for you there if you're successful.


----------



## Protistology (Sep 20, 2021)

Soon



> > _“Japan is full of manga that are more extreme than Gravure. This and other factors prevent Japanese manga from being reviewed by Google and Apple. So, I feel that we need to redefine the standards of the Internet age and determine what is acceptable for the public and what is not. The publishing industry I’m in is full of libertarians, but I really feel like we need to rethink things.”_


----------



## Protistology (Sep 20, 2021)

Kadokawa President Reveals Manga Rarely Reviewed by Apple and Google …
					

archived 26 Jul 2021 18:47:27 UTC




					archive.md


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 20, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> No one cares, comic books are gay.


Not as gay as you.

Regardless of what you think of comics themselves the way SJWs want to hijack literally every single hobby, medium and subculture, of which comics is one of the worst examples of that, is bullshit.



InsolentGaylord said:


> I can't give a shit about Western comics (american ones anyway) in general now. Just the structure of the storytelling, basically being never ending reboots of the same characters, is boring to me. The wokeness is just a sign the industry is dead since it's unreadable garbage.


To be fair I do remember a lot of negativity surrounding comics around 2009 (at least as far as Marvel/DC stuff goes), especially post One More Day, so the argument could be made it was already dead, but even yesterday's crap is still better than today's Woke.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 20, 2021)

Protistology said:


> Kadokawa President Reveals Manga Rarely Reviewed by Apple and Google …
> 
> 
> archived 26 Jul 2021 18:47:27 UTC
> ...


Old news and he got in trouble for it.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 21, 2021)

https://archive.md/nMIek
Just dropping the hysteria crap for now. Admittedly I get influenced by the Sky is Falling types who talk about anime dying in the future. Kukuruyo does this quite often these days whenever something vaguely censorship or left wing/feminist related thing happens with Japan and anime. It is very strange how many people say so many different things about Japan's politics, both being both far left to some and very far right to others. 



			https://twitter.com/rayforcegame/status/1439158551008612352
		


Some are rising concerns about the possible next PM. There is another I forget the name of that's been called a globalist shill. I don't really see what benefit to censoring anime/manga would bring. It won't bring a bigger audience since they are already quite niche and low budget. The audience likes the fanservicy stuff and the designs, so why change it?

It's getting tiring tbh. The only thing that really brings me joy in recent entertainment is the stuff japan brings out as the West has clearly turned into a barely functional quasi authoritarian system with propagandic entertainment. The uncertainty and misinformation and stuff is quite confusing.


----------



## Shiversblood (Sep 21, 2021)

I learn information about Japan as I was watching anime shows also I watched a anime I think it’s Japanese it’s fena pirate princess


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 22, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Not as gay as you.
> 
> Regardless of what you think of comics themselves the way SJWs want to hijack literally every single hobby, medium and subculture, of which comics is one of the worst examples of that, is bullshit.


The only reason that comic books even exist anymore is as a dumping ground for any fringe idea which will never have enough mainstream appeal to make it into the capeshit movies, TV shows, or video games. Cry my a river.

Also, whining about "SJWS" is so 2016. Get with the times.



InsolentGaylord said:


> https://archive.md/nMIek
> Just dropping the hysteria crap for now. Admittedly I get influenced by the Sky is Falling types who talk about anime dying in the future. Kukuruyo does this quite often these days whenever something vaguely censorship or left wing/feminist related thing happens with Japan and anime. It is very strange how many people say so many different things about Japan's politics, both being both far left to some and very far right to others.


Dude, the only reason your anime smut even exists is because of radical, left wing redefinitions of "free speech" brought about during the 1960s liberal counterculture which extended such protection to pornography and obscene content.

Back in the 1950s or a more "conservative era", none of that smut would've even been protected from "censorship" to begin with. If the so-called "left" is censoring anything, then they're just backpeddling on the mess they created to begin with by trying to radically reinterpret "freeze peach" to just cover any type of perversion masquerading as "art" that they wanted. And if you'd been born in the 50s, you'd be one of those radical leftists arguing against those evil conservatives for "censoring porn".


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 22, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> The only reason that comic books even exist anymore is as a dumping ground for any fringe idea which will never have enough mainstream appeal to make it into the capeshit movies, TV shows, or video games. Cry my a river.
> 
> Also, whining about "SJWS" is so 2016. Get with the times.
> 
> ...


Woah woah woah hold on there, Starship Troopers was pretty much ground zero for scifi anime and that shit was written and serialized in the 1950's.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 22, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> The only reason that comic books even exist anymore is as a dumping ground for any fringe idea which will never have enough mainstream appeal to make it into the capeshit movies, TV shows, or video games. Cry my a river.
> 
> Also, whining about "SJWS" is so 2016. Get with the times.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry why should I not care about the erosion of free speech for art if past left wingers weren't so stupid and retarded? 

And you are implying SJWs/Woke lunatics aren't an issue now? So what should I do to get with the times? Bash conservatives? When they aren't the ones causing all the troubles (directly anyway they are just cowardly RINOs usually). 

"The only reason that comic books even exist anymore is as a dumping ground for any fringe idea which will never have enough mainstream appeal to make it into the capeshit movies, TV shows, or video games. Cry my a river."

Then why are they bringing them into the D+ shows?


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 22, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I'm sorry why should I not care about the erosion of free speech for art if past left wingers weren't so stupid and retarded?
> 
> And you are implying SJWs/Woke lunatics aren't an issue now? So what should I do to get with the times? Bash conservatives? When they aren't the ones causing all the troubles (directly anyway they are just cowardly RINOs usually).


"RINO" is just another word which means "anything someone dislikes". Lately, any Republican who wasn't shilling for Trump is what's being called a "RINO", and that'll probably change as well.

I'm confident that no one is going to trade Iron Man for a black woman or yada yada in any of the actual popular movies or TV shows. (The closest I can think of to something like that was that Ghostbusters remake with Melissa McCarthy, which isn't technically a "superhero" film, and it was a huge financial flop).


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 22, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> "RINO" is just another word which means "anything someone dislikes". Lately, any Republican who wasn't shilling for Trump is what's being called a "RINO", and that'll probably change as well.
> 
> I'm confident that no one is going to trade Iron Man for a black woman or yada yada in any of the actual popular movies or TV shows. (The closest I can think of to something like that was that Ghostbusters remake with Melissa McCarthy, which isn't technically a "superhero" film, and it was a huge financial flop).


Okay you are an "enlightened centrist" who gets mad at people who call out obviously bad people.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 22, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Okay you are an "enlightened centrist" who gets mad at people who call out obviously bad people.


In 2021, if you're on the right, the hip new thing is to whine about "Corona vaccines" or "the election steal", and if you're on the left, it's whining about "Qanon".

The popularity of whining about SJWs/feminists peaked in 2016, and has been a dying fad ever sense. (Same with people sperging about "Western Civilization" despite their only knowledge of it coming from bad comic books or anime shows).


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 22, 2021)

StraightShooter2 said:


> In 2021, if you're on the right, the hip new thing is to whine about "Corona vaccines" or "the election steal", and if you're on the left, it's whining about "Qanon".
> 
> The popularity of whining about SJWs/feminists peaked in 2016, and has been a dying fad ever sense. (Same with people sperging about "Western Civilization" despite their only knowledge of it coming from bad comic books or anime shows).


It's kinda always there now since they are still at it; the culture war is still on going just you've gotten used to it which is why it's a "dying fad". 

People are bitching about the Vaccines and Election because there is a good reason for it; The mandates are unethical and the election clearly had fraudulent behaviour that clearly most people want answers for, beyond biden shills saying "The people hated Trump more than Biden". 

And their knowledge comes from Anime? What? The bad comic books part makes sense as that's where all the SJW shit is, but anime? Give me a break.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Sep 23, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> It's kinda always there now since they are still at it; the culture war is still on going just you've gotten used to it which is why it's a "dying fad".
> 
> People are bitching about the Vaccines and Election because there is a good reason for it; The mandates are unethical and the election clearly had fraudulent behaviour that clearly most people want answers for, beyond biden shills saying "The people hated Trump more than Biden".
> 
> And their knowledge comes from Anime? What? The bad comic books part makes sense as that's where all the SJW shit is, but anime? Give me a break.


Imagine still being mad over SJWs. They literally only have influence over the comic book industry and western game devs. Which well is like saying the sky is blue, and your point is they'll infect Japan when Japan does not give a fuck.

Also lol at "muh election fraud". There wasn't any at all (that would significantly change the election anyway), but then again you live in an echo chamber that believes the SJWs will control all of Japan, Trump would win every state, and that China is a true and honest dictatorship.

For your own sake, go outside.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 23, 2021)

Doctor of Autism said:


> Imagine still being mad over SJWs. They literally only have influence over the comic book industry and western game devs. Which well is like saying the sky is blue, and your point is they'll infect Japan when Japan does not give a fuck.
> 
> Also lol at "muh election fraud". There wasn't any at all (that would significantly change the election anyway), but then again you live in an echo chamber that believes the SJWs will control all of Japan, Trump would win every state, and that China is a true and honest dictatorship.
> 
> For your own sake, go outside.



>Wasn't any at all. 

Not according to the audits, though if you are solely a liberal you probably believe those audits are lies.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Sep 23, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> >Wasn't any at all.
> 
> Not according to the audits, though if you are solely a liberal you probably believe those audits are lies.


You mean audits run by Qboomers which barely found shit. Hell the fact not a single court (even with Trump-appointed Judges) never backed up any claims, but given you are retarded you'll just say all the courts are compromised rather than simple facts. 

You are probably another retarded gay eskimo anyway, oh yeah how woke has Japan gotten? Have they started supporting Black Lives Matter and made every anime character gay, trans, or black?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 23, 2021)

Doctor of Autism said:


> You mean audits run by Qboomers which barely found shit. Hell the fact not a single court (even with Trump-appointed Judges) never backed up any claims, but given you are retarded you'll just say all the courts are compromised rather than simple facts.
> 
> You are probably another retarded gay eskimo anyway, oh yeah how woke has Japan gotten? Have they started supporting Black Lives Matter and made every anime character gay, trans, or black?



Why can I sense the spitting towards the monitor from this post?


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Sep 23, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Why can I sense the spitting towards the monitor from this post?


Same way I can sense you jacking off to Donald Trump while reading twitter threads about how Japan will become super woke in 5 minutes.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 23, 2021)

Doctor of Autism said:


> Same way I can sense you jacking off to Donald Trump while reading twitter threads about how Japan will become super woke in 5 minutes.


I don't idolize Trump, but he was clearly better for the world than the installed puppet is.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Sep 23, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I don't idolize Trump, but he was clearly better for the world than the installed puppet is.


Yeah I'm sure that another Israel Puppet is not a puppet at all


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 24, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I'm sorry why should I not care about the erosion of free speech for art if past left wingers weren't so stupid and retarded?
> 
> And you are implying SJWs/Woke lunatics aren't an issue now? So what should I do to get with the times? Bash conservatives? When they aren't the ones causing all the troubles (directly anyway they are just cowardly RINOs usually).
> 
> ...


SJWs are dumb but people who whine about them are even dumber


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Oct 1, 2021)

Bandai Namco Falls, Pledges Itself to Globalism & Diversity
					

It seems the Japanese companies are starting to embrace the false narrative of "diversity" as Bandai Namco has announced a new "purpose" dedicated to both it and globalism, potentially spelling the end for the company (as most companies that focus on "diversity" tend to perform poorly) and even wors



					www.sankakucomplex.com
				




Bandai Namco has made the pledge to Diversity! One down, and the others are due to fall any time now!


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 1, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Bandai Namco Falls, Pledges Itself to Globalism & Diversity
> 
> 
> It seems the Japanese companies are starting to embrace the false narrative of "diversity" as Bandai Namco has announced a new "purpose" dedicated to both it and globalism, potentially spelling the end for the company (as most companies that focus on "diversity" tend to perform poorly) and even wors
> ...


A global corporation wants to expand further around the world and changed it's logo it's had for 15 years, HOLY SHIT IT'S THE END FUCKING TIMES HERE PEOPLE!

DRAGONBALL AND GUNDAM WASN'T ENOUGH, THEY'RE GOING TO MAKE MORE IPS AND MARKET THEM AROUND THE WORLD, HOLY FUCKING SHIT DONALD TRUMP PREDICTED THIS, THIS IS JUST LIKE THE FALL OF ROME!


----------



## Red Sparrow (Oct 7, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Bandai Namco Falls, Pledges Itself to Globalism & Diversity
> 
> 
> It seems the Japanese companies are starting to embrace the false narrative of "diversity" as Bandai Namco has announced a new "purpose" dedicated to both it and globalism, potentially spelling the end for the company (as most companies that focus on "diversity" tend to perform poorly) and even wors
> ...


I read the article. And I think we've found OAG's new Alias, that or his apprentice.

Bamco's logo would have looked passable if the Pink was Red.


----------



## byuu (Oct 7, 2021)

Globalization is evil.
It caused all the foreign autism of Japanese video games and anime to infect the West.


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 7, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Bandai Namco Falls, Pledges Itself to Globalism & Diversity
> 
> 
> It seems the Japanese companies are starting to embrace the false narrative of "diversity" as Bandai Namco has announced a new "purpose" dedicated to both it and globalism, potentially spelling the end for the company (as most companies that focus on "diversity" tend to perform poorly) and even wors
> ...


Since the last few pages are unrelated to Japanese manga and anime fallen to western feminism, I'll just lock this thread and your post is a perfect example of it.


----------

